# Unpatriotic Dems In Virginia Erases Confederate Holiday



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 7, 2020)

Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals


  Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...

*"The Virginia House passed a bill that would eliminate a holiday celebrating two Confederate leaders and instead make Election Day a state holiday. Lee-Jackson Day honored Confederate generals Robert E. Lee and Stonewall Jackson...Now, Virginia will no longer observe Lee-Jackson Day as a state holiday, but they won't be one holiday short. Election day, which takes place nationwide on the first Tuesday in November, will become a state holiday, **WTVR reports.**"*

WTF??  A holiday for elections?? Once again, the party of slavery shows its ugly face..First you dems lost the Civil War and you lost your slaves...and even today, you Dems are losing more slaves (As in blacks) -- since they are leaving the Democrat plantation and voting for Trump.....and when blacks find out about Confederate Day being eliminated for Election Day -- I anticipate even more of them will be outraged and join the republican party in protest...

So now out of desperation, you want to dishonor the legacy of the 2 greatest abolitionist Democrats ever by doing something like this? Just to make it easier for more people (and by more people, I mean illegals and muslims) to vote in future elections by making election day a freaking holiday??

Remember this face....this is the America hating black racist that crafted this bill...State Senator Louise Lucas......This is the proof that the Democrat party, the party of slavery, the party against American values continues to attack and erase the very thing that made America great -- the Confederacy...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".



You'd like to say it was war between north and south, but in reality, it was war between Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...



Some of the Virginia counties are considering joining West Virginia. I hope they'll pursue that option soon.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...




That's correct
All slaveholders were Democratics 
Even in the south, no Republicans owned slaves


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".



Simplified,  but not wrong.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...




Still not good at this ole buffy boy.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...



Might want to essplain the War Democrats then.  

Might want to essplain Lincoln's running mate too.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Probably true, since the Repulicans didn't organize, or even run a POTUS candidate, in the South until 1868.  And that year's candidate, Grant, had been a slaveholder but was not in the South, so I'll give you that.

But as to the first part, nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno.  Nobody holding (or trading/selling) slaves ever needed a political party.  And that (both) was going on for three hundred years before "Democratics" existed, or any other political party.  Which in turn means that the overwheliming majority of slave owners/traders had no political party at all.  Nor did they need one.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...




Well history is wacist an non inclusive..it has to be erased 

I



Mayor pete can heal the nations wounds inflicted upon it by the white man and heal our reputation on the world stage ..drumphf ruined it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol and youre a really bad troll leroy


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".



Lincoln was the first Republican President and the South left the Union because of him and at the time the South was diehard Democrats until LBJ purged the Dixiecrat from the Democratic Party...

Of course you believe the North and South War was a Civil War and about Slavery when it was never Lincoln intention to free the Slaves in those Southern States but because the Confederate insurrection he dealt them the harshest punishment he could give them.

As for doing away with those Holidays, who cares?

It is their State and if the voter agree then so be it...

My bet is if the voter vote to reinstate those Holidays you will cry about it and demand a Federal Law to stop it...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...



Uhh nnnnno.  The South wasn't "diehard Democrat" until *after *the Civil War. Goddam linear time.

I do like the image of "purged the Dixiecrat from the party" though.  That's an accurate way to put it.




Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Of course you believe the North and South War was a Civil War and about Slavery when it was never Lincoln intention to free the Slaves in those Southern States but because the Confederate insurrection he dealt them the harshest punishment he could give them.
> 
> As for doing away with those Holidays, who cares?
> 
> ...



That's entertaining and stuff but I brought up none of it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You should read your history books then and realize Lincoln wanted a Democrat to bring the nation back together but let be clear Johnson was Lincoln second VP and not the VP during the North and South war...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well your ignorant ass mentioned Lincoln VP in another response while not mentioning during the first term Johnson was not Lincoln VP and only became Lincoln VP for the second term and try to say I am lying you worthless hack!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Correct.  I don't need to re-read all that, I already know.

It all serves to undermine the previous poster's fantasy that, quote, "it was war between Republicans and Democrats".  Had that been the case the Republican could not have taken one of the "enemy" for his running mate.  Nor does it explain the War Democrats who lived in, and fought for, the North.  What kind of army recruits from the "enemy"?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Also the damn south was Democrat and your political party was diehard genocidal racists!

Want proof?

Andrew Jackson!


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

The confederate army was by far the most diverse art in the world at that time.. it’s because southern democrat kkk members would bring the flag to to events it got a bad name..  
Sad


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Bullshit liar!

The South was Diehard Democrat and you know this!

Also you had to look it up to see if I was correct and Lincoln did not actually run as a Republican during his second term!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Correct again, Johnson was not Lincoln's VP in his first term.  I believe he was the military governor in Tennessee, where he had spoken passionately against the idea of secession, and his constituency btw agreed with him, to the tune of 95%.

Again, yet another example of "it was war between Republicans and Democrats" being blind pig-ignorance.

I didn't say you were "lying"  --- I corrected you about the timeline of the "Solid South".  That had not yet occurred.  
Prove me wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



You didn't even make that point, and I don't need to look ANY of this up.

Lincoln and Johnson ran under what they called the "National Union Party", which was just contrived for the occasion.  Doesn't mean Lincoln wasn't still a Republican -- they're not mutually exclusive.

And NO, the South was, AGAIN, NOT diehard Democrat until AFTER the War.  Largely as a revulsion to "the party of Lincoln".  Lincoln was not a player in all of this BEFORE the War.

Go ahead, look it up.  I don't need to.  I know these myths backward and forward.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Posting the words "Andrew Jackson"  "proves" ----- what?

Fun fact: Andrew Jackson was the last successful POTUS candidate to get to the office without a political party.  His supporters were loosely called "Jacksonians" for lack of a formal name.  Jackson's successor Martin van Buren organized them into the formal party.  Jackson's detractors, for the same lack of a formal name, were called "anti-Jacksonians".  Henry Clay organized them into the formal party (the Whigs).  All that organizing took place in the 1830s.

Whigs and Democrats, once established, split most of the political activity in the South.  POTUSes Harrison, Tyler, Taylor and Fillmore were Whigs, all but Fillmore from the South.

Of course, Jackson didn't need a political party, he had wide name recognition from his military exploits in the War of 1812, plus his face was on all the twenty-dollar bills. 

You may be correct though that "my political party was [sic] diehard genocidal racists", since my political party is called "None".  There's all sorts of people in there -- why there's more of us right now than there are either Democrats OR Republicans.  
And some, I assume, are good people.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

It doesn’t matter ,, Democrats were the only elected group trying to protect slavery, farmers could care less


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


Nothing MORE unpatriotic than celebrating the treason of slaveholders.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...


Nope...the South jettisoned the Democrat party and left the Union.  Just like the South jettisoned the Democratic Party in the 1960s and went Republican.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...


Says a democrat.. awkward


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Racist 
Lincoln was a war criminal


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Al
Cries of racial oppression only comes from towns run by democrats


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...


Any time to express your gay admiration for Buttigeg I guess....

Since he and your admiration for him has ZERO to do with this post


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yep, actually the South had already jettisoned the Democratic Party, literally, earlier in 1860 when it tried (whose idea was this) to hold its convention in Charleston.  That thing got so disrupted it had to be moved north to placid Baltimore.

It was in many ways a foreshadow of 1948 when (some of) the South did much the same thing, although that time the disrupters didn't get as many of their neighbors to go along.

The 1860 time, the Democrats ended up coming in dead last with a total of twelve electoral votes.  The 1948 time the won the Presidency in spite of the spinoffs.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lol and youre a really bad troll leroy


Truth triggers the Trumpers…

Because its so entertaining to watch you Trumpers have such a hard time of running to claim today's democrats are racist -- while at the same time trying to defend the Confederacy....

It would be adorable if yall weren't so stupid...so I will pity you instead.....


Now be off with you peasant....read a book or something...shoo


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 7, 2020)

It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?

BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lol and youre a really bad troll leroy
> ...


Wow leroy
You're new name is coo coo coco

And then they claim victory ...
Gorillas in the mist maybe ?

I think one of you fellow brain dead buddies is claiming impeachment victory on another thread ...

Could be something in the grape soda

Democrats are not racist they're your massirs


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 305345 View attachment 305346 View attachment 305347 View attachment 305348 View attachment 305349 View attachment 305350 View attachment 305345 View attachment 305346


Oh its the "look, we had slaves on our side fighting" defense...

Can you tell me how many black folks escaped the north and went down south to fight on the side of the confederacy???

Any stories of Harriet Tubman types helping freed black men escape to the South because of how much they wanted to fight for the Confederacy??  No? 

Look, the North had black soliders too....MORE OF THEM.....


 

and they won ...…and 150 years later, dic suckers like you are still mad


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> 
> BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.



People shouldn't slam their eyes shut to that in the first place, let alone lose sight of it.

But holding these two conflicting premises does put them in an impossible paradox:

_*IF*_ political parties are some kind of ideological constant (they never are, but IF they were);
AND
*IF* "Democrats started the Civil War to fight Republicans" (they didn't but if they had)

_*THEN*_ how do the Republicans justify propping up these alleged icons of "Democrats"?

As I like to say ---- Having it Both Ways:  Priceless.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Funny how you can't refute one single thing I said.....

Apparently calling me an ape who drinks grape soda is some sort of retort of historical facts...….if you are a racist of course...


Now....can you tell me why are you still butt hurt that the South lost??


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> 
> BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.


It was easy when you clearly got triggered over my bad troll comment 
An a picture of all these white folks 
Pete is our only choice for 2020


 



I


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I hit the wrong quote I was laughing so hard


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> ...



Is that Joni Mitchell in the hat?    She's Canadian.

Say here's a question.
--- If the Confederacy and the Civil War "wasn't about slavery", how come you're so obsessed with "blacks" and "whites" in this thread?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Hang tough dems you're horrible week is almost over 
I know youre desperately scratching at anything 

I think the debates tonight 
Mike on a box 

Butt plug and warren on blacks ....the bottles of hot sauce will be flyin
This will go extreamly well 

I catch the highlights it friday night date night for me


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 305345 View attachment 305346 View attachment 305347 View attachment 305348 View attachment 305349 View attachment 305350 View attachment 305345 View attachment 305346
> ...



you think farmers knew the intentions of democrats like they had internet access lol 

Most of the south had no slaves, they were protecting their land and farms.. your narrative that people cared about slavery is because you are uneducated. And you lie to lie to blacks.. blacks weren’t a thought,, blacks were free, blacks owned slaves.. yoir dumb


----------



## pknopp (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...



No they aren't.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Really stupid lol


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



Okay, not the response I expected but at least it's honest.  

At this point I guess it would be customary to say "it's not your fault".  But no, it is your fault.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Which makes sense in leftard world  cause I'm white cis gendered 
Everythings my fault! ,


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> 
> BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.




That's a lie
You'll deny it
The big switch,  I know.
Never happened.
1% switched 
People switched, not parties.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 7, 2020)

The locusts moved into that state and have ph uked long term multi generational residents up the azz.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Those who need *explaining* know not much about American history. 

Republican party is established to stop expansion of slavery into territories and to abolish the slavery. If you were proponent of slavery or slave owner, you could not join the party, and party was primarily joined by northern Protestants, blacks, workers, farmers, former Whigs and, yes... some Democrats who were against the slavery. Democrats who supported slavery stayed in Democratic party. Just as racists stayed Democrats in south, despite leftist and revisionists today claim there was a imaginary "party switch". That means, all slaves in United States, some 4.5 million, at the brink of Civil war were owned by Democrats. 

War Democrats were not against slavery, they were against Confederacy. Since they were pro slavery, they couldn't join Republican party, and those who supported Lincoln's Civil War policies joined Unionist party while avoiding being on  "Republican" ticket. Therefore Lincoln's running mate was technically Unionist, formerly "War Democrat". 

Is that clear enough for you? If not, find someone to *essplain* it to you.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> ...



"Big switch"   You're so afraid of acknowledging history that you'll pervert it into a "Big Switch" as if you're turning the lights on and off to the White House Frickin' Christmas Tree.

In the late part of the 19th century the Republican Party was moving away from its Liberalism that championed Abolition and civil rights, and toward the deep pockets of emerging corporations, the railroads, Wall Street etc.  At the same time the Democrats, having experimented with "fusion" parties, absorbed the burgeoning Populist movement (and party).  These two poles are personified in the two parties' POTUS candidates, William McKinley and William Jennings Bryan.  McKinley was also driving the US toward imperialism, which was a new direction, with the Spanish-American War, and the Philippines continuing after it.

The Democrats took on the constituencies of minorities, the labor class and farmers, immigrants, and of course with those minorities/immigrants came Jews, Catholics and eventually blacks in the 1930s.  The Republicans took on the wealthy, the "haves" and the enormous wads of money that came with them.  For a brief blip that trajectory was somewhat interrupted by Teddy Roosevelt who made a lot of noise about actually reeling in those corporations -- he was never in the plan to be President, he succeeded to it when McKinley was assassinated --- and that rocked the Republican boat.  For evidence that it rocked that boat look to 1912, when TR came to the party convention with a commanding lead of primary delegates, yet the party snubbed him and went with Taft, the establishment guy from Ohio, who was willing to toe the corporate line (which is why TR challenged him).

Roosevelt had  to go form his own party, which he did and which sent Taft down to third place and handed the WH to Woodrow Wilson with something like 42% of the vote.  But 8 years later the Republicans won back the WH with what was then the biggest landslide ever, with their one-percent guy, and the rest is history.

So "Big Switch", no not a "switch".  More like a mutual evolution.  It took a generation to evolve, but it did.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


.
What a coincidence.  I already essplained this mythology in the intervening post, while you were writing this.
Happy reading.

Meanwhile let's pick some boners.



Ame®icano said:


> If you were proponent of slavery or slave owner, you could not join the party,



Link?

How many "slave owners" in fact were there outside what would become the Confederacy?




Ame®icano said:


> That means, all slaves in United States, some 4.5 million, at the brink of Civil war were owned by Democrats.



Nape, doesn't mean that at all.  AGAIN, number one NOBDDY ANYWHERE has ever needed a political party to own a slave (most slaveowners had no party at all); number two the South was not a political monolith until AFTER the Civil War --- before it, it was split between Democrats, Whigs and a few other minor parties.  You can't just pick up your chess pieces of 1875 and plunk them down in 1855.  Linear time won't allow it.  So even if you stipulate that in order to own a slave you have to sign up with a political party, it's a toss-up which one you end up with.

And number three as late as 1860 the Constitutional Union Party --- offshoot of the dying Whigs -- won three states in the POTUS election, two of which would soon secede, and their position was also decidedly pro-Union.  The Democratic Party in the same election won Zero states (or electoral votes) in what would become the Confederacy.  That is to say, the DP won exactly the same amount of Electoral College support as Lincoln did, and Lincoln's name wasn't even on the ballots there.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Again, wrong.

Grant did have one slave, that he inherited from his in laws, and free him years before the Civil War. At the time when he briefly owned the slave, he was... yes, a Democrat.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> 
> BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.



"parties switched sides"

LOL

What, cops decided to be criminals, and criminals became cops?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


If I were a Democrat from back over 100 years ago, it would be.   But I'm not, so it isn't.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



How about you do some research before you mindlessly bark. There are already petitions for "Vexit", and talks to put the proposal on the ballot. 

*Could Some Virginia Counties Secede Over Gun Control?*

*Lawmakers React to Justice Call for Virginia Counties to Secede*


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What’s changed? All cries of racial oppression still only comes from democrats


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> ...



What are you, Mick Jagger now?
Pleased to meet you.  Hope I guessed your name.


----------



## pknopp (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



 I live in WV. There was never anything even resembling minor serious about this.

 It was all political B.S. the governor took a lot of flak for this.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



No, it's not "wrong".  Lurn to REED.



Ame®icano said:


> At the time when he briefly owned the slave, he was... yes, a Democrat.



Linkie?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Google it


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Uh ---- nnnnnnnoooo, YOU Google it.  And bring back an actual LINK to an actual SOURCE, not a fucking user-generated image.

It's not my assertion, and yet I already did Google it. Which is why I axed you for a link.  Grant's _wife _was a Democrat.  Grant's _father _was a Democrat.  Grant himself?  Not seeing any documentation.  Not that it would be of any use to anything whatsoever other than trying to prop up your fatally flawed Composition Fallacy anyway but I'm just making you squirm here because I know you can't do it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There was no party switch. 

Switch could only happen if there was massive change from one party to another. The truth is, all racist Democrats stayed in Democratic party. 

So, let's test it. I am not going to ask you for names of all, but just for five racist Democrats that became Republicans due to the "party switch". 

I'll help you with first one, you fill the rest.
1. Strom Thurmond
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Strom Thurmond wasn't even BORN in that period, Dumbass.  Read much?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I literally did Googled it, with a question "was Grant a Democrat", and posted you an image of the first answer. If you think I am lying, and it seems you do think so with your complaint of "user generated image", you would check it yourself. 

Or, you did checked it, and got the same result. And you didn't like it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Huh?

*Strom Thurmond* - Wikipedia

How about you post those four more names, shitstain?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I don't need a link to Strom Thurmond.  I'm distantly related.

I gave you _*five *_names back when I fleshed out that question.  Those were, in order of appearance, William McKinley, William Jennings Bryan, Teddy Roosevelt, William Howard Taft and Woodrow Wilson.

Strom Thurmond was just being born in that period.  1902.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



So you can't do it.

Moving on.....


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Let me remind you... the claim was that parties switched sides, and that allegedly happened in sixties. 

I was clear with my question. Name five racist Democrats that left Democratic Party for Republican party.

And you're talking about Woodrow Wilson? Was he Dixicrat too?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Are you COMPLETELY incapable of following the thread, or is this just another desperate deflection attempt?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're funny. I haven't replied in 10 minutes and you're claiming some "victory", and run away.

Unlike you, I rely on books... Few samples.

*American Ulysses: A Life of Ulysses S. Grant*



> Page 160 "IN AUGUST, GRANT applied for the position of county engineer; he believed his education qualified him for the position, and it paid $1,900 a year. He spent time collecting recommendations from “the very first citizens of this place, and members of all parties.” He enclosed a letter of recommendation from Joseph Reynolds, a West Point classmate now professor of mechanics and engineering at Washington University in St. Louis. The list of names at the bottom of his application included philanthropist John O’Fallon; George W. Fishback, part owner of the _Missouri Democrat,_ the Republican newspaper; and Charles A. Pope, professor of surgery at St. Louis Medical College and former president of the American Medical Association. The thirty-five endorsements were testimony to the friendships Grant formed in the past five years.
> 
> *He wrote his father five days later, “I am not over sanguine of getting the appointment.” Why? “I fear they will make strictly party nominations* for all offices under their control.”
> 
> *He was right. Within a month, he learned he did not get the position. The vote, as he predicted, was strictly party line: two Democrats voted for Grant*, while the three “freesoilers” antislavery members of the Whig and Democratic parties voted for his opponent."





> Page 340 "AT THIS SAME time, Grant was taken aback by an inquiry received about a different office. On December 7, Barnabas Burns, head of a group within the Ohio Democratic Party in favor of vigorously prosecuting the war, *asked whether he would permit his name to be used “as a presidential candidate” at a January convention to elect delegates to the 1864 national Democratic convention.*"


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



TWO MORE images instead of links. And even those images still fail to make your case.

You know, the case the entire purpose of which was to try to build a Composition Fallacy.  That case.

Cute turn of phrase though, where a vote along "strict party lines" has Democrats voting for and Democrats voting against.  Doesn't get more "strict party line" than that, amirite?

Fuxsake, did you even _read _your Googly Image?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Are you COMPLETELY incapable of following the thread, or is this just another desperate deflection attempt?


Not following thread?

Lets see...



Lysistrata said:


> It's neither unpartriotic nor unconstitutional to decide against a holiday honoring those who fought for the confederacy. How could it be?
> 
> BTW: People shouldn't lose sight of the fact that the *t**wo parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century.*



My reply:


Ame®icano said:


> "parties switched sides"
> 
> LOL
> 
> What, cops decided to be criminals, and criminals became cops?


This is where you join the conversation...



Pogo said:


> What are you, Mick Jagger now?
> Pleased to meet you.  Hope I guessed your name.



I am the one who's not following???

Here is the whole thing...





Retard.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you COMPLETELY incapable of following the thread, or is this just another desperate deflection attempt?
> ...



Actually that's the latter part of the _nineteenth _century, _into _the early part of the twentieth.  That's what Post 50 was entirely about.  And again, it was right in the middle of that transition that Strom Thurmond was born.

Now Strom Thurmond HIMSELF --- not his party --- did switch, in 1964, as a result of losing the fight to quash civil rights.  Did the unthinkable and joined the Party of Lincoln.  Many followed, but that's people switching, not parties.

And NO, that is NOT where I joined the conversation.  I had already expounded on that transition --- again, post 50, which seems to have sailed clear over your hood.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Actually NOT. 

You see red letters i highlighted above? That is exactly what Lysistrata and I were talking about. 

*latter part of the 20th Century*

Moron.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



McKinley and Bryan faced  off in 1896.  And again in 1900.  That's the nineteenth century, not the 20th.  And that **IS** what YOU were posting about when you got here. Roll tape.



Ame®icano said:


> Republican party is established to stop expansion of slavery into territories and to abolish the slavery. If you were proponent of slavery or slave owner, you could not join the party, and party was primarily joined by northern Protestants, blacks, workers, farmers, former Whigs and, yes... some Democrats who were against the slavery. Democrats who supported slavery stayed in Democratic party. Just as racists stayed Democrats in south, despite leftist and revisionists today claim there was a imaginary "party switch". That means, all slaves in United States, some 4.5 million, at the brink of Civil war were owned by Democrats.
> 
> War Democrats were not against slavery, they were against Confederacy. Since they were pro slavery, they couldn't join Republican party, and those who supported Lincoln's Civil War policies joined Unionist party while avoiding being on "Republican" ticket. Therefore Lincoln's running mate was technically Unionist, formerly "War Democrat".



And you never did prove your case when I demanded documentation that "you couldn't join the Republicnan party if you were pro-slavery".


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Read bold red letters from Lysistrata... I don't care what you're talking about, I was replying to him on the subject. 

"*two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century."*

You missed it completely. Then accuse me of not being on subject. Loser.

I'm done with you.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



"Him"? 

READ YOUR OWN POST Dumbass.  It's completely about the 19th century.

You're "done" because you got busted.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Read the red letters moron.





My reply to Lysistrata post was strictly to that.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2020)

Honoring traitors is patriotic?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



So you're saying YOU derailed her to the nineteenth century?

Because that's what you wrote.  Post 49 I believe it was.  Same time I was writing post 50.
---- _which is -- AGAIN -- when the parties "switched"._


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No moron, I posted the whole thing... here is the image of my reply to Lysistrata post, and you quoting us both...






In the image, nobody is talking about 19th century, but clearly about "*two parties switched sides and policies in the latter part of the 20th Century."*


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Post 57.

What comes first, post 49 and 50, or post 57?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 7, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I replied to Lysistrata's post #33, moron. I addressed exactly what was in that post. 

The later image is combined Lysistrata's post, my reply to it, and your reply to both of us.

Damn, you're stupid.


----------



## Dana7360 (Feb 7, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...






I didn't read your article.

You call people who choose not to honor traitors to the United States of America unpatriotic.

The unpatriotic person is the person who went to war against the United States of America and anyone who see people who are traitors to our nation to the point of murdering United States citizens as patriotic has no idea what patriotism is.

You are very unpatriotic if you believe we should have a holiday for people who murdered US citizens and tried to over throw our government.

Traitors who try to overthrow our government, nation and caused the deaths of over 600 thousand US citizens aren't patriots and don't deserve any holiday in their honor.


----------



## TheParser (Feb 8, 2020)

1. In all fairness, that holiday* should* be abolished.

2. Virginia has changed (because of so many Dems moving into the state).

3. The growing majority of people no longer think that Generals Lee and Jackson should be honored.

4. By the end of  this century, the nation's capital may no longer be named in honor of General Washington (Who, after all, was a slave owner and a Caucasian); some states may be renamed; the Lincoln Monument may be renamed (after all, before the Civil War, he said some very controversial things about ethnic relations); etc.

5. Things are fast a-changing. People must accept the changes or find somewhere else to live.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, they knew their intentions.....the Confederacy cared about slavery so much that in every state's order of Secession -- they all mentioned maintaining slavery as their core reason for seceding....but dic suckers like you don't like facts -- so you want to pretend that nobody could read or write back then....

*Texas Order Of Secession...*

"Texas abandoned her separate national existence and consented to become one of the Confederated States to promote her welfare, insure domestic tranquillity and secure more substantially the blessings of peace and liberty to her people. She was received into the confederacy with her own constitution under the guarantee of the federal constitution and the compact of annexation, that she should enjoy these blessings.* She was received as a commonwealth holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and which her people intended should exist in all future time."*
*

Mississippi Order of Secession*

"*Our position is thoroughly identified with the institution of slavery-- the greatest material interest of the world. Its labor supplies the product which constitutes by far the largest and most important portions of commerce of the earth.* These products are peculiar to the climate verging on the tropical regions, and by an imperious law of nature, none but the black race can bear exposure to the tropical sun. These products have become necessities of the world, and a blow at slavery is a blow at commerce and civilization. That blow has been long aimed at the institution, and was at the point of reaching its consummation. There was no choice left us but submission to the mandates of abolition, or a dissolution of the Union, whose principles had been subverted to work out our ruin."


There is a reason all of these Confederate states kept making slavery their central reason for secession....Maybe you need to go back in time and tell the confederates to stop talking about slavery so much because its making it harder for dic suckers like you to not look stupid by telling the rest of us how the Confederates didn't care about slavery...


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Yes democrats mentioned it.. not the people.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Mississippi makes it clear they needed slave labor to make more money


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Do you like getting slapped around with facts or something? Are you like a masochist or something??

With that dumb ass logic...I suppose when you always bring up the Declaration of Independence -- that wouldn't be what the "people" decided, just something a few colonialists mentioned.....

The same way they had a convention to vote on those documents back during the Revolutionary War days is the same way they held conventions to vote on the Orders of Secession during the Civil War days...

And the only reason dic suckers like you don't worship people who turned traitor and fought on the side of the British -- is because their reason for fighting against America wasn't because they wanted to MAINTAIN SLAVERY....So bringing up Benedict Arnold isn't a wedge issue to use for your goofy ass black vs white, white supremacist porn..........period....


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Mississippi need slaves!? Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Read their justification
What was wrong with them?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You’re  just giving me your opinion.. thank you! But I’m pretty sure free blacks fought for the Confederacy , Asians Latinos, Indians.. that logic would mean they wanted to be slaves lol  The ordinary citizens in America back in those times did not want slavery it was only deep rooted Democrats that want to control people like they do today that wanted slavery. 

It’s why you people have urban slave plantation’s today


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Democrats justification for wanting slavery is baffling I agree


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Just shut yo dic sucking ass up....you are a pathetic waste of time


----------



## candycorn (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...



Erasing the confederacy is a public service


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Wow so angry


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...


Don’t want your slaves to know the truth?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...



It's funny how the ones was still support the confederacy are now supporting the Russians.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


What’s wrong with American history?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Blacks and Brazilians celebrate it


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 305513 View attachment 305514 Blacks and Brazilians celebrate it



So you would rather Virginia have Civil War Generals Day? This would celebrate Grant, Sherman, Hooker, and others, as well as Lee and Jackson.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

Burning books will be next.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 305513 View attachment 305514 Blacks and Brazilians celebrate it
> ...


Celebrate all American history


----------



## Fang (Feb 8, 2020)

Why was Virginia celebrating two generals that lost the civil war? I'm actually OK with getting rid of the holiday. I'm surprised it took this long. However, I don't care for the removal of statues as they represent history, complete with its mistakes, for all to see. We can't pretend like the Civil War never happened. I just don't think you need a state wide holiday to remember.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 8, 2020)

This is what you get when democrats gain the majority. Hypocrite democrats don't give a damn about a governor who engaged in blackface and KKK follies in college though.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't think that American history needs to be celebrated, which would mean glorifying all of these guys, like all of these statues do. It needs to be examined, thought about, and discussed, warts and all. This is why we have museums, courses, books, and discussion groups.

I live in Virginia, within easy driving distance from Lee's childhood home. All of the monuments and street names seem to be connected to the confederacy. There is no balance. At least Fairfax re-named J.E.B. Stuart High School. It is now Justice High. More fitting and inspiring.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


 you have a right to your opinion.. 
The confederacy has a lot of African-American history many African Americans fought for the Confederacy Asians Italians Japanese native Americans why do you hate them so much


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Slavery caused the South to secede

You can take it from there


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No they didn’t. 

They were given shovels but were not trusted with guns
Can someone who is a slave actually volunteer?


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't "hate" them. I just don't think that they need to be honored and glorified.
Interesting read:

Yes, There Were Black Confederates. Here’s Why

The rest you can look up. I'm watching _Shawshank _for the umpteenth time, so I'm not concentrating on much and it's slowing down my chores.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Yes that’s factual history I like facts lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


     Interesting


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Good opinion piece


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There is a reason why conservatives have to constantly lie and try to rewrite history as it relates to the civil war.....and that is because, they lost....which is ironically why this effort to rewrite history is called the "Lost Cause strategy" --- and claiming there were black confederates armed soldiers is just the latest effort at rewriting history.....just more fairy tales they tell themselves to make them feel better...they were camp servants....period...

These neo-confederate morons keep forgetting that people COULD WRITE BACK THEN....

*"When the war ended, enslaved African Americans serving the Confederate army were liberated. But by the end of the 19th century, they began to play a central role in the lost cause, a narrative white southerners developed as a way to rationalize and romanticize defeat. They argue that the war was never about slavery, that their cause remained just even though they were defeated. What was central to the lost cause was that they believed and maintained that their enslaved people remain loyal to them and the Confederacy until the very end."*

Black Confederates: exploding America's most persistent myth

If you ask one of these revisionist confederates to tell you why there were no freed black men from up north "escaping" South to join the confederacy -- they deflect.....because they know its BS...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Those look like Union Troops
See the blue uniforms and “US” Belt Buckle?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nobody is denying with Democrats did to African-Americans


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Newsflash...the Confederacy lost. War is over.  Let it go.   It was the best outcome for the nation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope confederacy


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Shawshank has been on so many times, some people have memorized the lines. The ending could have been a bit longer.  Also when Freeman is on the bus the window is open when you see him and then when you see the bus from the rear, no windows are open.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Confederates did not wear blue uniforms with union hats
They had CSA Belt Buckles


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

As much as these idiots claim to hate "identity politics" -- they constantly resort to it because they know the facts aint on their side.....so they feel simply showing a picture of black people proves a point...it doesn't.....

Here Jizz...I will add to your photo album...and I will even name the people in the photo...





"Sergeant A.M. Chandler of the 44th Mississippi Infantry Regiment, Co. F., and Silas Chandler, family slave, with Bowie knives, revolvers, pepper-box, shotgun, and canteen"

Please Jizz….tell me about the battles fought by these black confederate regiments.....I'll wait..

We know all about the battles of these black Union soldiers.....




--And all black regiments like the Buffalo soldiers are still honored to this day....care to tell me about these all black confederate regiments?? I am sure you white racists cared enough to honor them right??


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


Latin America holds voting on Sunday and some offer free public transport to the polls.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Slavery was wrong.  Owning slaves cowardly.  How hard is this?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> As much as these idiots claim to hate "identity politics" -- they constantly resort to it because they know the facts aint on their side.....so they feel simply showing a picture of black people proves a point...it doesn't.....
> 
> Here Jizz...I will add to your photo album...and I will even name the people in the photo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

Well at least the North and Union states never had slavery.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Slave owners were anti Christian, lazy, and hateful people.   why not just hire people to work your fields and pay them a good wage?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> Slave owners were anti Christian, lazy, and hateful people.   why not just hire people to work your fields and pay them a good wage?


Sounds like today Democrat Party


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

What has already been erased is the fact that the North had slavery for 200 years.


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

No doubt it sounds like the Dems.  I would easily lump the GOP in as well.  They aren't about the poor or middle class.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > As much as these idiots claim to hate "identity politics" -- they constantly resort to it because they know the facts aint on their side.....so they feel simply showing a picture of black people proves a point...it doesn't.....
> ...



Here is the undoctored photo of the Louisiana Native Guard with their UNION officer


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

While we are erasing history, shouldn't we also remove any evidence of the 18 US Presidents who owned slaves?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Still doesn’t show anything

Why don’t you show a record of armed negro soldiers fighting in battle


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I've memorized some of it, like Red hoping that the ocean is as blue as it has been in his dreams. The window thing got passed the editors. It happens, just like the Trojans standing under a jet trail.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Seems the voters of Virginia no longer want to celebrate a Confederate holiday


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Seems the voters of Virginia no longer want to celebrate a Confederate holiday


A lot of you want to get rid of the bill of rights also It ain’t  going anywhere


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the voters of Virginia no longer want to celebrate a Confederate holiday
> ...



They have no power to get rid of the Bill of Rights

They DO have the power to get rid of unwanted holidays


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Won’t stop these black confederates


----------



## August West (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> While we are erasing history, shouldn't we also remove any evidence of the 18 US Presidents who owned slaves?


Did any of them lead troops into battle against the United States of America? For the record, no one is removing evidence that there were treasonous generals that did so. If you`ve ever seen a stack of papers that are attached to one another on one edge that`s called a book.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

The Confederacy was a stain on Virginia

Setting aside a day to honor its leaders is no longer desired


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The Confederacy was a stain on Virginia
> 
> Setting aside a day to honor its leaders is no longer desired


Democrats are a stain , leave free blacks alone


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

August West said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > While we are erasing history, shouldn't we also remove any evidence of the 18 US Presidents who owned slaves?
> ...


Damn democrats


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Confederacy was a stain on Virginia
> ...



Any member of the Confederacy is welcome to celebrate it. The rest are moving on


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Slavery was a nasty stain on this nation.   Using fear and hurting people to work your fields because you are too damn lazy to do an ounce of work yourself is pathetic.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Well at least the North and Union states never had slavery.


The North (UNITED STATES) did have slavery...but they abolished it.....without waging a war to do it....

Nor do we honor those who wanted to maintain the institution of slavery for eternity....seems like you dic suckers can't grasp that distinction....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the voters of Virginia no longer want to celebrate a Confederate holiday
> ...



You keep getting your bullshit destroyed now you lashing out

"They wanna get rid of the bills of rights!! wahh wahh wahh"

Fuk yo faggety hissy fit...


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least the North and Union states never had slavery.
> ...


You seem to not know that 6 Union states had slavery during the Civil War.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Do you burn books to?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So angry? What’s the matter


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

We all lost when Imperial Subjugation won the war over States Rights.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

Union General US Grant was a slave owner. Should we take him off the $50 bill?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


You are talking about border states moron.....

Care to tell me which of those states were willing to wage a war to maintain slavery???

Again, you dic suckers continue to not be able to grasp the distinction....

Now if your claim is that the states up north were racist too -- that is correct...

just remember that next time when you dic suckers have a hissy fit whenever a black person tells you about how the US started out as a racist nation....


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



New Jersey was not a border state. They still had slavery even after the Civil War was over. Has that history been erased from Yankee schools?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Union General US Grant was a slave owner. Should we take him off the $50 bill?



If that's your criterion you have to redo the $1 bill, the $2 bill, the $20 bill, the nickel and the quarter as well.

Thing is, they're not on there because they were (or were not) slaveowners.  Doesn't even enter into it.

What would you replace them with?  A red herring?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> While we are erasing history, shouldn't we also remove any evidence of the 18 US Presidents who owned slaves?



Why the fuck would we do that?

Are you sniffing airplane glue?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Burning books will be next.



Hey, if there's a book of your silly non-sequitur posts, I've got matches.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 305513 View attachment 305514 Blacks and Brazilians celebrate it



Those aren't "Brazilians" -- those are Confederados who moved TO Brazil.  From here.

Why don't you show us your imaginary Japanese regiments while you're at it, Jizzlebits.  Oughta be rotsa fun.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Actually that's the STATES talking, each one giving their basis.

The Confederacy had no political parties.  But we did this.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Is this what its going to be for the next thousand years Poindexter? Because most people living have been listening to this their whole lives up to now. Instead of being proud of achievements it sounds more like bitterness and excuses. You are not alone. And there are wrongs also. Its just that they have to be separated.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


The achievement is evil being defeated and slavery being ended.....

But for some reason -- the people who want to _*"obliterate the marks of civil strife and commit to oblivion the feelings it engendered" *_-- those people are considered bitter?  

The bitter ones are the ones who want to keep on romanticizing the cause of traitors, romanticize the side who wanted to maintain slavery -- and despite it being 150 years since their ideology lost -- they still have hissy fits when the rest of us continue to _*"obliterate the marks of civil strife and commit to oblivion the feelings it engendered"  -- Robert E. Lee*_


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


How many had slavery once the war was over?

Shows what the war was about


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


When was the 13th amendment passed?


----------



## initforme (Feb 8, 2020)

Our history books need to hammer at slave owners harder.  Denigrate them as the losers they were.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


The Union states of Delaware, Kentucky, and New Jersey still had slavery after the Civil War was over, and all of the Confederate slaves were free.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



The 13th Amendment was ratified on Dec 6, 1865.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...




republicans who supported the confederacy?  but hated slavery?

democrats who WANTED slaves and slavery but FOUGHT against the confederacy?


you are truly deranged


and THAT is why you vote trump


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 8, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Where have I said Republicans supported confederacy, moron?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


The only reason why they have created these holidays?  At the time. The Democrat party was angry about the confederate losing the war. That the nation was divided. And so they has created holidays in certain states where hostility had still existed. To help ease the tension between both parties. But now the Dems are trying to connect the confederacy to the Republican party.  But Gen Lee was a conservative before the nation was divided into two parties system. He didn't believe in slavery and Abraham Lincoln offered him to be the general for the north. But back then, everyone was patriotic to their home state. Like how in our days, that football fans are patriotic to their home team, even though that if their team was involved in Deflategate.  But that could be one of the reasons why Gen Lee refused Lincoln's offer. Or he was afraid to battle it out with the Global Elites of those days. 
 But it was the Global Elites of those times that didn't wanted slavery to be abolished. That they paid politicians and news media to stop anyone whom wants to abolish slavery.  


President Lincoln Originally Offered the Union Army Command to General Lee


Newt Gingrich: The surprising thing Trump and Lincoln have in common


'Idiot,' 'Yahoo,' 'Original Gorilla': How Lincoln Was Dissed in His Day


Bill Maher Compares Donald Trump to an Orangutan on 'Tonight Show' (Video)


The Cabal - A Geoplutocratic "Elite" Bent On Global Domination


----------



## Coyote (Feb 8, 2020)

The definition of lunacy:

A. Pretending the Civil War was a war of political parties (can you be any more moronic?)

B. Having a holiday in the first place, that commemorates the side who started a war, because it wanted the right to own other human beings, and lost that war.

C. Being all butthurt because folks no longer wanted that bizarre holiday to be a holiday.

D.  All of the above.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> The definition of lunacy:
> 
> A. Pretending the Civil War was a war of political parties (can you be any more moronic?)
> 
> ...



You are good product of leftist education, aka, know nothing that is not in your favor.

Why stop there? Let's see...

Pretending that Democrat party was not party of slavery. 
Pretending that Democrat party was not party of lynching laws.
Pretending that Democrat party was not party of Jim Crow laws.
Pretending that Democrat party was not party of KKK.
Pretending that Democrat party was not party of segregation. 
Pretending that Democrat party is only party of civil rights.
Pretending that parties switched...

Shall we continue?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Feb 8, 2020)

The Global Elites were the slave owners. But the poor didn't owned slaves or careless about it. THey hated slavery because slavery was taking away jobs from them. The global Elites always has been enslaving people in history.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 8, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 305513 View attachment 305514 Blacks and Brazilians celebrate it
> ...


They aren’t Brazilian?? Huh


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


The bottom line (even though the majority of soldiers that fought for the South didn't own slaves), Confederate Day, is basically celebrating those Southern leaders that wanted to continue buying and selling human beings as though they were livestock.  Even in this day, in Georgia, they still refer to the loss of the Civil War, as the "Great Disappointment."  I'll never understand the mentality of considering it acceptable to buy and sell, men, women and children.  It's inherently evil. So, since it was ended, perhaps those who generally celebrate it, take the opportunity to create a different kind of celebration day, one in which ALL can be proud.


----------



## August West (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The definition of lunacy:
> ...


We know what the Democrats were in 1860 but what are YOU today?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


A few months

The 13th Amendment made it clear what the war was about


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...


But thanks to the Lost Cause movement they were able to seize the historical record as galant revolutionaries fighting northern regression rather than a nation where 40 percent of the population was in bondage.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Keep pretending.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes it's clear that all 56 votes against 13th amendment came from Democrats.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Not to mention that no Republican owned the slave, meaning that all 4.5 million slaves were owned by Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



They were owned by Baptist Conservatives


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Democrats.


----------



## August West (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Oh my, someone must have read a book about pre-civil war America. You`ve got the same nonsense as you did a few hours ago.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Actually slavery existed in the south for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed

Baptist Conservatives existed for those 200 years and beyond


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh my, do you read books?

Unlike most of you, at least I read the books, and not relying on "just online sources" filtered to revisionist's views. Latest book I read was from Bruce Chadwick - 1858 Abraham Lincoln, Jefferson Davis, Robert E.Lee, Ulysses Grant . One before that from Ulysses Grant himself - Personal Memoirs, that I read because of the another book from Ronald C. White - A life of Ulysses S. Grant (you could learn a lot about Democrats starting KKK from this one).

You could not be Republican back then if you were pro-slavery, or owned the slave. Period. Northern and southern Democrats were all pro-slavery. Period. You can't refute that, because it's truth.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



True, Americans didn't invented slavery. 

But Americans that supported slavery were all Democrats. They also fought to keep it.
Americans that fought against slavery were Republicans and later Unioninsts.


----------



## August West (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No shit Sherlock. 9th graders know about the Dems 100 years ago. You need to read more than one book or the back cover of one book to know American history. 3 years ago Trump learned that Lincoln was a Republican and he too thought that he was the only one who knew that.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

August West said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That would be reply suited for 9th grader.

Nothing I said above has anything to do with Trump, but with history. 

And your reply is "but Truuuump".


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Democrats did not bring slavery to this country

That would be Southern Conservatives


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Slavery was brought to this country before them too. Conservatives were present in the North and South.

Conservatives in the North did not owned the slaves, only those in South did, and yes, they were all Democrats.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Personally, I've not researched the ratio of Democrats vs Republicans owning slaves before the Civil War, however, Dinesh D'Souza, who is an immigrant and claims to have done his research, at first insisted that no Republican prior to the Civil War, owned a slave, but in later debates/speeches, he says that he did find that there were five Republicans that owned slaves until the Civil War.  I'll have to stick with that for now, as the man is able to quote the sources he has researched on most matters.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Northern ships from New England states is what brought slaves to the US. And European ships.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Those that actually had the vast majority of slaves in the world, were....drum roll here...the Muslims.  Their Koran encouraged it and it wasn't until the early 1960's that the one final Muslim nation officially abolished it....on paper...wink, wink.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Today...in 2020......who are the ones most likely to have a hissy fit whenever a confederate monument is taken down...

A republican

Or

A democrat....


There is no need to go back to what either party did 150 years ago....I am talking today....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Very true
And Democrats in the North did not own slaves

Does that make it a North/South issue?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The definition of lunacy:
> ...



Maybe what we should do is start a GoFundMe to buy you a history book and some glue to keep your eyes open so that you're forced to actually _*read *_it.




There's no such thing as a "party of slavery".  Slavery --- we understand we're talking about the transAtlatnic African version, not the one-tribe-conquers-its-neighbor version found on every continent throughout history  ---- was a *commerce *activity.that started in the sixteenth century.  Not only were there no political parties extant but those slaves were sold all over the Americas from Brazil to central America to the Caribbean, NONE of which have ever had a "Democrat Party".  And by the way the "Democrat Party" does not exist either.  *NOBODY*, *ANYWHERE*, not in North America, not in South America, not in the Caribbean, NOWHERE, has ever needed a political party to own, buy or sell slaves.  EVER.  Your assertion is as absurd as if you were to claim "the Republic Party is the party of bread".

MOREOVER, when the Slavery question came to a head in the mid-nineteenth century, the Democrat*ic *Party's position was "popular sovereignty" -- leave the question up to each state as it came in.  In other words do nothing and hope the issue resolves itself, which was the same thing all the other parties did to that point.  That proved to be unpopular, which is why the Democratic candidate for POTUS pulled zero electoral votes from what would become the Confederacy -- the same number as Lincoln got there, whose name wasn't even on the ballots.

I've already schooled your ass on the KKK, which has never had a party in any of its iterations.  Just as I schooled your ass on the mutual shifting of the Duopoly parties at the turn of the 19th/20th century, a lesson you continue to try to drown out wiht 

Ignorant wuss.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



300 years actually,

Over which time they were being shipped and sold in the Caribbean and South America in far greater numbers, where the Democratic Party has never existed at all.  And the poster's been told this repeatedly, yet here he is trotting out the same bullshit expecting different results.

600,000 African slaves were brought to the US.
Twelve million were captured and sent to the Americas.  Four and a half million to Brazil alone.

That means 95% of those slaves went to places where the Democratic Party has never existed.

From this, following American'tdo's logic, we must conclude that the Democratic Party curtailed the slave trade, bigly.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Republican Party didn't exist in the pre-Civil War South; it didn't organize there and didn't put a POTUS candidate on ballots there until Grant in 1868. It had only formed seven years before the War began.  And the Democrats were only formed in the 1830s.  Therefore the overwhelming majority of slaveholders had no political party at all, as no parties even existed for the bulk of that time.  Our first slaveholder POTUS, Washington, had no party. There weren't any.

D'Souza may be counting Grant, he was a slaveholder before the War.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



"Americans that fought against slavery" had already kicked the Democrats out before the War and the election.

Ooops.



Ame®icano said:


>



^^ That face you make when you get schooled on simple shit that anybody could have looked up in four seconds


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Actually you couldn't, since that never happened.  And I can prove it.




Ame®icano said:


> You could not be Republican back then if you were pro-slavery, or owned the slave. Period.



I asked for this before and you ran away but ------

....................... Link?  Question mark



Ame®icano said:


> Northern and southern Democrats were all pro-slavery. Period. You can't refute that, because it's truth.



....................... Linkie Link?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Just for an immediate and prominent example.

Presidential election of 1860.  Tennessee, Kentucky and Virginia were won by the Constitutional Union Party candidate, John Bell, of Tennessee.  

Bell was a slave owner.  And a Whig, like POTUSes Harrison and Taylor, who were also slaveowners.

You lose.

I don't even need to look this shit up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Is this a Muslim or Christian Nation?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who keeps lying about it...…

Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who continues to reflexively try to defend the Confederacy....

It's almost like the so-called "conservatives" and the "confederacy" share the same ideology….


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...



It's not about Republican or Democrat, but about history.

As long those monuments are in place, they will remind us of history. Tell me, why are Democrats so eager to remove monuments that are exposing the truth about them?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Democrats in the North were pro slavery and for expansion of slavery to the territories, and because of that they stayed Democrats, otherwise they would leave the party. Beside, they couldn't own the slaves above Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



If that is the case, why don't you find statues and monuments of Nazis in Germany.  For the simple fact of not all history should be celebrated.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Yet, in US only Democrats fought to keep slavery.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yet all you have consistently done is claim *"ALL DEMOCRATS WERE SLAVE OWNERS...AND ALL REPUBLICANS WERE ANTI-SLAVERY"* -- Now is it about parties or not??

Here is the reason why you folks keep harping on this delusional party label distinction, it is because you don't want the distinction to be about IDEAOLOGY.....

 The fact is that it was the *"CONSERVATIVES"* who since the very beginning wanted to maintain slavery....It's the  *"CONSERVATIVES"* who after the Confederacy lost, VIOLENTLY OPPOSED the policy of Re-Construction..they called that policy too "PROGRESSIVE"  -- the reason there was even a KKK -- was because it was a group formed in DIRECT opposition to that progressive policy of Re-construction….

It was the *"CONSERVATIVES"* who after the end of re-construction, began implementing Jim Crow policies, it was the *"CONSERVATIVES"* who started erecting all of these monuments to confederates -- as their way of signaling a return to the past -- a more *"CONSERVATIVE"* return to the past....

And in 2020....it is the *CONSERVATIVES* who continue to whine and cry whenever these confederate monuments get torn down...and saying "but the Democrats started the KKK" and "The democrats owned slaves" none of those goofy ass retorts actually refutes that fact......


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who keeps lying about it...…
> 
> Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who continues to reflexively try to defend the Confederacy....
> 
> It's almost like the so-called "conservatives" and the "confederacy" share the same ideology….





The "Confederacy" was accepted as part of American Heritage, long ago. The respect for their fallen soldiers was morphed into regional pride, as part of the larger American Nationalism, while the reasons for the rebellion became moot and the desire for secession was immediately dropped.



So, yes, Conservatives are looking to conserve this aspect of American history and culture. 


ONly a race baiting asshole would find anything wrong with this.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



A completely different situation. Literally, EVERYTHING about it, is different.


That you have to have that explained to you, just shows how lib brains don't work.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Southerners fought to keep slavery.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who keeps lying about it...…
> ...




You dic suckers would be the same ones in Germany trying to romanticize the Nazis as just your way of "conserving" culture.....

History has spoken and continues to speak....and you dumb asses continue to be on the wrong side of it..fuk what you talking about


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Both were evil, both committed atrocities, both were traitors.  I know that is hard for you to accept.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




No, history DID speak. We in this country forgave the South and the confederates and accepted them back into America,

LONG AGO.


FOR 5 GENERATIONS, we lived in peace and harmony with our former foes, as brothers, building an ever increasingly free and prosperous society.



It is just now, that you lefties are trying to divide US, by reopening long ago healed wounds, and being assholes about it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Well, I guess if you are general enough you can find some similarities.


Yes, in a war, both committed atrocities. Interestingly enough, in both examples, their enemies committed atrocities too. So, I don't know what you think you proved with that one.

Oh, right, you are just a monkey throwing shit against a wall. 


Anyway, the two situations were massively different, so only a fucking moron would be surprised to see that the situations evolved differently over time.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


It is always amusing to see who falls for your satire posts. it is almost always some of the dumbest posters here..and they just keep going for it..time and time again!


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry dumbass the 2 belong together in history.  Many of the atrocities they committed were before the war even started, but I am pretty sure even a moron like you could figure that out.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Are they?

Like what?

You're the asshat that's been trying to rewrite history here and getting your ass handed to you in return soooooo......


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Actually, they weren’t. 

Not anymore than northern Democrat’s advocated Jim Crow. 

What was consistent was it was a North/South issue

Slavery and Jim Crow were part of the “Peculiar Institution” of the south and had nothing to do with political affiliation


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I'm curious....

in your deranged brain what color uniforms are the DEMOCRATS wearing?

blue?
grey?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That's curious, because their (1860) candidate wasn't.  As I schooled your sorry ass yesterday and before, the Democrat position was, say it with me, 'popular sovereignty'.  That means each new state would choose for itself and the federal government would stay out of their way.

And that's because the Democrats were all about "states rights" and smaller decentralized government, whereas the Whigs, who largely populated the then-new Republican Party, were all about doing big things with a big central government.  That's why Buchanan hesitated to act against the uprising South -- he didn't believe the President had the authority.  Lincoln did.  And yes, Lincoln had been a Whig.

Matter of fact that's pretty much why the South kicked the Democratic Party out --- because they _wouldn't_ take the position of expanding Slavery as you hallucinate here with your pipeful of wishful thinking.  As in "I WISH I could rewrite the history books".  Whelp --- ain't gonna happen.  Deal with it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



For the 195th time -----_ the Confederacy *had no political parties*.
_
PROVE they did.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



It doesn't seem to sink in to their shallow collective brain that the Democratic Party at the time was where the conservatives hung out.  Hell they kept hanging out long past their welcome until 1964.  The Liberals at the time joined the Republicans, because that's what the idea of Abolition is --- _Liberal_.

This level of ignorance depends on the fatally flawed premise that a political party is some kind of ideological anchor that never moves or shifts with the winds, as ALL political parties do.  That's also why American'tdo has been running away from my treatise on the mutual shifting of the Democratic and Republican Parties at the turn of the century way back here --- because it undermines his whole fantasy and the ridiculous premise it teeters on.

As a recent post put it:


Correll said:


> only a fucking moron would be surprised to see that the situations evolved differently over time.



So on the one hand they'll try to sell us this bogus idea that "politiical party X" of 2020 is the same thing as "political party X" of 1860, and then find themselves in the untenable position of defending ant attacking that party at the same time.  "Democrats started the Civil War but let's make sure we honor their monuments".  Can't have it both ways, yet their too drunk on partisan hackology to see themselves in the mirror.
.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Every time a subject like this comes up -- it is ALWAYS the so-called "conservatives" who keeps lying about it...…
> ...



Here's yet another example of trying to have it both ways.  Here's a wag who actually wants to make "American Nationalism" out of American Separatism, and thinks he can get away with it.

As a recent post put it:
"A completely different situation. Literally, EVERYTHING about it, is different."

Hey, that was you. Curious how when it's advantageous to do so suddenly having it both ways isn't so priceless after all.

SMGDH


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Political affiliations from 150 years ago are no longer relevant 

What is relevant is that TODAY it is Republicans defending the imagery and legacy of the Confederacy. 
It is Republicans stirring up Virginians to continue a holiday that is no longer wanted by most Virginians. They do not want their children celebrating the deeds of Lee and Jackson


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That basis is exactly why when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 came to a vote, the Southern Congressional contingent voted against it in bipartisan numbers --- the Republicans more against it than the Democrats --- while the Congress from everywhere else voted for it in the same bipartisan fashion.  Yet the mendacious will sit on this board and try to massage the numbers into a political party thing.  We've seen them do it.  With a straight face.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Germans exterminated the Nazi party. If we follow your logic, we should do the same with Democrat party, right?


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Sure, a slave owning agrarian 19th century confederacy in rebellion and a 20th century totalitarian industrial genocidal state waging a massive war of conquest, 

two peas in a pod.


If you are a drooling retard, too stupid to wipe his own ass.



For everyone else, that bit where you seriously and literally argued that they were the same, all  you did was verify that you are just a monkey throwing shit at the wall, hoping someone is stupid enough to believe it,


and thus support your side.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Like what? Like that Democrats were pro-slavery, they fought for slavery, they created KKK, they were against civil right...

History is already written, no need for revising it. Democrats will always be in history party of slavery. You can't escape that. We wont let you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Name political parties in the South at that time. 
Now name political party in the South that were against slavery.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





That is the historical record. The South for 5 generations has been expressing pride in itself as a region, while also expressing pride in itself as part of a greater whole.


And for 5 generations, the rest of the nation has been just fine with that.


Until, the modern lefty decided to reopen ancient wounds, because they are assholes like that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



History is indeed already written, so why are you on this message board trying to REwrite it?

Democrats did *not *"fight for slavery", their position was *not *slave expansion, and they did *not *create the KKK, and you've been schooled on ALL of these historical facts REPEATEDLY, yet here you are flinging the same mythological shit hoping it sticks to the wall.  Why WOULD it stick to the wall when it's all been disproven?  What, do you think the history book is just going to throw out all its evidence and give up after a century and a half, just because YOU posted a wishful-thinking fantasy on a message board?

What kind of hallucinogens are you snorting anyway?

ONCE AGAIN --- what you wrote above was, QUOTE:

*why are Democrats so eager to remove monuments that are exposing the truth about them?*

Now answer the fucking question and quit pussyfooting.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Was it South's decision to secede, or Democrats from South made that political decision by creating Confederate states?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Political parties in the South at the time were: *Whigs *(from about 1830), *Democrats *(from the 1830s), *Know Nothings* (1840s-'50s) and minor upstarts.  Same as the North with the exception that Republicans organized in 1854 in the north, midwest and west only, and did not organize in the South until after the War.  Prior to the 1830s, Federalists and Democratic-Republicans, as in the North, which was the environment when South Carolina first started agitating for secession in 1828.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You schooled me? Right, that's your pipe dream.

And this one is a real gem. 

"South kicked the Democratic Party out"

LOL


----------



## Coyote (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The definition of lunacy:
> ...


Nice rant.  To bad it has nothing to do with the point.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Who made decision to secede? Farmers? Trappers? Or politicians?

Confederacy was political decision, otherwise it wouldn't be feasible. 

Now, name all political parties in the South at the time. Go.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Alright. I admit, you are making a strong argument there.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Question...

What side of the political spectrum would these 2 positions fall on....

Slavery....

Abolition of slavery.....

Now which side of the political spectrum would be more favorable to maintaining slavery??


Now which side of the political spectrum would be more favorable to abolishing slavery and granting full rights and equal protection under the law??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


It's a goofy argument because his dumb ass was the one whining about it not being about parties...

But when I point out to him that conservatives have been on the wrong side of history over and over again -- now he wants to have a hissy fit about "well maybe we should destroy the Democrat party"

No..America destroyed the Confederacy.....and dic suckers like the both of you keep on trying to defend it...because it is what you conservatives always try to do....defend defeated ideology....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



*The rich* did.  The indolent planter class, as I like to call them.  The wealthy who had made and were continuing to make their wealth on the backs of slaves.  That element was despised in vast swaths of the South such as where I'm sitting, where the residents were subsistence farming and couldn't afford slaves even if they had wanted to.  That's why there was so much resistance --- which bullshit artists like the Lost Cause Cult have clouded over.  That's why Andrew Johnson --- you know, Lincoln's Democrat future running mate --- spoke forcefully against secession over those mountains (pointing west) in East Tennessee, where they voted NO on secession to the tune of 95%.  

That's why desertion and draft dodging and Home Guards were so prominent.  That's why pockets of resistance sprang up all over the South from the Texas Hill country to Searcy County Arkansas to the Free State of Jones in Mississippi to Winston County Alabama to the area around Chattanooga/northeast Georgia, which all stayed loyal to the Union and _resisted _the Confederacy from inside it.  That's why the counties of what is now West Virginia seceded from Virginia in protest, and why the counties of East Tennessee would have done the same thing had they not been occupied by Confederate separatist forces.  You see son, when we describe the War as tearing apart families and "brother against brother", that's an _internal _reference to the South, which was in no way unified in its cause.

Hell, the aforementioned John Bell of the Constitutional Union Party won both Tennessee and Virginia in the 1860 election, and they were _*against *_secession.

I can tell by your writing that you're not an American and English is not your first language, so let me explain "Home Guards".  These were local militia that wanted no part of war and would defend their homes from EITHER side's army.  The two armies were already impersonating each other.  Hence the bushwackers.



Ame®icano said:


> Confederacy was political decision, otherwise it wouldn't be feasible.



This is where I can tell you're not from this country. Nobody here talks like that.  Looks like you're a Russian, where they're not used to articles --  "Confederacy was political decision" tovarich?  BUSTED.




Ame®icano said:


> Now, name all political parties in the South at the time. Go.



Already did that above.  Perhaps you were lost in your Russian-to-English dictionary.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Correct.  Somebody thought it would be a good idea to hold the Democratic Convention of 1860 in Charleston (that's in South Carolina for those of you in Vladivostok).  When they did, the southern contingent, who were UNhappy that the Party was NOT taking the slavery-expansion stance you want to paint here, disrupted the whole thing to the point where the convention had to be suspended and moved out of town.  When it reconvened in Baltimore the first order of business was that the rebellious southerners were EXPELLED.  They then went on to nominate Stephen Douglas, the young Senate Majority Leader of the time (whose name those who actually went to school in the United States will recall from the "Lincoln-Douglas debates", which was an 1858 run for the Illinois Senate, which Douglas won).  Douglas came in dead last in the election, winning one state (Missouri, which is where Kansas City is), and getting shut out entirely in the South.  After the election Douglas then went on a speaking tour -- the media blitz of the time --  around the South to try to talk it OUT OF secession.  When that failed he advised Lincoln on how best to _confront _them.

Sorry if these inconvenient factoids don't appear in your Russian playbook, Boris.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




No one is defending their ideology. Did you really miss that? 


We are not responsible for the voices in your head.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're disorganized, you throw too many things together hoping something will stick. 

You said: "Democrats did *not *"fight for slavery". Did they fought to free the slaves perhaps? Please tell us what Democrats did fight for? 
You said: "Their position was *not *slave expansion".Did they fought for slave reduction? Please tell us what was their position?

You said: "What, do you think the history book is just going to throw out all its evidence and give up after a century and a half, just because YOU posted a wishful-thinking fantasy on a message board?"

That is actually what you're doing. We were all OK with history books, as Correll said, for 5 generations. Just now, leftists are trying to revise it, because it doesn't fit their narrative where they are the party of civil rights. More people got educated about Democrat party, more they're running away from them. Especially blacks. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Great.

You do know why Republican party was established, right? If not, read their platform. If you do know, tell me, why Republicans were not allowed to South until after the war?

And since you listed all those parties, please name all the parties in the South that opposed the slavery. That wont be that hard, right?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It is the plain Truth..when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed, the racist, Jim Crow loving members of the party, with a few exceptions, bolted to the Republican party. You types will always bring up the few who stayed..while ignoring the historical reality of what happened.

I guess you could style it that the South did not, "kick them out" but rather they left when their party became the one that ended Jim Crow, and put the final nail in the coffin of 'separate but equal'.

The  Democrats who remained either shut their pie-holes and went with the flow..or became pro-civil  rights..after they  cleansed themselves of their conservative elements and became the party of today.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am speaking of the atrocities that so called Christians inflicted on other human beings and then call other races of people savages.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I guess, BEING A RUSSIAN, you wouldn't know about how this stuff works but *political parties do not fight wars*.
SOLDIERS fight wars.  Soldiers have one thing in common with slave-owners, and that is THEY DO NOT NEED A POLITICAL PARTY TO SOLDIER.  Most people in fact don't even HAVE a political party.  I don't know how it works in your country but we ain't required to do that here.  It's just that simple..

I already explained "popular sovereignty' to you over and over, yet here you are going  all over again hoping it goes away.  Wimp.



Ame®icano said:


> You said: "What, do you think the history book is just going to throw out all its evidence and give up after a century and a half, just because YOU posted a wishful-thinking fantasy on a message board?"
> 
> That is actually what you're doing. We were all OK with history books, as Correll said, for 5 generations. Just now, leftists are trying to revise it, because it doesn't fit their narrative where they are the party of civil rights. More people got educated about Democrat party, more they're running away from them. Especially blacks. Why do you think that is?



And there it is again --- for the THIRD time now, *document that*.

And if you're going to troll US message boards you're going to have to learn English.  We would say, "More people got educated about *the *Democrat party".  Actually we wouldn't even say that, as there isn't even any such thing as "the Democrat Party". If I were your supervisor at the troll farm I'd suspend you until you learn how to write in English.  I know, I know, Russian doesn't use articles.  But it's a dead giveaway.  Too bad this board won't let me post in Cyrillic because I could fling some appropriate phrases for which this site would ban me if it understood what they meant.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOL..because they were anti-slavery, idiot. They were the party of Lincoln..and not very welcome in the confederacy, duh!

As to the first Republican Platform..a partial and cogent excerpt follows:


That the new dogma that the Constitution, of its own force, carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with contemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent; is revolutionary in its tendency, and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country.
That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom: That, as our Republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that “no persons should be deprived of life, liberty or property without due process of law,” it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the Constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of Congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States.
That we brand the recent reopening of the African slave trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity and a burning shame to our country and age; and we call upon Congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic.
That in the recent vetoes, by their Federal Governors, of the acts of the legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted Democratic principle of Non-Intervention and Popular Sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska Bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein. . . .


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You must think that that map somehow bolsters your case..as often as you post it..LOL!

It does not.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Funny, your point was to show that these two very different nations, were the same, to justify your claim that they should have had the same treatment after they both lost. 

I guess you sort of realized how stupid that claim was, and moved on to smearing Christians, for some reason.


So, you willing to admit that your previous point was silly and we move on to your next excuse for hating the South?


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...





You made the claim that the Jim Crow dems left the dem party and went to the GOP, in 1964, "with few exceptions".


Yet, we see Jimmy Carter, a well know supporter of Civil Rights, winning in the South, 12 years later.



So, your claim does not make any sense.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Who made decision to secede? Farmers? Trappers? Or politicians?
> ...



Correct, rich people made decision, except, mostly rich people were running the country and creating policies. In the south, those were mostly - Democrats.

You said: "Tennessee and Virginia were against secession." That was not a question. They were pro-slavery states, and they fought on confederate side, otherwise they would abolish slavery and join the Union.



Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Confederacy was political decision, otherwise it wouldn't be feasible.
> ...



This is what is wrong with you leftists. You imagine something, than you fixate on it. Than you run around claiming that what you imagine is truth. I know, the "Russian collusion" too the tool on you, and left large scars. I would recommend nice and cozy "safe space" until you come back to senses and stop shaking. The other option is to lay off the drugs.

By the way, it's not "tovarich", correct would be "tovarish". 




Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Now, name all political parties in the South at the time. Go.
> ...


Riiight... You see, I am not here all day monitoring threads by being paid 2c per post, as you and your buddies are. Some of us are at work and trying to squeeze few posts here and there... 

Russians, everywhere...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Huh? It makes perfect sense. Carter..a pro-civil rights Democrat won because he was ..well, first of all..he was southern...much the same reason Clinton won the south. Also, being pro-civil rights..he won the Black vote..those that managed to vote, anyway. The South is loyal to its native sons and daughters.

Ever hear about blue dog Democrats? A completely different breed than their Northern and Western counterparts. They no longer exist..as a force--but they were the Democratic party in transition....still moderate to Conservative--and still uneasy about civil rights and civil liberties.

the Democrats held onto the south for a few more years..but the Conservative strain was strong..and they morphed into the Conservative Republic party.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



See that Boris --- you're still not getting it.  "Slavery" is a _condition_.  There are nouns to which you prefix an article and nouns where you do not.  "Slavery" is a _practice_.  Therefore it's just "Slavery", not "*The *Slavery".  Your Russian keeps seeping through, over and over.  But meanwhile "Republican Party" DOES get an article -- therefore "You do know why *the *Republican Party was established".

Yes, I'm a qualified ESL teacher.  And you're clearly in need.

Once again, Slavery (not "the Slavery") was a social issue and religious issue, not a political one, before the Liberty Party emerged in 1840 with that goal.  The Liberty Party didn't attract much support in its time and some of them re-formed late in the 1840s as the Free Soil Party and nominated Martin van Buren to run as its Presidential candidate (fun fact: van Buren organized the Democratic Party).  The Free Soilers also didn't go far and merged with the then-new Republican Party in 1854.  Some of them went on to prominence in politics such as Charles Sumner and Salmon P. Chase, who was a Governor, Senator, Secretary of the Treasury and Chief Justice of the Supreme Court.  Chase had been a Whig, a Liberty, a Free Soiler, a Republican and a Democrat, in that order.  

Because what changes through all of this is TIME, not fucking political parties.  The TIME of 1840 was not conducive to abolitionism; the TIME of 1848 still wasn't.  By the 1850s and "Bleeding Kansas" (which was not in Missouri), and "Uncle Tom's Cabin" and John Brown's insurrection, the TIME had become more conducive.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



If you're not Russian, why are you deliberately writing like one?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Correct. It bears stating that slavery was always an issue in the US..from its inception. The delegates at the Constitutional Convention almost split over the issue..and the country would never have been born had not a compromise been enacted. Many delegates felt that the institution of slavery made a mockery of the phrase 'All men are created equal".


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, add up your own numbers.  Most of Carter's electoral votes there come from outside the South.

The ones from inside can be largely attributed to regionality.  Carter was the first candidate with a Southern heritage since Woodrow Wilson.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> It is the plain Truth..when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed, the racist, Jim Crow loving members of the party, with a few exceptions, bolted to the Republican party. You types will always bring up the few who stayed..while ignoring the historical reality of what happened.
> 
> I guess you could style it that the South did not, "kick them out" but rather they left when their party became the one that ended Jim Crow, and put the final nail in the coffin of 'separate but equal'.
> 
> The  Democrats who remained either shut their pie-holes and went with the flow..or became pro-civil  rights..after they  cleansed themselves of their conservative elements and became the party of today.



I'd like to know what period you're talking about. His claim was that "South kicked the Democratic Party out". 

Second, since you claim that racist, Jim Crow loving members bolted to Republican party, I will ask you the same thing as I asked earlier in the thread. Name five racist Democrats that left the party and joined Republicans. I'll give you the first name, you fill the rest... since you're so confident, I'm sure it wont be a problem.

1. Strom Thurmond
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...




So, being a southern was more important than his support for Civil Rights?


That does not support your narrative of a region so seething with racism, that the voters and politicians switched parties en mass based on that one issue.


----------



## Correll (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...





My point was not that the South won the election for him, but that the South was still happy to vote dem, 12 years after Evil claimed that they turned on the dems in a racist rage. 


As you say, the South was happy to vote for the Southern Boy, even though he was very pro-Civil Rights.



This undermines the narrative of the South being driven by racism, or "flipped" by racism.


That is the point, would you like to address it?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Pay attention simpleton, the atrocities that they inflicted on other human beings were the same.  The atrocities that Southerners inflicted on slaves was no different than the atrocities the Nazis inflicted on the Jewish people.  

So just like Nazis should never be honored neither should Confederates.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 10, 2020)

Jimmy Carter was and is an evangelical Christian...that was part of his appeal when he ran for office in 76....

He also ran as an "outsider" who would clean up Washington...then he chose Mondale as his running mate for his "LIBERAL" policy record...

However, us even talking about Jimmy Carter is just further evidence of just how far off the road conservatives are willing to go to defend their civil war confederate porn.....

They still cant address the fact that it was and always will be the conservatives that have been against nearly every emancipation effort by a historically oppressed minority group....period...

You can whine all day "but but Democrats started slavery, therefore democrats are racist"

But does that same BS go for labor rights, women's rights, gay rights, etc?? -- you gonna blame all of that on "democrats" too -- because simply saying that it was the conservatives who have been against civil rights for all of these groups is just too triggering for today's conservative...for some reason, they find it too hard to say "hey, the conservative position back then was wrong"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No, actually it was southerners

Republicans in the south  were against civil rights, Many, many Republicans belonged to the KKK......they still do


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


The South formed a nation that was 40 percent in slavery. They designed that Confederation to ensure those people remained in slavery


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


It seems THAT is your argument for this  thread. When you can't make it, you turn to labeling and name calling. Let's try it...

If you're not faggot, why are you writing like one? Deliberately or not.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



OK, if you say so... 

Let's list names of ALL known KKK grand wizards, and dragons and add party affiliation next to their names.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > It is the plain Truth..when the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed, the racist, Jim Crow loving members of the party, with a few exceptions, bolted to the Republican party. You types will always bring up the few who stayed..while ignoring the historical reality of what happened.
> ...


I was speaking to the the membership of the Democratic party in the south--more than the politicians...many racist Jim Crow loving Democrats stayed in the party..because they did, truly represent their districts, after all. Politicians are going to go with what keeps them in office.

It was a gradual process, as these sorts of things are. But the move that started with the Dixicrats of the 50's...was completed by 1980. The Dems of 1940 became the R's of 1980..but still conservative. Reagan reaped the rewards of that switch.

But the south DID shift Republican, and was always predominantly Conservative..no matter the party affiliation.

As other posters have pointed out..you and your party want to make it about parties..when it has always been about ideology. The conservative ideology of the southern white voter has not changed all that much...except in this--that the cities are Democratic strongholds..and they are often able to rule the rural areas--despite the prevailing conservative attitude.

Thus rural vs urban equals Conservative and Liberal..but in a representative republic...it's the numbers that matter.

To the topic....This is the United States..we do not celebrate the holidays of traitors.  It is a promising sign..that a southern state is moving to see that point.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

Virginia is an independent state

They can decide which people they honor and which holidays they celebrate


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...



Soooooooooooo

A patriot is someone who tried to break up the country?

lol

Riiiiiiiiight!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> You said: "Tennessee and Virginia were against secession." That was not a question. They were pro-slavery states, and they fought on confederate side, otherwise they would abolish slavery and join the Union.



I said no such thing.  I said Tennessee and Virginia both voted for John Bell, whose Constitutional Union Party was *Unionist*.  Kentucky also did.  And btw Tennessee didn't last long as a fighting part of the Confederacy anyway.  I also said that Bell was a slaveowner, which put the lie to your "they were all Democrats" song and dance.  Not only do you try to rewrite American history, you're trying to rewrite posts sitting right here in this thread. And then you're presenting the rewrites to the guy who wrote something else, apparently thinking I'll go along with it even though I WROTE THEM and damn well know better.  You must be an idiot.





Ame®icano said:


> By the way, it's not "tovarich", correct would be "tovarish".



Spaseebo.  I gave you a couple of English lessons, a Russian lesson is fair compensation.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Virginia is an independent state
> 
> They can decide which people they honor and which holidays they celebrate


All of those Red counties and they are going with a whimper to the few Blue counties that control the state.  My tough brother in law is not to be heard it seems.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



As indeed it did.  "All Men are created equal" in fact sums up the philosophy of Liberalism that created this country, and that's why the Republicans of 1860, in calling for Abolition, were the Liberals of their time.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2020)

I thought both Lee and Jackson were Democrats

So what is unpatriotic in Democrat’s removing their holiday


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Okay.

Regionality counts for a lot -- see also Clinton, Wallace, the "Dixiecrats". 

Who the opposition was in that election also counts for a lot.  For example, for all of LBJ's yuge margin of victory in 1964, a considerable chunk of the South voted for the Republican, Goldwater.  In fact all the states BG won outside his own were in the South.  And that's because BG voted and spoke against the Civil Right Act.  Which kind of nullifies your point about Carter in 1976. 

Then there's the opposition.  Carter's opponent was Gerald Ford, who didn't exactly personally relate to Southerners on anywhere near Carter's level.  Neither did HW Bush in 1992.  Then consider 1968, when George Wallace, who certainly did, siphoned off votes to the right-wing fringe "American Independent Party", taking a chunk of the Southern vote that but for the presence of a regional candidate from the "Heart of Dixie", would have gone to the Democrat or the Republican (Humphrey and Nixon, neither of whom related personally to the South).  The "he's one of us" factor is Yuge.

Wallace at the time was a stanch segregationist (as was Thurmond in 1948, same effect as above), so here we can see the racist vote at work in three different elections (1948, 1964, 1968).  In between those last two, Thurmond, the 1948 rabble rouser, made it actually thinkable to join the 'party of Lincoln', and that exodus began, a trickle at first.  Wallace nearly beat him to it when he offered himself to Barry Goldwater to be BG's running mate, offering to switch parties to do that.  But clearly the agenda of the hyperconservative racists like Thurmond was not going to be met by the Democratic Party (which he should have learned in 1948 and acted on at the time but relented later, sort of), so they gradually divorced.  By 1976 that divorce was well under way, to the point where Carter's "he's one of us" factor could hold sway.

Time is another significant factor.  A lot can change in twelve years especially when significant agitation is committed to it, and in the late 1960s-early 1970s a *LOT* of such agitation was going on.

Fatter o' mact, just reading the post above this one reminds me that Robert E. Lee was offered command of the Union army but declined in favor of his State instead, underscoring the point that regionality is a heavy factor.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


.
"Russian" is not name-calling.  It's a simple observation of your writing, specifically your inability to handle articles.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Names you want?  Here, I got some names for your ass.

D.C. Stephenson
Clarence Morley
Owen Brewster
Ben Paulen
George Luis Baker
Albert Johnson
Charles Bowles
Ed Jackson
Rice Means

All of those were political operators associated with the Klan.  Governors, Senators, Congressmen, a mayor and a state machine boss.  Guess which one on that list was not a Republican.



Spoiler: Check your answer here



Answer: Charles Bowles (he had no party)


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



I'll write it only once, so read carefully.

There was no "party switch". Bad guys did not become "good guys" and vice versa. The leftist academia story that sounds something like: "Republicans couldn't win national election and they appealed to the worst of the worst, i.e. to southern racists. It never happened. 

Republican party has been always champion of civil rights and party of emancipation, from its inception, thru civil war, passing 13th, 14th and 15th Amendments, and passage of 1964 CRA. Blacks were already largely Democrats before Johnson signed CRA, and have been for some time. In 60's Kennedy won nearly 70% of black vote, mostly due to FDR's "new deal".

You mentioned Dixicrats, name came from Southern Democrats (Dixie + crats), from which very small percentage became Republicans. I asked lefties here to name five racists that left Democratic party and switched to Republican. It doesn't matter how many times I asked, that list never get populated. Pretty much all racists, with few exceptions remained Democrats.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 10, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



TBH, I have no clue how that "the" remained there. As I said, I am at work during the day, and when I catch the break I try to reply to posts. Sometimes lose track and change sentences because of distractions or simply being in rush, etc. I don't have to explain myself to you, and I wont.

To make it clear, I am American, and to be honest again, if I had to chose I would rather be Russian than a Democrat. You keep doing what you're doing, it doesn't bother me at all. It's not your fault that you don't know better. You're simply leftist fuck behaving just as every leftist fuck does. Now, fuck off, faggot.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




MORE democrats voted for the 1964 CRA than republicans.


the problem with conservatives is that they KNOW so much that just aint so


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



if you would rather be russian than a democrat than you are a despicable traitor.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Feb 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


If fantasy comforts you..that's not my problem. You seem married to your narrative...i give you joy of it..but it's not reality...and no matter how many times you type it..it will still be false. Bad guy, good guys..that you use the phrase is telling---you have invested something vital in this towering edifice of spin....i hope it satisfies.

Do you really think that it matter how many politicians switched..beside the fact that millions of voters switched..and why?

Why is it so important to you to conflate the conservative Democrats of 100 years ago with the liberal Democrats of today? No one believes you..just your tinfoil hat friends--and the Trump hardcore. History is not your friend on this one.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Slavery is not genocide. There is a reason they are different words. 


Your position is delusional.


----------



## Correll (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Which in no way supports his position. Do you even know what conversation you are in?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's the inhumane treatment that both suffered.  Study the history of the treatment that slaves endured and you night learn something.  Well never mind folks like you probably thought it was a good thing.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 11, 2020)

I remember I asked days ago....what ideology "Conservative" or "Liberal" was the dominant ideology in FAVOR of maintaining slavery, opposing re-construction and then continuing to oppose future emancipation efforts -- no answers yet....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 11, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I remember I asked days ago....what ideology "Conservative" or "Liberal" was the dominant ideology in FAVOR of maintaining slavery, opposing re-construction and then continuing to oppose future emancipation efforts -- no answers yet....



Conservative.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > I remember I asked days ago....what ideology "Conservative" or "Liberal" was the dominant ideology in FAVOR of maintaining slavery, opposing re-construction and then continuing to oppose future emancipation efforts -- no answers yet....
> ...


Correct.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Very true

Slaves were being bred for profit. Doesn’t make it more desirable


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



When you put it that way, more Democrats voted against CRA than Republicans.

Reason for that is because there were more Democrats than Republicans in House and Senate.

If you look at percentage, it's different story. Or if you look by region, 87 Southern Democrats voted against, vs. 10 Southern Republicans.

Also, you took that quote from Reagan, and it applies to Liberals. But you already know that.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



It does matter, because you can't name those racists who switch the parties.

I already told you when majority blacks switched to Democrats, and the reason why is pretty much the same as the reason why they're glued to Democrats today. 

Freebies. 

Once they start being dependent on themselves, they run away from Democrats like from disease.

By the way, how's that list coming? Any time soon?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The voters switched parties

They switched from electing only Democrats to electing only Republicans


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



When?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Beginning in the late 60s and culminating with Reagan


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Along with the evil that was done to them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Strom Thurmond and Jesse Helms for starters.


----------



## xyz (Feb 11, 2020)

Trump has received the most black votes of any president besides  Jefferson Davis.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 11, 2020)

xyz said:


> Trump has received the most black votes of any president besides  Jefferson Davis.


Bawahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha

Its funny because I bet in a few more years -- conservatives will be trying that out as another one of their alternative facts


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has received the most black votes of any president besides  Jefferson Davis.
> ...


Ole Jeff Davis did well with the slave vote


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


Jefferson Davis will be referred to by his new name "J-Rocc" -- as a way to be hip and cool with the kids


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Uh huh.  You just did.

Lots of posters are busy on other stuff and/or post from work, myself included.  Yours has been carrying a consistent Russian flavor.  Just something I pick up on.



Ame®icano said:


> To make it clear, I am American, and to be honest again, if I had to chose I would rather be Russian than a Democrat.



Those are not comparators.  One is a nationality, the other a political party.  You could be both.



Ame®icano said:


> You keep doing what you're doing, it doesn't bother me at all. It's not your fault that you don't know better. You're simply leftist fuck behaving just as every leftist fuck does. Now, fuck off, faggot.



Actually I'm citing history, and yes I will keep on doing it every time some revisionista like you tries to pervert it.  And that's got nothing to do with sex, burning things, political parties or any of your sad shit.  It has to do with basic honesty.  Now if you don't want to be called out on mendacious bullshit, then don't post it in the first place.  And fer fuxsake don't keep trotting out the same bogus mythology after it's already been disproven.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you read what I posted above? No?

Than you're still talking out of your ass.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



I already gave you Strom Thurmond. Now, Helms became Senator in '72. He became republican in '70, some 6 years after CRA was passed. It doesn't really fit into switching party because of CRA or because he was racist. Even if we count him, try to give 3 more... why is it so hard, if there was massive "party switch".


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I read it and found it to be ridiculous

The voters turned on the Democrats, nobody had to “switch parties”


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You're conflating two different things here.  And you know you are, because we had that whole standoff about how you tried to avoid post 50 which spelled out the so-called "party switch".  Here for convenience is that lesson again -- begin paste:

"Big switch"  You're so afraid of acknowledging history that you'll pervert it into a "Big Switch" as if you're turning the lights on and off to the White House Frickin' Christmas Tree.

In the late part of the 19th century the Republican Party was moving away from its Liberalism that championed Abolition and civil rights, and toward the deep pockets of emerging corporations, the railroads, Wall Street etc. At the same time the Democrats, having experimented with "fusion" parties, absorbed the burgeoning Populist movement (and party). These two poles are personified in the two parties' POTUS candidates, William McKinley and William Jennings Bryan. McKinley was also driving the US toward imperialism, which was a new direction, with the Spanish-American War, and the Philippines continuing after it.

The Democrats took on the constituencies of minorities, the labor class and farmers, immigrants, and of course with those minorities/immigrants came Jews, Catholics and eventually blacks in the 1930s. The Republicans took on the wealthy, the "haves" and the enormous wads of money that came with them. For a brief blip that trajectory was somewhat interrupted by Teddy Roosevelt who made a lot of noise about actually reeling in those corporations -- he was never in the plan to be President, he succeeded to it when McKinley was assassinated --- and that rocked the Republican boat. For evidence that it rocked that boat look to 1912, when TR came to the party convention with a commanding lead of primary delegates, yet the party snubbed him and went with Taft, the establishment guy from Ohio, who was willing to toe the corporate line (which is why TR challenged him).

Roosevelt had to go form his own party, which he did and which sent Taft down to third place and handed the WH to Woodrow Wilson with something like 42% of the vote. But 8 years later the Republicans won back the WH with what was then the biggest landslide ever, with their one-percent guy, and the rest is history.

So "Big Switch", no not a "switch". More like a mutual evolution. It took a generation to evolve, but it did.

/end post 50 paste

That's when the parties in significant ways traded places as far as their values and their constutuencies.  The other thing you're (deliberately) conflating with it is the "Southern Strategy", when the VOTERS, rather than the parties, changed positions.  That would be beginning in the 1960s, specifically when LBJ pushed the CRA through and lamented "we (Democrats) have lost the South for a generation", when Strom Thurmond made the word flesh by doing the heretofore unthinkable and switching to the "Party of Lincoln".  He was eventually followed by a cast of thousands including Trent Lott (who "voted for him" in 1948), Jesse Helms, Sonny Perdue, Nathan Deal, John Connally, Fob James, Kay Ivey, Dave Treen, David Duke, Richard Shelby, Phil Gramm, Elizabeth Dole, That Cochran, Billy Tauzin, Buddy Roemer and of course their voters from what before Thurmond's break had been called the "Solid South".  They were of course following their voters, once Thurmond demonstrated that the Republican Party was going to be the natural home for their eternal conservatism.  That they had ever been Democrats was a fluke of circumstance born of the emotional revulsion for the "party of Lincoln", the figure who had defeated and humilated them.

With that floodgate opened and the "party of Lincoln" becoming thinkable came the Republican Southern Strategy, infamously voiced by Republican strategist Lee Atwater:

>>  You start out in 1954 by saying, "******, ******, ******." By 1968 you can't say "******"—that hurts you. Backfires. So you say stuff like forced busing, states' rights and all that stuff. You're getting so abstract now [that] you're talking about cutting taxes, and all these things you're talking about are totally economic things and a byproduct of them is [that] blacks get hurt worse than whites. <<​
--- and in fact that's exactly what Reagan did, tellingly kicking off his campaign in of all places Philadelphia Mississippi, site of one of the most notorious terror crimes of the civil rights era, talking about "states rights" --- the exact same phrase the Democrats had been using in the Civil War daze and were still using (George Wallace).

So that's both a constituency migration AND an ideological one.  The Democrats abandoned the racist vote, punctuating it with the 1964 CRA, and the Republicans took up the invitation.

So your "big switch" was never a 'switch" -- it was a gradual evolution, in two phases.




Ame®icano said:


> Republican party has been always champion of civil rights and party of emancipation, from its inception, thru civil war, passing 13th, 14th and 15th Amendments, and passage of 1964 CRA. Blacks were already largely Democrats before Johnson signed CRA, and have been for some time. In 60's Kennedy won nearly 70% of black vote, mostly due to FDR's "new deal".
> 
> You mentioned Dixicrats, name came from Southern Democrats (Dixie + crats), from which very small percentage became Republicans. I asked lefties here to name five racists that left Democratic party and switched to Republican. It doesn't matter how many times I asked, that list never get populated. Pretty much all racists, with few exceptions remained Democrats.



There were TWO (2) Dixiecrats, one being the aforementioned Strom Thurmond and the other his running mate, Fielding Wright, then-governor of Mississippi.  When they failed to upend the 1948 election they went back to their governorships, Wright then went back to his law practice, Thurmond decided to run for Senator and was kicked off the ballot by the state Democratic Party so he ran as a write-in, which he won, and that's how he got to the Senate.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 11, 2020)

Will they curse the 10 Native American tribes who owned slaves and fought for the confederacy?

Of course not.

Lets discuss that. It is negro patronizing month after all. 

Ohhhh wait!!! That would not fit the patronizing that is always designed to enslave the negro mind into thinking they are always the victim of white Christian capitalists. 

So....

Not only would the stupid hypocritical dickbags on the left not answer that, they will ignore it or giggle. Giggle uncomfortably, but giggle nonetheless. 

Why?

Cause they are all brainwashed losers.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 11, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Your post #50 was reply to post #33.

Post #33 is about "party switch" in late 20 century, You replied to it in post #50, completely unrelated to what was asked.

Unlike you, I addressed the post #33 in my reply post #53, and ignored yours because it has nothing to do with the post #33. 

****************

Put it this way... some random member writes post #10 "Trump is impeached for obstruction of Congress"

In post #11 you quote post #10 and reply something like "Hillary won by 3 million votes".

In post #12 I quote and reply to post #10 something like: "Trump is acquitted by Senate".

Some 200 posts later you complain how I ignored your post #11. What drugs are you on, please?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You tell me, because NONE of those posts are mine.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 11, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Don't think I don't notice you ignoring me and don't think for one second that I don't know why.

You pathetic hypocritical dirtbag loser.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 11, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



DING what's an example of a post that makes even less sense than the one it quotes for 600 Alex


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Nothing in your post, supports your insane claim that genocide and slavery are the same thing.


THus, you have utterly failed to support your insane idea that the 19th slave holding agrarian rebellious Confederacy is the same as the 20th century totalitarian industrial wars of conquest genocidal state National Socialists. 


THUS, your point that you dont' understand why two completely different situations have different outcomes, 


is revealed to be more about your intellectual limitations, rather than any real, sane expectation that they should.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Superbrother was arguing that they are the same thing.. He is delusional.



If you admit that they are not the same thing, then you are agreeing with me, and disagreeing with him.



Neither of us were claiming it was desirable, so, thanks for... stating the obvious I guess. Just in case some one reading this was very confused.


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




He just disagreed with your position. Did you not catch that? What is wrong with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The forced labor of Nazi Germany and our beloved Confederacy are the same


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Nazi Germany is not remembered for it's forced labor.


Vastly different situations had vastly different outcomes. No reasonable person is surprised by that.


Superbrother's position is utterly senseless.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Virginia should dump it’s Lee/Jackson holiday and just get on to honoring Adolph Hitler


----------



## Correll (Feb 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And you move to hide that fact that even you cannot defend Superbrothers absurd claim that genocide and slavery are the same thing.




Liberals such as yourselfs, are motivated by racism and bigotry, in your refusal to allow Southern Whites the Right to celebrate their heritage and culture.


You know this, which is why you are so dishonest.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Fool do you not realize what was being done to these folks.  They were beaten, raped, maimed, castrated, branded, etc., the atrocities that was done to slaves was in alot of ways no different than what was done to Jewish folks in the Holocaust.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with the topic of this thread

The topic is that Virginia wants to end a holiday honoring men who led Armies to ensure the continuation of slavery


----------



## initforme (Feb 12, 2020)

Slave owners sought to have work done while harming and hurting their workers.  Should we admire them?  Ummm I don't think so.  They wanted to take advantage of people they thought were less intelligent.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2020)

initforme said:


> Slave owners sought to have work done while harming and hurting their workers.  Should we admire them?  Ummm I don't think so.  They wanted to take advantage of people they thought were less intelligent.


They thought they were no better than animals

Why should they be admired


----------



## initforme (Feb 12, 2020)

Slave owners were beyond low lives.  I do not recognize them as having one iota of redeemable traits.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 12, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



EXACTLY.

Who in their right minds would want a holiday commemorating men who attacked the union, fought for the right own humans, and then lost the war.  You don't commemorate losers.  You don't commemorate traitors.  And you don't commemorate slavers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Some of the Virginia counties are considering joining West Virginia. I hope they'll pursue that option soon.


Oh great, an even bigger colony of fat people and meth addicts for the blue states to support.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2020)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I can't seem to recall a statue of Hirohito in Hawaii.  Or of Mussolini in Macedonia. Or Hitler in Holland.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sure, "no different".

That is why the Jewish minority is a vibrant and dynamic part of the German culture, just like Blacks here in America.


Your position is absurd.


Two completely different situations had completely different outcomes and you are pretending to not understand why, so that you can smear your enemies with a Godwin.


Because you are utterly unable to make the case for your position, with any honest argument.


Because your position is based on anti-white racism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




i'm not the one that brought it up. Superbrother did. So, why are you attacking me? I AGREE WITH YOU, that it has nothing to do with this thread.


Seriously RW. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Just America, for the last 5 generations. 


Obama sent a wreath to the Confederate Memorial at Arlington. He was right to do so.



Your confusion about why, is something wrong with you, not US.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hard to believe that different situations, would have different outcomes. Shocking really.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

All Confederate monuments need to be replaced with monuments to Gen Sherman


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There are still Jewish folks in Germany.


> Your position is absurd.
> 
> 
> Two completely different situations had completely different outcomes and you are pretending to not understand why, so that you can smear your enemies with a Godwin.
> ...



Anti-white racism, Smfh.  Both were evil and disgraceful, both received harsh unimaginable treatment.  Many were murdered, maimed, tortured, raped, etc.  I can't understand what you don't comprehend about the 2 situations being alike.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think you're starting to get it.  Yes, the Confederate/Lost Cause obsession_ is indeed _an outlier in the history of warfare, that's kind of the point here.

When a nation erupts into internal warfare it's called a "civil war".  Can you think of any other country that had such a war but then had a gaggle of revisionists running around rewriting history books to rebrand that war as "the war between the provinces" to polish up the reputation of the losing side?

And that's why lots of various municipalities and states (Virginia in this example) have been taking a long look instead of taking for granted and asking the question, "wait -- WHY are we doing this?"


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No.  It isn't me.

Here is a question:  why did so many of these confederate monuments spring up during times of increased racial tensions like the 50's and 60's??

Confederate Statues Were Built To Further A 'White Supremacist Future'


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The building blocks are really a few decades before that though, in the period of the late nineteenth-early twentieth century that was the absolute nadir of racial relations in this country, concurrent with the revisionism of the Lost Cause Cult and its army the UDC that erected hundreds of monuments.

The Context:

*1866 *- the year after the War ended --  Edward Pollard publishes _The Lost Cause: A New Southern History of the War of the Confederates_.[14]
>> Pollard promotes many of the aforementioned themes of the Lost Cause. In particular, he dismisses the role of slavery in starting the war and understates the cruelty of American slavery, even promoting it as a way of improving the lives of Africans:<< (Wiki) This is the origin of the term "Lost Cause"

*1867-1874*: More than two dozen vigilante groups such as the Knights of the White Camellia (Louisiana 1867-69)  the White Brotherhood (North Carolina 1868-70) and the White League (Louisiana 1874) form for the purpose of preserving the antebellum way of life, often using violence against freed slaves, Northern Reconstruction interlopers and local sympathizers.  These same elements also take over a street theater social club formed 1865 called the Ku Klux Klan and start committing violence under its banner.

*1874*: the aforementioned White League stages a municipal coup d'êtat in New Orleans overthrowing an elected biracial government in the "Battle of Liberty Place" -- a monument glorifying this white supremacist insurrection stood at the foot of Canal Street, the busiest spot in the city, for decades and was the first one to be permanently removed by the city in 2015

*1877*: with the end of federal Reconstruction the first local "Jim Crow" laws are passed, segregation becomes codified, separate public facilities were designated and striated segregation both official and unofficial began. especially but not exclusively in the South

*1884*:  Moses "Fleetwood" Walker plays his last game in Major League Baseball, and would be the last black player in MLB until Jackie Robinson "broke the color line" in 1947 (meaning broke the "gentlemen's agreement" that kept blacks out of baseball for 63 years)

*1890s to 1820s*:  The spate of racial lynchings, begun after the War's end, peaks with the Equal Justice Institute having documented some 4075 such incidents in the years 1877-1950 but peaking in these three decades.  These lynchings become social events for whites, sometimes _advertised in advance_, in one case even a special train designated for spectators, who then take home souvenirs of postcards depicting the event and even body parts of the victims

*1899*: the UDC begins to ramp up its construction of propaganda-transmitter statues and monuments, placing them not in cemeteries, museums or battlefields but at courthouses, public squares, anywhere maximum traffic will be achieved, in its effort to whitewash the Confederate history

*1905*: Thomas Dixon's novel "The Clansman: A Historical Romance of the Ku Klux Klan" is published, the second in a trilogy of books glorifying the Ku Klux Klan which had died out in 1872.  The book was adapted into a play and caused uproar in both the North and the South

*1906*: Race riots in Arkansas, Georgia and Mississippi begin a spate of racial terror riots that would peak thirteen years later

*1910*: the victory of black heavyweight fighter Jack Johnson over his white opponent spurs race riots by angry whites across the nation

*1913-1914*: new President Woodrow Wilson reneges on his campaign promises and segregates his administration, even ejecting a black civil rights leader who was a supporter.

*1915*: The D.W. Griffith film "Birth of a Nation" based on the Dixon 1905 novel sweeps across the nation creating mass controversy.  Like the novel, the film glorifies the memory of the old Ku Klux Klan, a group formed before Reconstruction in 1865 but taken over by the same vigilante elements that spurred the other vigilante groups (see 1867-1874). The film creates an even bigger uproar than the book for its rationalization of violence and for bringing up old national wounds.

*1915*: a failed Methodist minister named William Simmons rents a bus, takes followers up Stone Mountain Georgia outside Atlanta and founds the "Knights of the Ku Klux Klan", making the KKK of the notorious film into a real thing people could join, with membership fees of course going into his pocket

*1916*:  the "Great Migration" of six million African-Americans begins, bringing blacks seeking work and fleeing unbearable conditions in the South, populating northern cities such as Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Philadelphia, New York and many others, where both factories busy with Great War (WWI) activity and segregation await them

*1916*:  the UDC commissions Gutzon Borglum (who would later carve Mount Rushmore) to sculpt a bas-relief depiction on the side of Stone Mountain, site of the re-founding of the Klan

*1917*:  The UDC affixes a plaque on a building at 205 W. Madison Street in Pulaski Tennessee honoring the six founders of the original Ku Klux Klan. This plaque stood until 1989 when the building's new owner turned it backward as a symbol of the town "turning its back on the Klan". Nobody protested except Klan stragglers who had come to pay homage.

*1917*:  Race riots in East St. Louis, Chester and Philadelphia PA, Lexington Kentucky and Houston

*1919*: the "Red Summer" of race riots in 36 US cities

*1920*: Three black circus workers are lynched in Duluth Minnesota, as usual on the basis of a rumor about a white woman.  A young boy named Abraham Zimmerman, among the witnesses to the event, recounts it to his son years later, who integrates the story into his song "Desolation Row", writing under the name Bob Dylan

*1921*: Tulsa Race Riot killed and displaced hundreds, burned out an entire section of the city called "Black Wall Street" for its affluence and destroyed 1250 homes in violence against the black community including _bombing from the air_.

This is about the point where the UDC's funding gets depleted -- you can see where the activity tails off here:









As can be seen here, the propaganda transmitter movement peaks beginning in 1899 and extends twenty years before they started running short of funds.  There is then another spike in the 1960s mirroring the Civil Rights Era, but the main foundation is laid about a century ago. During and before this time they were also rewriting school history books, literally:

​


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.



Does it have a Lost Cause Cult?

Oops, sorry, that's what we call "relevant".

It's a supreme irony that the apologists for a Cult dedicated to rewriting history pretending it went down differently than it did, now want to defend that same Cult by pretending the whole issue is about something else.  Kind of rewriting the history of their own rewriting of history.

So go ahead and ban the US flag if you like, but don't do it for phony reasons.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 13, 2020)

Now you know why the worthless leftist traitors never learn from history. If it doesn't agree with their "one size fits all" philosophy, they tear it down.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




DUde. They were very nearly wiped out. The blacks were not. YOur claiming they are the same, is you being dishonest. 


YOur position is absurd. That you are holding to it, is just you demonstrating that you are completely dishonest.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.


Yes.....we no longer use the flag that represented a slave holding US

Our flag now has 50 stars


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What is an outlier is that we managed to so well and so quickly heal the wounds of the war. Civil Wars are common. People holding on to old grudges is common.


Healing and peace and becoming one united people again, in just a few years, that is uncommon.


And why it was not controversial for 5 generations.


THe people that are looking at it now, wanting to undo that healing, they are the bad guys.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




 

Your Oops Moment may be found in post 337.  In copious abundance.

"Not controversial" MY ASS.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




From your link.









So, the vast majority of them, were put up, around 1900, at a time when the children of the Confederate Soldiers would have been moving into leadership positions, with the control and budgets to honor their fathers.



Only a  lib would be confused by this.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.
> ...




You libs will have a hissy fit about the US flag, at some point.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




YOu have a point to make, make it in your own words. Your cut and pasted wall of text, is of no interest to me.


Until then, my point stands.




What is an outlier is that we managed to so well and so quickly heal the wounds of the war. Civil Wars are common. People holding on to old grudges is common.


Healing and peace and becoming one united people again, in just a few years, that is uncommon.


And why it was not controversial for 5 generations.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Apparently not, because those are the monuments put up primarily by the UDC, not by "children of Confederate Soldiers [sic]".  And those budgets came FROM the UDC, not from "leadership positions".

I see the whole point sailed over your hood.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1900 marked the resurgence of the second Klan


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

These haters are OK with the fact that the US had slavery for 89 years, but not OK with the fact that the Confederacy had slavery for 4 years. Define hypocrisy.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Indeed they will, once the uneducated fools find out that the US had slavery also.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That text is original, not "cut and paste", Jethro.  I do understand why you ignore it.  It's most inconvenient.  Especially as it destroys your inane hallucinations about "not controversial for 5 generations". 

Ask Moses Walker or Jackie Robinson if it was "not controversial".  Ask four thousand victims of lynching terrorism if it was "not controversial".  Ask the hundreds/thousands killed, injured, displaced and/or jailed in race riot attacks if it was "not controversial".  Ask William Monroe Trotter if it was "not controversial".  Ask Wynton Marsalis if it was "not controversial".  Ask any number of citizens forced to use separate public facilities, schools and housing if it was "not controversial".  Of course, having ignored the whole post you'll have no idea who those people are.  Ignorance is bliss, Happy the Clown.

In other words you're going to have to ask (shudder) _black people_.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> These haters are OK with the fact that the US had slavery for 89 years, but not OK with the fact that the Confederacy had slavery for 4 years. Define hypocrisy.





Hypocrisy is many things.  One thing it is is trying to deflect the topic on to unrelated shit in order to dance around it.

_Stupidity_, on the other hand, is doing the above and thinking no one will notice.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> These haters are OK with the fact that the US had slavery for 89 years, but not OK with the fact that the Confederacy had slavery for 4 years. Define hypocrisy.


The Confederacy was formed because they thought that 89 years was going to end

So they formed a nation that was 40 percent in slavery and passed a constitution ensuring slavery would last forever


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



1915.  It's in the timeline he cut out because he can't bear to read it.

The 1920s were their peak. They counted membership in the millions from Maine to California.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




The UDC? The United Daughters of the Confederacy?

Sure. 30 years out from the war, the children of those that fought, wanted to honor their parents. 

Makes complete sense. 


I plan to take my daughter to see the WWII memorial in April, to honor my Father, her Grandfather.


Makes complete sense to me. 


WHat part of this does not make sense to you?


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You failed to mention the NY City Draft Riots.  New York City draft riots - Wikipedia
Blame the South on that.


----------



## Correll (Feb 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




ANY period in history, and you would find some way of claiming it was "Racist".


JUst like those messages you used to get in your alphabet cereal. You remember. THe ones that told you to hurt people. Before they locked you up and stopped letting you have forks.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well Homer I guess it's the part where you want to act stupid by going  over a post that already _*explained *_all this shit.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 13, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


Confederate holidays are inherently unpatriotic.  They were rebels.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The New York Draft Riots were DURING, not after, the Civil War.  Moreover they were in the North.

That makes them not-a-part-of-the-Lost-Cause-Cult.  Because Linear Time, and geography.

Oh wait, are you still out here pretending we're talking about "Slavery"?  That's so cute.  In a not-at-all kind of way.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

The George Washington Monument will be the next target of the haters, because he was a slaveowner.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> The George Washington Monument will be the next target of the haters, because he was a slaveowner.



Do you actually not even read English?

WHAT in the wide world of friggety fuck does the GW Monument have to do with:

The UDC
The Cult of the Lost Cause
The Civil War
The Confederacy
This thread
WELL?


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > The George Washington Monument will be the next target of the haters, because he was a slaveowner.
> ...


Go ahead and count how many times slavery is mentioned in this very thread. And report back.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Go ahead and count how many times the word "the" is mentioned in this very thread. Then essplain to the class how this thread is about definite articles.

AND you didn't answer the question, again.  You must be a moron.

If you want to be actually productive, go ahead and count how many times the concept of Slavery is mentioned in the various Confederate states' bases for secession.  And report back on how the Civil War "wasn't about Slavery" and how the Lost Cause --- which you continue to dance around --- is real history.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> You must be a moron.


If you resort to name calling during a debate, you have lost the debate, and you look childish.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.



The USA also fought a war to end it.  What's your point?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Only a con would put that sort of spin on it and ignore the juxtaposition of racial events and confederate memorials.  Only a con would ignore confederate memorials going up in states that didn't even fight in the war.

They lost the war.  Do we have any monuments to the British from the Revolutionary war?  If we do it's not many.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Look...you can't just excise race from everything like it isn't a factor.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Should we also ban the USA flag? The USA had slavery for 89 years.
> ...


 The USA still had slavery all during the Civil War. And when the war was over, and all the Confederate held slaves were free...The US still had slavery. 
But the haters are ignorant of history.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Now tell us about the 13th Amendment abolishing slavery within months of the end of the Civil War

Then say the war wasn’t about slavery in


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The ratification of the 13th Amendment freed the last of the remaining slaves that were still held in the US states. Confederate slaves were already free.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



The USA had slavery.

The USA fought a war to end slavery.

The confederate traitors fought a war to keep slavery.

In 1865, slavery was officially abolished throughout the US.

That is some of the history you seem ignorant of in your quest to nobalize the Confederacy.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Due to the Emancipation Proclamation, not due to the Confederacy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 13, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Dude do you realize how many blacks died on the voyage to America, do you realize what was done to them once they were here.  Your position is absurd, stop trying to water down what was done and open your fucking eyes.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a moron.
> ...



As opposed to your infanile Peewee Herman game of "I'm too stupid"?

You've been told over and over and over that this discussion is about the effect of the Cult of the Lost Cause, and you keep trying desperately to derail it to "b-but slavery" and "b-but George Washington"  If you don't want to come off as a moron, then why are you posting like one?

And you STILL haven't answered what the fuck George Washington, or his monument, has to do with events that wouldn't even take place until decades after his death.  Everything you've posted here is just plain dishonest.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So according to you... The USA faught a war to end slavery. But the USA still had their own slavery.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 Your point is that slavery was OK for as long as the USA had it. But not OK for the 4 years the CSA had it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Don't you EVER tell me what my point was, Peewee.  Who the fuck died and made you the emperor of my brain, hm?

The actual point is one you're apparently INCAPABLE of handling since you're so desperately trying to change it.

AND THAT'S ON YOU.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Nice distortion of the facts dude.  Slavery was gone in most of the Union, it still existed in some of the border states that chose to stick with the Union.  It still existed in the Confederacy until the EP, which only affected the Confederate states.  Once the war was over - the new amendment freed all slaves.

Your point is kind of pointless when you look at historical context, or maybe it's grasping at straws trying to white wash the Confederacy?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


They were free by Executive Order only. 

The 13th amendment freed them once and for all


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Political reality of the war. Those slaves you talk about numbered in the thousands. The slaves if the Confederacy numbered in the millions. And they fought a war to keep them


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Not a single slave ever came here from Africa on a Confederate ship. It was US ships and European ships who brought slaves here.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Ok.  Moron might be applicable but maybe you are just yanking chains.

The mid Atlantic slave trade became illegal in 1808.  The Confederacy did not exist then.

It is also entirely irrelevant to the issue of slavery in the Confederacy.

So I think you are just winding us up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh that changes everything Scamp, those God fearing, kind hearted, Confederates took the slaves in and treated them like royalty.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

"“Who controls the past’, ran the Party slogan, ‘controls the future: who controls the present controls the past.”
    -George Orwell _1984_


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

See what happens when you erase history. Now days we have uneducated people who dont even know there was slavery in the North. And people who dont even know that the USA had slavery during the Civil War.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



He's desperately hiding behind his own strawman that the whole question is about "Slavery" instead of the Confederacy.  While sporting a Confederate Admiral in his avatar.

He's doing that because he doesn't have the cojones, or the intelligence, or both, to debate the Confederacy and the Lost Cause, so he's gonna go "LA LA LA" and pretend it was never there, and this entire thread isn't about a *Confederate *holiday.  So he brings up slaver ships, and George Washington, and no doubt the friggin' Magna Carta is on the back burner, all stuff that has zero to do with the Confederacy, and any time you challenge him on what the relevance is he runs away.

What a fraud.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> "“Who controls the past’, ran the Party slogan, ‘controls the future: who controls the present controls the past.”
> -George Orwell _1984_



Very much true and on the point.

That's why the UDC ran around erecting all these statues and monuments, for exactly that purpose --- to control the Past.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Well they did give them free medical, housing, and food. And the North was busy passing anti-black immigration laws to keep them the Hell out.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's absolutely fascinating.

What's it got to do in any way with this thread, or a Confederate holiday, or the Lost Cause Cult?  Or George Freaking Washington?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > "“Who controls the past’, ran the Party slogan, ‘controls the future: who controls the present controls the past.”
> ...


Looks like Virginia Democrsts are like the Taliban.
The man who helped blow up the Bamiyan Buddhas


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > "“Who controls the past’, ran the Party slogan, ‘controls the future: who controls the present controls the past.”
> ...


Robert E. Lee and Stonewall Jackson stood by their states rights.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



They HAD TO give them food, shelter and medical.  They were using their LABOR, Dumbass.

How in the FUCK are you going to continue to get labor out of a slave you don't feed??

FUCK outta here.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



The family dog was treated better than many of the slaves.



> And the North was busy passing anti-black immigration laws to keep them the Hell out.



I guess that is why they were escaping to the North.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yep.  And Lee specifically said not to run around putting up statues.  Way to 'honor' the guy huh.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

How dare the Confederacy use a perfectly legal enterprise backed by the US Supreme Court and a recent act of the US Congress to make billions of dollars. It's called capitalism and they were better at it than the Yankees.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Why didnt the Union free their slaves before they invaded the South?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lee said he could not "raise a sword against his native Virginia." Now Virginia communist party wants to eliminate him from history. Stalinist.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> How dare the Confederacy use a perfectly legal enterprise backed by the US Supreme Court and a recent act of the US Congress to make billions of dollars. It's called capitalism and they were better at it than the Yankees.


Northerners like that sonofabitch Stanton wanted to steal the South's wealth.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 13, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



They can never eliminate him from history and they don't have to have statues and monuments of the traitors either.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> See what happens when you erase history. Now days we have uneducated people who dont even know there was slavery in the North. And people who dont even know that the USA had slavery during the Civil War.



See what happens when you _distort _history.  Hell we have any number of wankers on this board who don't even know the Civil War was not fought between political parties, that the Confederacy never had political parties, or that the UDC and the Cult of the Lost Cause ran around rewriting history, literally and metaphorically, for decades, with statues, monuments, films, books, plays and all manner of public displays.  Then when the communities inflicted with said propaganda decide to take their public spaces back the Ignorami start whining about "erasing history", as if that's what statues are.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Why didnt the Union free their slaves before they invaded the South?



Why didn't you answer the question about what the fuck George Washington has to do with the Civil War?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Oh they do huh.

----------- Linkie?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Of course they can and they should not remove moments to a brave warrior.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt the Union free their slaves before they invaded the South?
> ...


He's the father of our country and the communitst party in Virginia has been going after his legacy as well. Motherfuckers wouldn't even be enjoying the freedoms of our nation if they hadn't been brought over here. They would be sitting in some African mud hole with flies on their faces. But, crybabies are crybabies.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


.
That's nice dear.  But the question was for the idiot who brought him up in a desperate attempt to change the subject.  And you didn't answer it anyway --- Washington was long dead and gone by the time the Civil War erupted.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt the Union free their slaves before they invaded the South?
> ...


You didnt answer my question. I answered yours you just can't accept it.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

If the haters get their way, and erase Confederate history, the next target of their hate will be any slave owner and then the US flag because they had slavery.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> If the haters get their way, and erase Confederate history, the next target of their hate will be any slave owner and then the US flag because they had slavery.



Ah so we've moved on from "I'm too stupid to follow" and now we're on to "Slippery Slope".

This oughta go just as well.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Its a simple question...Why didn't the US free their slaves before they invaded the South?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Its a simple question...Why didn't the US free their slaves before they invaded the South?



It is a simple question -- what in the wide world of blue fuck does George Washington and/or his monument, have to do with the Confederacy, the Lost Cause that tried to repaint it, Confederate monuments and/or holidays, or this thread, ALL of which happened long after his death?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2020)

The only question with this topic is does Virginia have the right to abandon its hateful Lee/Jackson holiday?

Of course they do


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 13, 2020)

The democrat Taliban.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Its a simple question...Why didn't the US free their slaves before they invaded the South?
> ...



Well see stupid, Washington had slaves; so it's just a short jump for you vile fucks to outlaw him.

Just think, if your IQ were to double to 8 you'd be able to figure these things out for yourself....


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 14, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



They should remove monuments of a traitor.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





And the monuments peaked ten years earlier. And you've done nothing to support your assumption that there was any connection between the two events.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Sure, glad to. Lend me your time machine and we can go back and talk to people that faced real injustice, real violence, backed up by the power of the state, and ask them, how much the memorials in the park were bothering them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Children honor their fathers. At least in healthy societies. That was my point, you post a link, claiming it showed a peak in the 50s and 60s., while instead your link showed the peak a good 40 or 50 years earlier.


I'm skimmed the post. I saw the standard assertions, but no explanation as to why you assume ideological motivation instead of personal and historical.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 14, 2020)

A week later and its only conservatives I see still twisting themselves into pretzels to rationalize worship of the Confederacy.....the same conservatives who if were in Germany, would be trying to rationalize the worship of the 3rd Reich -- but of course since Germany did a better job of doing away with such worship of evil -- these conservatives would be much too cowardly to spew their bullshit there...

The only reason they so proudly do it here is because they are more embolden to.....and I will continue to slap the shit out of them with facts every time


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Events that happened decades apart, done by completely different people in completely different places, 

are not "juxtaposed".


You are inventing connections, to justify your modern day bigotry aimed at Southern Whites.


Every other culture and group is allowed to celebrate their culture and history and heritage, despite any flaws in it, every group except whites, specifically here, southern whites.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm not.

* AMERICA*, "excised" race and treason from the Civil War, and in doing so, healed the wounds and reunited the nation. 


The memorials about about the soldiers that fought, and their sacrifices. That is the way the South AND AMERICA AS A WHOLE, has been celebrating the Confederacy for 5 generations.


Did you know that Obama sent a wreath to the Confederate Memorial at Arlington?


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Yes, I do. And I realize that today the black population in America and the black culture is thriving and dynamic and growing. 


YOu are the one arguing that the Jewish population and culture in Germany is "the same", because genocide and slavery  are "the same".



You have talked yourself into a corner. That you cannot admit that, is just you showing that you are an insanely partisan and dishonest hack.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You seem to be as confused about the difference between an analogy and "saying two things are the same" as you are about the effect of all those needless carriage returns.  Analogy is not the same thing as "the same thing"


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You do have a fair point here -- 'treason' is not a good argument against Confederate memorials, since that status was long ago dismissed.

"Historical revisionism" however, still is.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...




It is unlikely that anyone is afraid to debate any issue with you folks.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That guy shot his whole wad here trying to morph the thread into something else.  Also clammed up when I demanded he explain his George Washington ploy.

I'd say that qualifies as 'afraid to debate' yup.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> A week later and its only conservatives I see still twisting themselves into pretzels to rationalize worship of the Confederacy.....the same conservatives who if were in Germany, would be trying to rationalize the worship of the 3rd Reich -- but of course since Germany did a better job of doing away with such worship of evil -- these conservatives would be much too cowardly to spew their bullshit there...
> 
> The only reason they so proudly do it here is because they are more embolden to.....and I will continue to slap the shit out of them with facts every time





1. You claim you will slap us with facts. Yet there are no facts in your post. You are full of shit. 

2. America as a whole, has been fine with these memorials and holidays for 5 generations. You are just trying to reopen old wounds out of your racism.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > A week later and its only conservatives I see still twisting themselves into pretzels to rationalize worship of the Confederacy.....the same conservatives who if were in Germany, would be trying to rationalize the worship of the 3rd Reich -- but of course since Germany did a better job of doing away with such worship of evil -- these conservatives would be much too cowardly to spew their bullshit there...
> ...



There you go with "has been fine with" in blind ignorance of what this greater thrust has wrought --- segregation, race riots, extreme prejudice, lynchings, Jim Crow, the Klan, the White League...

​The irony here --- one of them --- is that taking Robert E. Lee down from his perch was actually honoring his wishes after decades of that wish being perverted by self-serving revisionists.  Lee never wanted this shit going on, and finally he's getting his wish.

Got a problem with that?


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, i'm not. You lefties are.


poST 265, Superbadbuther. Bolding added. 




"Pay attention simpleton, the atrocities that they inflicted on other human beings* were the same*. The atrocities that Southerners inflicted on slaves* was no different *than the atrocities the Nazis inflicted on the Jewish people."


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Did the southern soldiers not fight and sacrifice bravely in the service of their States?


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Could mean anything. Maybe he doesn't want to derail the thread.


BUt the way you lefties have been. It is unlikely anyone is scared of debating you. 


Seriously. With all due respect.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





America has been fine with it. I grew up as a child in the 70s, and learned about the way the South celebrates it's history, and was taught it was harmless regional pride.


When the DUkes of Hazzard hit the airwaves, the nation as a whole had no problem with a hit show portraying a couple of "good ole boys" driving around in the Gen Lee.


It only became a pretend issue, recently, as you libs grew more and more angry that you were not always getting your way.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Did the southern soldiers not fight and sacrifice bravely in the service of their States?



Absolutley. What's more honorable, invading your neighbor because a Tyrant says to, or defending your homeland from an invasion sent by a Tyrant?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If you want to celebrate a heritage of slave owning,  of starting and losing a war over the perceived right to own human beings, a war that ended a century and a half ago...that is your choice.  But dont be surprised when there is push back, particularly from those who's ancestors were bought, sold, and brutalized by the ancestors of those commemorating this.

IMO there are better cultural things the South can honor.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


This has been explained to you, but you are so blinded by your prejudice that you cant see it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





1. Your spin on how other people celebrate their heritage is irrelevant. Every other culture and group is told the celebrate their culture and heritage and we almost universally, are instructed to respect that. 

2. THe premise of Multiculturalism is that multiple cultures can live in peace and harmony, if we all tolerate each other and respect our cultural differences. There is no place in that for "push back" based on past wrongs.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



In other words you're _confirming _the whole Cult  of the Lost Cause and its rewritten history.
We already documented that but thanks.  We agree on that.  




Correll said:


> When the DUkes of Hazzard hit the airwaves, the nation as a whole had no problem with a hit show portraying a couple of "good ole boys" driving around in the Gen Lee.
> 
> It only became a pretend issue, recently, as you libs grew more and more angry that you were not always getting your way.



Actually it's the communities themselves, taking back their own land.  It's the government of South Carolina turning its back on the Confederate flag, not sure there were any "libs" there that day.  It's Charlottesville taking down a monument in their public space and New Orleans taking their space back, etc etc etc.  "Libs" ain't got nuttin' to do with that NOR is it a "pretend issue" just because you'd prefer to 'pretend' an issue that's been simmering for decades, wasn't even there because it didn't affect Numero Uno.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Do you feel the same about the USA because of their longer slavery history? Or do you have double standards?


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






1. Nothing I have said, in any fashion, is "Lost Cause". So, I'm not sure why you claimed that.

2. Communities led by dems and liberals. Your denial of this obvious fact is not sane.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Libs do feel that way about America, but they generally hide it, to avoid letting normal American realize how anti-American modern liberalism is.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



uh HUH.

By the way I've been meaning to ask --- can you direct us to the statue of General Sherman in Georgia?  Or Grant in South Carolina?

On the other hand, in the world of things that actually do exist, there's this.......

>> When the International Lincoln Center for American Studies at Louisiana State University holds its annual Abraham Lincoln lecture series each fall, it's pretty much a given that the Sons of Confederate Veterans will show up to hand out fliers proclaiming "Lincoln: Wanted Dead or Alive."

That's why center director Bill Pederson was not surprised to read about a recent controversy in Richmond, Va., over a proposal to erect a life-sized statue of Lincoln and his son, Tad, at a National Park Service site there.

The statue - which apparently would be the first statue of Lincoln to be erected in the deep South, has been met with a flurry of mainly negative comments and letters to local newspapers. Writers tend to use words like "appalled" and "slap in the face" and refer to Lincoln as a "liar" and "murderer."

...  Anti-Lincoln sentiment appears to be a relatively recent phenomenon in the South. Pederson said he thinks it dates to the middle of the 20th century, *corresponding to the rise of the civil rights movement*. Pederson said he has talked with older Louisianans who say they don't remember anti-Lincoln attitudes being common when they were young.

He also has researched local newspapers from 1909, when the Lincoln penny was first issued, and found no indication of anybody protesting that.  <<​See that?  The point of reference 1909?  Six years before Birth of a Nation and the rekindled Klan, ten years before the Red Summer, and the very point where the UDC and its fellow travellers were feverishly erecting monuments and rewriting history books?  Same era as segregation and Jim Crow? Then see the reference to the 1960s and the Civil Rights Movement that reacted to all of that?

SEE the big picture.  I kind of spelled out that big picture for you yesterday and you dismissed the whole thing.  Because you're afraid of it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And there the little troll goes YET AGAIN trying desperately to morph this thread into one about "Slavery" rather than one about historical revisioinism.  Because he can't handle it.

Dishonest HACK.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

We must ignore USA slavery, and focus our hate on Confederate slavery only.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





 I love the way that even the article itself had to qualify it's race mongering.


"Pederson said he thinks it dates to the middle of the 20th century,"


He thinks that? Really? And for evidence there is the lack of resistance to the Lincoln penny, nearly 40 years earlier?


Maybe he missed it. Maybe, the anti-lincoln people of that time, were not the kind to complain in letters to the editor. Maybe the anti-lincoln feeling came later for some completely unrelated reason.


lol!!


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> ...
> 
> >> When the International Lincoln Center for American Studies at Louisiana State University holds its annual Abraham Lincoln lecture series each fall, it's pretty much a given that the Sons of Confederate Veterans will show up to hand out fliers proclaiming "Lincoln: Wanted Dead or Alive."
> 
> ...



On the other hand... The Confederacy was 155 years ago, and now haters want to erase such history.

Lincoln was a Tyrant who trashed the Constitution more times than any other US President. Lincoln should have been hanged for his trashing the Constitution, and war crimes against the South. Instead he was shot.

Sic Semper Tyrannis.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> By the way I've been meaning to ask --- can you direct us to the statue of General Sherman in Georgia?



Well there is this...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > On the other hand, in the world of things that actually do exist, there's this.......
> ...



Izzat right.

----------------------- Linkie?

Or are you referring to the 'haters' who tried to erase such history with all these propaganda transmitters?  Because we've already documented that one.




Scamp said:


> Lincoln was a Tyrant who trashed the Constitution more times than any other US President. Lincoln should have been hanged for his trashing the Constitution, and war crimes against the South. Instead he was shot.
> 
> Sic Semper Tyrannis.



Yes, we know you used to parade around behind the mask of John Wilkes Booth, an assassin.  Irrelevant to the Lost Cause Cutl, isn't it.

We'll take that linkie now, Boothby.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Maybe so.  I don't necessarily agree with that theory, but then I wasn't alive around then either.  It's a theory.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Scamp said:


> We must ignore USA slavery, and focus our hate on Confederate slavery only.



Actually what we "must" do is deal with the topic and quite trying to derail it, Spunkles.


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Thank you for having the honesty to admit that.


So, my position remains the same. For 5 generations, America as a whole has embraced the Southern celebration of it's history and heritage. This was true until fairly recently.










It was seen as a harmless expression of regional pride, because that is what it has been, since the immediate aftermath of the War.


You libs, with your move to marginalize Southern Whites, are being very divisive and tearing this nation apart.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They don’t honor Nazis in Germany
They moved on


----------



## Correll (Feb 14, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Completely different situations, are treated completely differently? What a shock.


My point was about Pogo's claim that the memorials were put up to somehow support White Supremacy instead of the normal reasons communities put up memorials. 


You hit the reply button, but completely failed to address the discussion that you were joining, by doing so.


Sort of...troll like.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Can you recall Mao ornament on White House's Christmas tree?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 14, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


You do know that Confederates were the bad guys?
Do you think Lincoln was a confederate?


----------



## Scamp (Feb 14, 2020)

deanrd said:


> You do know that Confederates were the bad guys?


How so?  What did they do that was unconstitutional or illegal?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 14, 2020)

Scamp said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > You do know that Confederates were the bad guys?
> ...


They were traitors. They tried to destroy the United States. Today we call them Republicans.
In fact, even Republicans call themselves Confederates.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



--- _Which they were_, and not by the communities but by (primarily) the UDC who were on a massive propaganda campaign, a larger part of which involved screening and rewriting American history books in the South, as noted earlier.  These communities neither erected these monuments nor did they ask for them; they were DONATED by the UDC after THEY commissioned and purchased them.  

In one instance that readily comes to mind, "Silent Sam" in this state, where in the 1913 dedication (note again the consistent date) not only was the UDC origin fully acknowledged but the Confederate veteran selected to give the speech noted:

>> The present generation, I am persuaded, scarcely takes note of what the Confederate soldier meant to the welfare of the Anglo Saxon race during the four years immediately succeeding the war, when the facts are, that their courage and steadfastness saved the very life of the Anglo Saxon race in the South – When “the bottom rail was on top” all over the Southern states, and to-day, as a consequence the purest strain of the Anglo Saxon is to be found in the 13 Southern States – Praise God.

            I trust I may be pardoned for one allusion, howbeit it is rather personal. One hundred yards from where we stand, less than ninety days perhaps after my return from Appomattox, I horse-whipped a negro wench until her skirts hung in shreds, because upon the streets of this quiet village she had publicly insulted and maligned a Southern lady, and then rushed for protection to these University buildings where was stationed a garrison of 100 Federal soldiers. I performed the pleasing duty in the immediate presence of the entire garrison, and for thirty nights afterwards slept with a double-barrel shot gun under my head. << -- *Source: *Julian S. Carr, “Unveiling of Confederate Monument at University. June 2, 1913” in the Julian Shakespeare Carr Papers #141, Southern Historical Collection, The Wilson Library, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. (viewable here)
​A bio of this Julian Carr proves most informative:

>> *Julian Shakespeare Carr* (October 12, 1845 – April 29, 1924) was a North Carolina industrialist, philanthropist, *white supremacist, and Ku Klux Klan supporter (and when young, a pro-slavery advocate)*. ...

 His studies were interrupted in 1864 by service as a private in the Confederacy, serving with the Third North Carolina Cavalry. Later in life, he was known as "General Carr," the unofficial rank having been bestowed by the state veterans' association due to his long service in veterans' affairs and generosity toward widows and their children. *Carr also supported **white supremacy** and the **Ku Klux Klan**, spoke favorably of the murder of African Americans that occurred during the **Wilmington Massacre of 1898**, which he called a "grand and glorious event", and celebrated lynchings.  *--- Wiki​

Just like the written records of the bases of secession of the various Confederate states that specifically refer to the continuation of Slavery as their reasoning, this rhetoric leaves little doubt as to what the intention was.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh, you mean number four on the list of Dopiest Butthurt Over the Scary-Black-Man-In-the-White-House Whines?

Know what I don't remember?  That time Mao led an armed insurrection against the United States.

Must say, I was disappointed in that list as it doesn't mention "waaah, does O'bama know who Snooki is or not" or "waaah, O'bama's not wearing a flag pin",  let alone the Fox Noise "White House Hip Hop Barbecue" scary-black-man story.  Of course it is Fox Noise, home of the "Hillary Southern Accent" charade, so that sort of shit is to be expected on a daily basis, especially when there are scary black people to exploit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 14, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Okay, so remove all monuments to Obama.

Then what?


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 14, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


It's an attack on our history that must be preserved for future generations warts and all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Here we are in a civil war again. What was that about those who fail to learn from history?

The Antebellum South was a horrible society. Feudalism where a tiny monied elite had absolute control of state governments and preyed on the populace at large. Georgia with the small holder act that allowed large plantations to literally steal land from small farmers. Poor whites fared worse than black slaves. I have nothing good to say about the south. BUT erasing history is what the Taliban and other tyrants do.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Now you're mind reader. Or have I touched your soft spot. 

No I don't mean THAT. 

I stated that you lefties have no problem with communists killing millions, it doesn't bother you at all, you defend them, even praise them, their monuments are not bothering you, why would they, since they're your monuments after all. You want communism here, because that is what you are. Yo accept no individualism,you have herd mentality, you're collectivist, you praised Kenyan for all that and you can't stand anyone who threaten to take it away, or even challenge it.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 14, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Monuments to Obama? Where are they? I haven’t seen any.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That's a very amusing glue-fume inspired rant, but it doesn't address any point at all.  Nor is it in any way relevant to this thread in the foggiest wisp of a hint of a shadow of a way.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 14, 2020)

Unpatriotic Dems In Virginia Erases Confederate Holiday

This title is just so bizarre to me. Don’t Republicans here on the USMB understand that the Confederates were traitors which means they were unpatriotic?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And your link is relevant to the thread? How?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 14, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



 Beats the fuck outta me.  You asked about a Mao ornament that some community group put on a Xmas tree and it was about that.  Dafuck did a Xmas tree ornament have to do with the thread?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 14, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Unpatriotic Dems In Virginia Erases Confederate Holiday
> 
> This title is just so bizarre to me. Don’t Republicans here on the USMB understand that the Confederates were traitors which means they were unpatriotic?



Yes, Confederate Democrats were traitors. However, back in 1872 Congress passed the Amnesty Act, which reversed most of the penalties imposed on former Confederates, and pardoned most of Confederate troops, all in order to stabilize the country.

And now, you lefties are trying to destroy history of the South, which is your history, because it doesn't really portray Democrat party that is pretending to be today.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 14, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Mention of Mao ornament is as relevant as statue of Mussolini in Macedonia which you mentioned in the post I replied to.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Why would we need to do that, Pres Obama didn't take up arms against the United States.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



No, it's not honoring men who DON'T DESERVE to be honored.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Poor whites fared worse than black slaves, Smfh.  That has to be one of the stupidest statements ever made on this message board.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hundreds of memorials over generations of time, spread over populations in the tens of millions?


You finding a few racists quotes does not prove anything.


And why do you keep using the abbreviation, UDC, instead of saying who they actually were? The United Daughters of the Confederacy.



For over 5 generations, America as a whole has accepted the South's celebration of it's heritage and culture as part of the larger American culture and heritage. 


That you libs have decided at this late date, that suddenly Southern Whites are not allowed to be proud of their heritage and culture, is you being divisive.


Why do you want to tear this nation apart?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Most folks who disagreed with these racist traitors being honored didn't have a voice until now.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





1. Who did not have a voice, in the...1980s, for example? Perhaps they d"id not have a voice" because they knew that no one else cared and so they, all 5 of them, just accepted that society had moved on from past division and were living happily ever after and that was something they could not stop.


2. And their being pissed off, does not mean they have a right to stop some other group from celebrating their culture and heritage. The basis of Multiculturalism, is that all cultures are equal and deserve respect and tolerance. We cannot have the Multicultural Utopia of every culture living in harmony and happiness, if we do not do that. Are you arguing against Multiculturalism and Diversity?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You want to remove monuments to a traitor. The fuckwad faggot who gave Iran pallets of cash to fund terrorism and nuclear weapons to be used against America is the biggest traitor in history.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



"Mao ornament" does not follow the alliteration of "Mussolini in Macedonia".  That's number one.

Number two, the big one, is that Mussolini was an invader in Macedonia while Mao was not an invader on a Christmas tree.  The point obviously being, Macedonia (and Holland, and Hawaii) didn't allow statues of an enemy to be put up on its own land, unlike the way hundreds of UDC sites did.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 15, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Unpatriotic Dems In Virginia Erases Confederate Holiday
> ...


Back then the Democrats were the southern conservatives and the Republicans were the northern liberals. Today it’s the Democrats who are the southern conservatives. And we know what that means.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



You are an ignorant and uneducated bigot, which is why you're a Marxist democrat.

Black slaves were fed, lodged, and had basic medical care.

Poor white starved to death and died of exposure on a fairly regular basis. Because you are a racist, you seek to erase reality and replace it with your hatred.

{
As poor white Isaac Grimes remembered about the late-1850s, employment opportunities were “awful scarce. Couldn’t hardly get work [and] wages [were] so low – I have worked that time for $5.00 a month and board. Worked with oxens, all _ could get for work.” Another laborer from Georgia complained that “the slaveholders could get the slave for almost nothing and the poor young men like myself, could not get a job.”2

Indeed, poor white southerners not only possessed class consciousness, but as the antebellum period wore on, they became overtly resentful of slaveholders. With their labor rendered almost unnecessary, some poor whites chose to drop out of society altogether, living off the land and often running afoul of the law. Others struggled to make ends meet with occasional odd jobs. Yet the prevalence of slave hiring in the 1840s and 50s further exacerbated class tensions, just as an influx of impoverished white immigrants into southern cities intensified racial tensions.}

Poor Whites and the Labor Crisis in the Slave South – LAWCHA_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You are FAR more racist than Robert E. Lee, who never owned a slave in his life, was. Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson said "Slavery is an abomination in the eyes of almighty God."

Because you are stupid, a racist, and an ignorant bigot, you seek to erase history - not just through the DNC Taliban destroying artwork, but also the facts of history.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Lying as always deantard?

From the days of Andrew Jackson who founded the shameful democrats unto today, democrats have promoted a centralized and powerful government, have been racist, first against the Indians, then against blacks, now against whites, and have infringed the liberty of others.

democrats are as stupid as the retarded twin when confronted by his mother: "Billy, you raped your sister last year" to which Billy says "Nuhn Uhn, I was Bobby then and Bobby was Billy so I'm innocent and Bobby is guilty."

You're a fucking retard, a liar, and a scumbag; which are your virtues...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



And in the conspicuouis case of Robert E. Lee, a man who DIDN'T WANT to be honored. 

It sails over the hoods of the statue-fetishists that it's the _removal _of Lee statues that at least observes his wishes, and the erection of them that he _opposed_.  Which in turn reveals that the agenda of the statue-fetishists is _*entirely *_self-serving.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How come you _*cut out the content*_, if it's so unimportant?

Oooooops.

I put it back above.  In fact, just for you I made it bigger so everybody can see exactly what it was you cut out to avoid.



Correll said:


> And why do you keep using the abbreviation, UDC, instead of saying who they actually were? The United Daughters of the Confederacy.



Which takes fewer keystrokes? Think about it.




Correll said:


> For over 5 generations, America as a whole has accepted the South's celebration of it's [sic] heritage and culture as part of the larger American culture and heritage.



Except for black people who, what, don't count?




Correll said:


> That you libs have decided at this late date, that suddenly Southern Whites are not allowed to be proud of their heritage and culture, is you being divisive.
> 
> Why do you want to tear this nation apart?





Maybe you should ask the indolent planter class of 1861 who did that, railroading their own region into a war they didn't want.  THAT's what you want to glorify?

I'm plenty proud of my culture, thanks.  I come from a long line of Southerners.  But I also know my history.  It would be dishonest to sweep it under the rug.  And even more dishonest to portray it as a lie.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2020)

Too many leftist DC infiltrators in northern VA. Time to shove these traitors back into Maryland.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




He was worried that the celebration of Confederate Soldiers would lead to division and revanchism. He did not foresee that America as a whole would be able to accept and embrace the South, as an equal with it's own regional pride and celebration of it's heritage.


Your desire to smear people who support memorials to their past soldiers as "statue fetishists" is just you being an asshole.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Too many leftist DC infiltrators in northern VA. Time to shove these traitors back into Maryland.



Yyyyyyeah, you're in Missouri.  You worry about how your city got moved to Kansas by presidential Sharpie and let Virginia be Virginia.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Too many leftist DC infiltrators in northern VA. Time to shove these traitors back into Maryland.
> ...


Half of my city IS in Kansas - idiot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





1. Because, as I pointed out, it is unimportant. I didn't want your wall of cut and paste to bury my responses to your points. My point stands. Considering the scale of the time period and geographical place we are talking about, finding a few racist quotes, proves nothing. If for every racist post you find, I find two of people talking about the honor and fighting spirit of the soldiers in question, will you admit means nothing?



2. But your point is that it was "not the children" of the Confederates that raised the statues, but the UDC, or the United Daughters of the Confederacy. MMMM, interesting.


3. Black people are part of America as a whole. America as a whole, has for over 5 generations been fine with the way the wounds of the Civil War were healed and that the South's regional prides is seen as a fine and healthy part of the larger Nation Pride and Patriotism.


4. The date is not 1861, but 2020. Today, it is you lefties that are being divisive. I ask again, why are you tearing this nation apart?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



And he was right about that.  Ask a black person.  Ask four thousand lynching victims or ballplayers confined to the Negro Leagues or those forced to the back of the bus and the colored waiting room.  Ask those harassed by the Ku Klux Klan.  Ask Wynton Marsalis.

I'll admit here I had to look up "revanchism" (spell check doesn't know it) but yes it applies to the UDC running around 'marking their territory' in untold numbers of communities who didn't ask for their droppings, so thanks for that.



Correll said:


> He did not foresee that America as a whole would be able to accept and embrace the South, as an equal with it's own regional pride and celebration of it's heritage.



And he was right about that too.  You're the one wailing and screaming about a statue that he didn't want put there finally being taken down, so it's you spitting in his face about that.



Correll said:


> Your desire to smear people who support memorials to their past soldiers as "statue fetishists" is just you being an asshole.



OK, point taken.  Not all of them are statues.  Let's go with "memorial fetishists" as more broad.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Even I know from over a thousand miles away that that's a different city.

If I live in Columbus Georgia can I go vote in the mayor election in Columbus Ohio?


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





 America has and still does accept Southern Pride as a healthy part of the Greater American culture adn heritage. Your denial of the last 150 years of American history is delusional.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're too stupid to be voting anywhere.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your posts are ALREADY inflated with this orgy of endless self-infatuated carriage returns, so no amount of content is going to compete with that.  No, you cut that part out because you don't want to deal with its reality.  However, that reality is exactly why it was there in the first place.  Just like the reality of these propaganda transmitters we speak of.  You'd like to edit out the history of how they got there and why they were put where they were.  Whelp, I'm here to prevent that sort of obfuscation.

Oh and as for the "honor and spirit" bit, the same speech I already linked in fact goes into quite a spiel on that, as do they all.  It's the veneer they hide behind so they can get away with the real agenda --- "whipping a Negro wench until her skirt was in shreds".




Correll said:


> 2. But your point is that it was "not the children" of the Confederates that raised the statues, but the UDC, or the United Daughters of the Confederacy. MMMM, interesting.



Yeah I thought so.  History always is, especially when you ferret out the root causes of events.  It was equally interesting to find out they spent even more energy literally rewriting the history books.



Correll said:


> 3. Black people are part of America as a whole. America as a whole, has for over 5 generations been fine with the way the wounds of the Civil War were healed and that the South's regional prides is seen as a fine and healthy part of the larger Nation Pride and Patriotism.



"Patriotism" of course meaning memorializing those who agitated for human trafficking that is, just for a start, illegal.  Can't think of any reason the objects of that human trafficking who suffered so unspeakably for so long, literally millions of them having had to migrate elsewhere to escape intolerable conditions, usually to new conditions not much better, wouldn't be just all warm and  fuzzy and hunky dory about that, can you?



Correll said:


> 4. The date is not 1861, but 2020. Today, it is you lefties that are being divisive. I ask again, why are you tearing this nation apart?



The date refers to "tearing this nation apart".  Again ---------- _history_.  You can't make it up, and you can't rewrite it.  And when you try to, it's gonna be called out.

And that's why we're here, isn't it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Think of that when you're trying to figure out why you can't go to a polling place in Missouri and vote for the mayor of Kansas City Kansas.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah I would know NOTHING about Southern history from my home in North Carolina and my roots in Mississippi and South Carolina.  Wouldn't have a clue.

Where are you again?


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Sorry, I couldn't make much out of that, so I'll address what I can.


1. America has and still does accept Southern Pride as part of the larger American Culture and Heritage. Saying "blacks" does not change that.


2. No, TODAY, it is YOU being divisive. Yes, long ago, it was the Planters, but today it is you.  So, why are YOU, tearing the nation apart.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Norther rust belt city, and yes, I obviously know more than you.


Do you recognize where that photo is from?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, I've had to drive through there a few times.  It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





So, how do you deny my point about the nation as a whole, accepting the South's celebration of their confederate past?


And why?


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


WTF does that have to do with anything.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



You tell me -- you're the one who just tried to tell us KCK and KCMO are the same thing.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We did that.  Yesterday.


----------



## SmokeALib (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They are. It's all one big metro area. It's called Kansas City.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> These haters are OK with the fact that the US had slavery for 89 years,


What, dummy? Who is okay with that?


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No, I caught that you denied it, but I was unable to understand what you based your claim on, AND that question is even more pointed, now that you have admitted to knowing about the Blue and Gray Reunion(s).



So, how do you deny my point about the nation as a whole, accepting the South's celebration of their confederate past?


And why?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again, I laid all that out (the question of the nation "accepting" the Lost Cause revisionism) back in post 337.  You dismissed it.  I referred back to it again, you dismissed it again.  Then I re-copied the whole thing and you dismissed it a third time.

What's the point going on with this game?

I do know about the Blue and Grey Reunion thingy but I was referring to the place, since you asked "where that picture is from".  Gettysburg is a small town, it should be a quick trip through but can be a pain in the ass to drive through due to tourist traffic.  I can't for the life of me figure out why anyone goes to a battle that is known to have ended a century and a half ago.  What do they expect to see?  Ghosts?  That shit should be buried and forgotten.  Or paved over for a mall, whatever.  Glorifying war has never worked in any constructive way.  That a battle took place on some spot ought to be an obscure arcane bit of trivia.  Maybe a single marker and that's it, not an exploitation industry.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2020)

*Filthy Democrats always act like the Taliban when they get power.*

*Shame on the Moon Bats in Virginia for electing the butt pirates. *


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I didn't dismiss it. I pointed out that it was a series of events that you could not just assume were related in some fashion. 


Meanwhile I have the historical record of a national policy of reconciliation, that we see enacted in the history books and played out if the healing of the wounds of the war and generations of unity and respect for each others cultures and heritage, under the larger shared American culture.


THat photos is from a massive joint Union/Confederate Army reunion, where the soldiers of the South, that you people want to treat as though they were still hated traitors, were treated as fellow Americans united by their history of service,

BY THE VERY PEOPLE THAT FOUGHT THEM.


SO, I repeat my question. How do you deny that America has accepted this as a whole, for the last 5 generations?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Once again --- you're trying to counter arguments that I did not make.

It's not, and never has been, my position that Confederates were "hated traitors" or that the South is "hated" or whatever.  Hell, that's my own family and current residence you're talking about.

RATHER, my position is that _*the UDC and Lost Cause Cult* is a dishonest historical revision_ and needs to be called out AS a dishonest historical revision.  That's what I've been laying down all along.

That litany of misery I spelled out in 337 is a result and co-conspirator NOT of "Confederates" or of "Southerners" but of that very revisionism noted directly above.  It's intentionally deceitful propaganda and it needs to go yesterday.  Unfortunately yesterday has passed, so we act today.  And by "we" I mean the various communities that had that propaganda laid on them that they never asked for.

The UDC specifically, it's worth noting, derived from the old money class, in other words the same 'indolent plantter class' that incited the War in the first place.  That's got a lot to do with why they tried to whitewash it.  I see the "War between the States" as very much a "war _*within *_the states" (of the Confederacy) and I've continued to point that out as well, that is, a _*class *_war.  An age-old story of the Haves sending the Have Nots to do their dirty work.  That's a story that needs to be told as well, and it's clouded and obscured every time the LCC foments this hallucination history that spits on the legacy of those who _resisted _the Confederacy.  From inside it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






The vast majority of people that support the historical statues and/or fly the Confederate flag as a symbol of regional pride, are not supporters of the Lost Cause movement, but simply southerns who are proud of their culture and heritage. 


I've made that point before. I thought we were past that. You are conflating vastly different groups.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Dumb ass Pres Obama gave Iran back THEIR money that the United States had promised to give back.  Stop coming on here spewing that right wing propaganda put out by idiots like Hannity and Limpbaugh.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Except I'm not conflating them.  YOU are.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yes SLAVES were treated so well, as if, they were living at Mara La Go.  Slaves were maimed, beaten, raped, starved, families were torn apart and I could go on.  You are an ignorant racist spewing right wing propaganda.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Lee took up arms against the United States of America you ignorant fool.  Stop reading His-Story and learn some real damn history for a change.  

Lee personally owned slaves that he inherited upon the death of his mother, Ann Lee, in 1829. (His son, Robert E. Lee Jr., gave the number as three or four families.) Following the death of his father-in-law, George Washington Parke Custis, in 1857, Lee assumed command...

*Myths & Misunderstandings | Lee as a slaveholder ...*
acwm.org/blog/myths-misunderstandings-lee-slaveholder


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Lee got rid of the slaves and lost the war. YOu are still in full traitor and racist mode, so, uncensored's point could still be pretty much on.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Oh good.  Pothead is here.  The Minister of Mendacity.  I figured it out from all the posts written to invisible Ignorami.

Guess what Pothead, speaking of liars, you're wrong on this too. Andrew Jackson didn't found the Democratic Party. He was in fact the last elected POTUS to attain the WH without a party.  The founder of the DP, that would be one Martin van Buren.

I see you've been schooled on your "Lee never owned a slave in his life" so that'll do for now.

Cheers.

/offtopic


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





Lee lost, and surrendered and then became post war, a symbol of reconciliation between the North and South.


You are working to tear the nation apart, for reasons you won't admit.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I agree with that.  As I already noted repeatedly, Lee did *NOT* approve of statues and monuments.  As I've said in the past, those who use Robert E. Lee for their own self-serving purposes by putting propaganda in the mouth of a deceased man who can't speak for himself, DIShonor his wishes by doing that, and those statues should be accompanied by a plaque reading "General Lee specifically told us not to do this, but fuck him, we've got propaganda to sell".



Correll said:


> You are working to tear the nation apart, for reasons you won't admit.



See above for a clue to who's doing the tearing apart, and for another thing --- why would I be "tearing apart" my own residence?

And please explain on what basis we should erect statues of people in spite of their specific requests to NOT do so.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I like the way you are citing General Lee as a moral Authority on this matter. Would you say that his views should be respected because of his Moral Authority as a former rebellion leader who embraced unity and reconciliation, or is it something else?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's very simple.  I would say, as I already did say, that those were his wishes expressed while he was alive.  Had those wishes been honored and statues not erected, that fact would be obscure trivia.  But in the event the propagandists had to do what he specifically asked them NOT to do.  Which (again) speaks volumes about whose agenda means more to said propagandists --- their purported hero, or_* their own*_.

Because that's how propaganda works; the objective is never honest.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But, why should his words have any weight? Because of the strength of his arguments? Because of the Moral Authority he had as a former general?


What is your motivation in listening to him? Is it just because he agrees with you? I hope you have more than that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because it's HIS OWN IMAGE, that's why.

WHO OWNS one's own image?

You haven't told us why after-the-fact propagandists should prevail over somebody else's image in conflict with that person's wishes.  Sounds kinda like ----------- owning a person.  

So you're actually suggesting that some wanker who wants to use your image for propaganda, should have dominion over your image that you specifically denied them before you died.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



But people don't own their own image. People take pictures of politicians and celebrities and keep them, and post them and use them without permission.


Do you agree that Lee's work at reconciliation after the war, gave him some level of Moral Authority?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Sluggo has to change reality - party orders.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



It’s all part of Lost Cause Revisionist history

Did you know that Whites were slaves too?
That makes four million black slaves OK


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Statue fetishist......I like that one


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




No sane person could read uncensored's post and conclude "lost cause".


YOu  are just a troll.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





you would. It take good people, with a completely reasonable position, and dismisses them and marginalizing them, with even a hint of accusation of sexual perversion.


Good for people like you, that know you cannot make an argument honestly.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Did you know that Whites were slaves too?



Absolutely whites were slaves. But we got over it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If they use that image to _misrepresent _that figure, then it's dishonest.  And no one has the right to be dishonest.




Correll said:


> Do you agree that Lee's work at reconciliation after the war, gave him some level of Moral Authority?



No.  I agree that it was simply the right thing to do.  And we should hasten to add, his plea to not put statues up was part of that work at reconciliation.  It's an honorable goal.  Honorable goals should not be disrespected.

I'm not sure there is such a thing as "moral authority" unless it refers to an accepted precept such as ... honoring the wishes of the dead.  I don't think people can "own" moral authority.  It simply IS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Absolutely whites were slaves. But we got over it.


Because you weren't slaves in this country. Duh. Damn people are stupid...


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





1. Misrepresent? Who or what is doing that?

2. So, you cite Lee as an Authority to defer to, but can't explain why. That is disappointing. I can only conclude that you cited him, because he agreed with you. Me? I consider him an important historical figure and a great American historical figure.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Both of these have been answered, repeatedly.

1- the LCC (Lost Cause Cult)

2 - Explained above -- To the extent he's an "authority to defer to" it's _*his *_image and _*his *_request.   Some third party cannot overrule one's own request of one's own image.  That just isn't valid.  Sure they can go ahead and put that statue up anyway, but they cannot do so without countermanding those wishes, and that remains.  Forever.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Lee was a nasty slaveholder

The Myth of the Kindly General Lee

Gen. Lee, who demanded the reason why we ran away; we frankly told him that we considered ourselves free; he then told us he would teach us a lesson we never would forget; he then ordered us to the barn, where in his presence, we were tied firmly to posts by a Mr. Gwin, our overseer, who was ordered by Gen. Lee to strip us to the waist and give us fifty lashes each, excepting my sister, who received but twenty; we were accordingly stripped to the skin by the overseer, who, however, had sufficient humanity to decline whipping us; accordingly Dick Williams, a county constable was called in, who gave us the number ofl ashes ordered; Gen. Lee, in the meantime, stood by, and frequently enjoined Williams to "lay it on well," an injunction which he did not fail to heed; not satisfied with simply lacerating our naked flesh, Gen. Lee then ordered the overseer to thoroughly wash our backs with brine, which was done.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






1. Southern Pride and Heritage is not Lost Cause. Your claim otherwise is you misrepresenting tens of millions of good southern people, indeed, scores of millions of good Americans who support Historical Statues.



2. But he does not own his image. He was a public figure and he is an historical figure of great importance. It is completely reasonable that he would be included in any movement to memorialize the service of the Confederates. I thought I might be getting though to you, but you wiggled away


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




He was an icon of reconciliation and unity.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Correct, they are not the same thing.  Therefore do not conflate them.

"Southern pride and heritage" is a cultural entity, a living breathing one. It lives in families, language, foods, music, customs and all the various manifestations of culture.  For me it lives in my cousins, deceased parents aunts and uncles, places they took us, the food they fed us, the Stars and Bars I inherited from my mother, songs we played together, the very house I live in, and by the way it's absolutely subdivided into distinct and diverse regional cultures.  The Cult of the Lost Cause on the other hand is a deceitful dishonest propaganda campaign designed to whitewash history. 




Correll said:


> 2. But he does not own his image. He was a public figure and he is an historical figure of great importance. It is completely reasonable that he would be included in any movement to memorialize the service of the Confederates. I thought I might be getting though to you, but you wiggled away



So ---- "the state", or "the campaign" _owns _people now?  Does said state or campaign get to determine how you will dress, wear your hair or beard and where you will live in life?  It must, if it gets to edit your wishes to the opposite of what they were in death once you're out of the way to object.

It's an incontrovertible FACT that Robert E. Lee specifically opined that such statues NOT be erected.  That means, because "one equals one", that those who do erect Lee statues are specifically disrespecting him while claiming by their action to do the opposite.  At the very least, purporting themselves to be better judges of what Reconciliation than Lee himself, the very object they supposedly seek to glorify.

But they're not glorifying Lee, are they.  They're glorifying their own historical bullshit.  Lee put them in that position, and they went ahead and did it anyway, in the example posted yesterday in New Orleans, with his arms folded facing North in defiant confrontational posture, stark contrast to Lee's actual wish for reconciliation (that you yourself correctly cited).  There's only one reason to do that, and it's outright *lying *about history.  It's selling propaganda on the back of a dead man who's not around to object any more.

Long story short --- that statue wasn't removed because it was *Lee*.  It was removed because it's a _*Lie*_.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





1. You are the one conflating the Lost Cause movement with tens of millions of good southern people who, while not Lost Causers, are proud of their heritage and culture. YOu, not me.


2. They are focusing on certain aspects of the Confederacy, such as the bravery and skill and service of the Confederate fighting men. This is not lying. We all pick and choose what to celebrate in our history and culture. ALL cultures do this. Indeed, it is part of progress.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Did Lee own slaves?

Did Lee take up arms against the United States of America?


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Yeah, you said that. And then I pointed out how he changed in life, while you are currently working to tear this nation apart.


So, like I said, uncensored point is likely on. As you know, or you would have directly challenged it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You mean those good God Fearin, Christian Southerners who enslaved other human beings and then denied them basic human rights for another 100yrs.  You are talking about those Good Southerners. 





> 2. But he does not own his image. He was a public figure and he is an historical figure of great importance. It is completely reasonable that he would be included in any movement to memorialize the service of the Confederates. I thought I might be getting though to you, but you wiggled away



You're right he is a historic figure, a man that will be forever known as a traitor.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He didn’t have any choice

He was lucky he wasn’t thrown in jail with Jeff Davis


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southern people who conspired to enforce Jim Crow second class citizenship after they no longer could have slaves


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





1. No, I was clearly talking about modern Southerns, who are good people, and want to be abe to celebrate their history and culture like everyone else. It is telling that you have to work so hard to avoid what I am actually saying, to even pretend to defend your position.


2. He and all the Confederates were forgiven and pardoned long ago, by the very people that actually fought and defeated them. Your pretense of caring about that, is not credible. This is about your hatred and bigotry against modern Southern whites, and you know it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That pile of shit child molester Muhammad never wanted his image captured either. But death makes stopping people a little difficult. 

I don't actually believe in an afterlife, but I am comforted by the idea that Muhammad is in a lake of fire being butt fucked with a pineapple for all eternity....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, democrats?

Yeah, democrats are real scum.  Always were, always will be. They're doing the Jim Crow shit again, but this time against white people. Fucking vermin....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually what Pothead ("Uncensored") said was that Lee, quote, "never owned a slave in his life".

He was wrong about that, and Brutha _did _directly challenge it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He lost, surrendered and became a icon of reconciliation and unity. Our ancestors, the ones that actually fought and defeated the South, accepted that and supported it. 

And that set the tone and policy of the nation as a whole for the next 5 generations.


What moral authority do you have, that is greater than that of the men that fought and defeated the Confederacy, and freed the slaves?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Nope, but it makes black victimhood less meaningful. 150 years ago blacks were treated like shit by democrats. Now everyone is treated like shit by democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southerners

Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Pothead, I'm not sure who else but you could come up with a post saying "I don't believe in an afterlife but here's what I think is going on in the afterlife".

With pineapples no less, which are well known for growing all over Arabia in the seventh century  They were like weeds.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Easy for someone who lost to suck up to avoid prison

Did Lee ever apologize?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely whites were slaves. But we got over it.
> ...



Goddamn but your stupid.

The Forgotten History of Britain's White Slaves in America

You illiterate dumbfuck.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Isn't that what _democratic _means?

(That will sail right over his hood.)


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

How do the haters, who want to erase Confederate history, feel about the fact that the same Union army immediately after the Civil War, waged another war to exterminate the Indians? Should we erase that history also?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> who want to erase Confederate history,


Nobody wants to "erase history". Where are you getting this whiny nonsense?


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

and ye  the people let them get away with  destroying American history


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Southerners
> 
> Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed



Yep, democrats.

The Antebellum South was like California today, 100% democrat controlled. The methods and goals really haven't changed in all that time. Scumbag Newsom is making the whole state into a plantation under the Silicone Valley Oligarchs.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Longer than that.  The first African slaves brought to (what is now the) US arrived in (what is now) South Carolina in 1526, precisely 250 years before the Declaration of Independence, let alone a country or any political parties.  And of course at the same time they were being brought, in much greater numbers, to the Caribbean, Central and South America, where no such Democratic Party ever did exist.

This factoid will also sail blithely over Pothead's hood.  He can't imagine a world not mired in his juvenile two-party dichotomy fallacy where parties don't even exist.  Even now he's composing another post-turd about "your shameful party" to fling at somebody who doesn't have one.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed


Northerners owned slaves for the same period of time as Southerners did. And a little longer.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> and ye  the people let them get away with  destroying American history



"Ye the People".  I like that.  Gonna steal it for --- something.

There was indeed historical destruction going on.  It's called the Cult of the Lost Cause and it's scary how long they got away with it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> and ye the people let them get away with destroying American history


Another genius.

How is history being "destroyed"? Maybe you can't read a history book, but most people can.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...



Pre-1526?

Linkie?


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > and ye the people let them get away with destroying American history
> ...


How many statues of Confederate soldiers have been destroyed


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> How do the haters, who want to erase Confederate history, feel about the fact that the same Union army immediately after the Civil War, waged another war to exterminate the Indians? Should we erase that history also?



Again, the haters who wanted to erase Confederate history were (primarily) the UDC.  They're still around, you can ask them.

They're kind of busy these days taking statues back that various communities kicked out but I'm sure your call is very important to them and will be answered in the order in which it was received.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


That's not destruction of history. By any standard. Sorry.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Southerners
> ...



Once AGAIN Pothead pulls his history out of his ass.

That "Solid (Democratic) South" didn't happen until AFTER the Civil War, Dingo.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 so you would be for removing all statues of every person  no matter what part of History days played in


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


No, and what an odd fallacy by you. You're not a real deep thinker, are ya?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> How do the haters, who want to erase Confederate history, feel about the fact that the same Union army immediately after the Civil War, waged another war to exterminate the Indians? Should we erase that history also?



I don’t see anyone erasing that history.

I don’t see many towns honoring Custer
I don’t see any holidays honoring those who fought the Indians


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Zackly.  History is not recorded in statues.  If it were, no one would have ever heard of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 you're a laugh a minute you should get on stage


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


I don't know any good racist jokes, so you wouldn't like my act.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That's what you say when you're trying to be politically correct


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I don’t see many towns honoring Custer
> I don’t see any holidays honoring those who fought the Indians


And when the south loyally voted democrat for over 100 years you saw all the symbolic honors of confederate culture...the only thing that has changed is who they now vote for...heck even NY state flew the confederate flag at the capital in Albany until Pataki took it down [Cuomo had no problem with it].


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > How do the haters, who want to erase Confederate history, feel about the fact that the same Union army immediately after the Civil War, waged another war to exterminate the Indians? Should we erase that history also?
> ...


Ever heard of Columbus Day? He enslaved Indians.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



He sure did, even sent them out to search for gold in places where it didn't exist, and then when the came back emptyhanded, cut off their hands.

But I don't see a "United Daughters of the Columbusacy" running around trying to whitewash his story, do you?

I am the president of Asia.  Your argument is not only invalid, it is irrelevant in this topic and as such, dismissed.

Oh and still waiting for that pre-1526 slavery account.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


 Columbus didn't discover America there were already Indians living here


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> View attachment 306910



This is your search result for "Hitler statue", is it?

Be sure to let us know when the German equivalent of the UDC starts running around Poland, Czechoslovakia, France, Belgium, Holland, Norway, Denmark, Austria, Russia (etc etc) feverishly throwing up statues and rewriting history books to say "yanno, the Master Race may have been vanquished by superior forces but their cause was a noble one and they fought bravely, plus the Jews were really happy working in death camps, having their windows broken and getting gassed".


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I was answering a question. And you are not even the president of your 6th grade history class. The Iroquois Indians were enslaving people before that time.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed



And your state had slavery for over 200 years including after the Civil War was over. But I bet NJ has erased that from their history books.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Read my avatar.  I couldn't run it if it weren't true.

And your argument remains invalid and irrelevant.  There is in fact, no such thing as the "United Daughters of the Columbusacy".  NOR is anything about this thread even remotely about the Iroquois, let alone about the practice of slavery, in _whatever _form.

Although, I have to say, decades ago when I started talking about this part of Columbiana, the same ignorant voices tried to shout me down on that too.  For the same reason --- they didn't want to be challenged on their long-held preconceptions.  Ignorance is so much less work.  Plus ça change, est-qui j'ai raison?


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Vikings beat Columbus to the New World by 500 years.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...



Then where did you find it?

oops.

Again, this is not a thread about Slavery.  I understand that you wish it were but tough titty.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Real truthful History is heavy, some can't carry it.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Anyone can look at a map or globe of the Earth and see that the continents match up somewhat. Something catastophic separated them.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


God


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


More people here on this thread crying about slavery than states rights.


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


From Ararat to the Americas—In a Few Thousand Years?


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

froggy said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...


Plate tectonics maybe. Plate tectonics - Wikipedia


----------



## froggy (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Silly scientist


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Sorry, "you" don't qualify as "more people".


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo...Are you for erasing Confederate history? If so, why?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t see many towns honoring Custer
> ...


All I see is REPUBLICANS defending the Confederacy TODAY


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo...Are you for erasing Confederate history? If so, why?


It is a history of hate and disgrace


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo...Are you for erasing Confederate history? If so, why?



No, I'm for the opposite.  The Lost Cause Cult is the gaggle of creeps that tried to erase that history and pave it over with poppycock.

Are you for revising history as they did?  If so, why?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> All I see is REPUBLICANS defending the Confederacy TODAY


Mea Culpa? freudian slip?...I've accused you of that  many many times, in fact I was implying/accusing you of that in my post.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo...Are you for erasing Confederate history? If so, why?
> ...


And the democratic party.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Once again --- the Confederacy never had any political parties.

There's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's the idiocy of those trying to remake historic events into partisan party politics.

Normal people call that "retarded".


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



And vice versa


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually Jefferson Davis served in the US Senate and House of Representatives as a Democrat.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 15, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



-- Which was not in the Confederacy.
You can kinda tell by the name -- "US".


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


He represented the US State of Mississippi in those positions.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 15, 2020)

On the other hand...Abraham Lincoln, most Northerner's hero, was a Republican.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Once again --- the Confederacy never had any political parties.


Just the folks who eventually made up the democratic party


> There's nothing you can do about that.


We can keep reminding liberal democrats that excuses are not going to work


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> -- Which was not in the Confederacy.


What was not in the confederacy Pogo?...democrats sure were, anyone else ya can think of?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> That's the idiocy of those trying to remake historic events into partisan party politics.


What about those trying to hide from it?



> Normal people call that "retarded".


You should hear some of the things liberals call it


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




And yet, Lee, as I said, lost, surrendered and later redeemed himself by becoming a national icon of reconciliation and unity, while superbruther is actively trying to tear this nation apart, so, uncensored's point could still be pretty much on.


How many times, do I have to say the same thing, before you libs actually get it? Do you have to reapply those concrete plugs in your ears, every morning, or are they permanent?


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Libs are good at missing points. Otherwise they would not be libs.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Again, liberals show that they never learned as toddlers, how generalizations work.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Jesus fucking Christ, what is wrong with your brain. HIs point was obvious. Are you really this dim, or are you just being a troll?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Of Southern hatred and bigotry 

Bigotry that existed for two hundred years before the Democratic Party


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That seems like a fair point. Plenty of other confederates surrendered and did not become national symbols of reconciliation and unity, were they put into prison?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No cause and effect demonstrated


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



OMG, who the fuck cares? Slavery is not the only history in the world. Slavery is not the only story in the world. GIVE IT A FUCKING BREAK!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What does any of that have to do with this Orwellian, Soviet style attempt to destroy history? Why are people acting like the Taliban and destroying statues? I know you're a hard core leftist communitst. But those like you and other unpatriotic individuals have no right to destroy our national history.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure there is:
Cause:leftist wanting a rallying point to mobilize and promote Marxism.
Effect: people who call for "tolerance " acting intolerant and promotes the communist ideal of creating the "new communist man" by manipulation and re-education about things like history. Without a history we are not a people. But that's what the Marxist left wants...revolution. The left in this country are a threat to national security and our Constitution.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Who wants to celebrate folks who enslaved folks and enacted Jim Crow Laws to discriminate against others. 



> 2. He and all the Confederates were forgiven and pardoned long ago, by the very people that actually fought and defeated them. Your pretense of caring about that, is not credible. This is about your hatred and bigotry against modern Southern whites, and you know it.



Who were they forgiven and pardoned by?  Andrew Johnson, another racist POS that was a Southerner.  That would be like a Nazi pardoning Hitler and saying all is forgiven.  These clowns were racist traitors and putting up statues and monuments for fools like you isn't going to change that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Really, since they couldn't own slaves anymore they enacted Jim Crow racism.  Yea that was real unity. 



> What moral authority do you have, that is greater than that of the men that fought and defeated the Confederacy, and freed the slaves?



Has nothing to do with moral authority, when you take up arms against a sovereign nation you are a traitor.  Also what moral authority do you have to try and justify immoral folks treatment of other human beings.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Actually they were treated like shit by WHITE Southerners and that wasn't 150yrs ago.  



> Now everyone is treated like shit by democrats.



Yea because these good God fearin republicans treat everybody great.  Smfh.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Really, tell us what Lee actually did to reconcile and unite the country.  Please enlighten us. 



> How many times, do I have to say the same thing, before you libs actually get it? Do you have to reapply those concrete plugs in your ears, every morning, or are they permanent?



You're talking loud, but you ain't saying shit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We are in America Jack and some of us grew up during Jim Crow, so trying to downplay that shit as if it wasn't a big deal is bullshit.  I guess when you aren't on the receiving end of racism it is easy to blow it off as nothing.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



In the USA.  Not in the CSA.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Why in the hell would you honor men that were traitors to the country.  I don't give a damn if that was your great, great grandfather or not.  Do you think Birmingham, AL should have a statue or monument of Bull Connor on display.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


The history that has been destroyed is the revisionist history of the Confederacy as a honorable institution. It was one on the worst countries ever conceived in the history of mankind


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> On the other hand...Abraham Lincoln, most Northerner's hero, was a Republican.



And before that, a Whig.

You remember the Whigs -- the reason (one of them) that historical revisionist wankers in this thread are wrong when they fantasize about Democratic Party domination in the South, which didn't commence until after the War --- the party that believed in doing big things with government, the party of Jefferson Davis' vice-president, the group that won Tennessee, Virginia and Kentucky in 1860....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"National icon" might be a bit hyperventilative but yes, he did that, and deserves to be recognized that he did.  Which, again, _proscribes _putting up graven images in his name which he specifically discouraged in advance AS PART OF that reconciliatory stance.  Ergo to ignore those wishes and plunk him on a building with arms folded confronting the north, is a direct spit in the face OF that stance.  It directly contradicts what he ended up standing for.

Meanwhile speaking of lies and using people's images to tell them, we continue to see stuff like this dropped around this site like so much confetti:




-- another case of a racist who reformed, loudly and longly, whose legacy gets perverted by self-serving propagandists for their own jollies despite actual biography.

But this thread/discussion is not about individuals; it's about a collective, specifically a cult.  But within that cult, the direct ignorance of the intentions of one of its major figures, intentions you yourself just articulated, demonstrates the naked dishonesty of the propaganda therein.

So you can't have it both ways --- EITHER Robert E.Lee remained a lifelong evil ogre with nothing but negative baggage, OR he came around to see what was needed for his country.  IF the latter is the case, THEN that makes the propagandist cult, by perverting his reconciliatory intentions, the ones who are dishonoring history.  And it makes those communities like New Orleans, by removing those dishonest perversions, the ones _honoring _it.

"Recording" that history is of course out of the question and always has been.  History has never in all of time been recorded in statues.  History is news --- neutral, just the facts. Statues and monuments are _editorials _--- opinions ABOUT that news.

As for Pothead, his ass-ertion that Lee "never owned a slave in his life" was and still is PROVABLY WRONG. And it was proven so. _That too_ is perverting history.  By floating easily disprovable myths Pothead is engaging in the same dishonest propaganda as the LCC.  Lee _did _own slaves and that doesn't go away because he changed his views later, just as Byrd did join the Klan and _that _doesn't go away because he changed his.  But both DID take that course of redemption and neither end of that journey can be ignored just because some wanker wants to float mythology on a message board.  So no, his point is not at all "pretty much on", it's BULLSHIT.



Correll said:


> How many times, do I have to say the same thing, before you libs actually get it? Do you have to reapply those concrete plugs in your ears, every morning, or are they permanent?



What, because I've been _agreeing _with you about Robert E. Lee's change of heart?

SMGDFH


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > -- Which was not in the Confederacy.
> ...



There were no "democrats" --- or even Democrats (learn the difference) in the Confederacy.  There were no Republicans, no Whigs, no Constitutional Unionists, no Know Nothings, no Federalists, no Democratic Republicans, no NOTHING.  The Confederacy lasted all of four years and it never developed ANY political parties  Neither did this country in ITS first four (and more) years (Wash(ington's political party was ... what?)

The post I answered that you cut out, said this:



> Actually Jefferson Davis served in the US Senate and House of Representatives as a Democrat.



As answered, the US Senate and House of Representatives, were and still are by definition part of the government of the USA --- Not the CSA.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Generalizations are by definition fallacies.  The post quoted actually understated the timeline and it was put there in correction to the mythology of associating a political party with Slavery.  In actual fact the overwhelming majority of slave owners/traders had no political party at all, both because none was needed for a nonpolitical activity, and not least of which because NONE EXISTED.

Not to mention exponentially greater numbers of Africans that were shipped to other places that to this day have never had a Democratic Party at all, yet somehow found a way to buy and sell human cargo.

So that's how the mythological and fallacious generalization of trying to pin Slavery on a political party goes down in flames.  Kablooey.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you're resigning from the thread?  It's not really traditional to use the word "fucking" in a resignation letter but OK.

And once again you cut out the inconvenient bits.




​Let's fill in for our studio audience, and all the folks at home, what you edited out of there.

 >> ... South Carolina in 1526, precisely 250 years before the Declaration of Independence, let alone a country or any political parties. And of course at the same time they were being brought, in much greater numbers, to the Caribbean, Central and South America, where no such Democratic Party ever did exist.

This factoid will also sail blithely over Pothead's hood. He can't imagine a world not mired in his juvenile two-party dichotomy fallacy where parties don't even exist. Even now he's composing another post-turd about "your shameful party" to fling at somebody who doesn't have one. <<


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






What a dumbfuck.

{
While the Republicans united behind Lincoln in 1860, the Democrats began to split along sectional lines. Southern Democrats demanded more protection for slavery as part of the party platform. Northern Democrats, feeling they had already gone too far to gain the goodwill of the South, refused these demands. Unable to agree, the two sides split. The Southerners nominated Vice President John C. Breckinridge (1821–1875) on a platform promising protection and even promotion of slavery in all the territories; the Northerners nominated Douglas. Dissatisfied with both these alternatives, a group of border-state moderates formed yet another party, the Constitutional Union movement, with a platform that offered little more than a veiled promise to stick to the middle ground on slavery issues.

Republicans worked hard for Lincoln, promoting an image of their candidate as a man of the people and an American success story. Buoyed by a party platform that artfully combined opposition to the “slave power conspiracy” with an appeal to important special interests, Lincoln won every free state in the Union on election day, securing a clear majority and winning the election.}

Political Parties of the Antebellum Era | Encyclopedia.com

You might be ignorant Sluggo, but at least you're full of shit..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually it was DEMOCRATS and Republicans made the scum stop keeping people as slaves - something you scum have never forgiven us for.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Doesn't the DNC already have one? What about Albert Gore? Fritz Hollings, Robert Byrd, Orval Faubus? All great democrats. Of course "great democrat" is like "great raw sewage."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The history that has been destroyed is the revisionist history of the Confederacy as a honorable institution. It was one on the worst countries ever conceived in the history of mankind



Actually Bot, the Antebellum south under the USA was worse.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Isn't "unpatriotic democrat" redundant?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



That's an accurate characterization.  Indeed the Cult of the Lost Cause _anticipated _Orwell's maxim "who controls the past controls the future". So they set about the task of controlling the past by feverishly throwing up statues and monuments, memorializing the glorious Klan and literally rewriting history books until the Civil War became perverted to "the War of Northern Aggression", because We Have Always Been At War with Yankeedom.

And of course the degrading misery of the true Slavery experience in the LCC becomes thee unevent that never happened.  Ignorance is Strength.

Orwell didn't write all that down until 1949.  The Lost Cause Cult was way ahead of him.




Bush92 said:


> Why are people acting like the Taliban and destroying statues? I know you're a hard core leftist communitst. But those like you and other unpatriotic individuals have no right to destroy our national history.



Right again, the Cult of the Lost Cause had no right to destroy and pervert our national history. It took too long but they're finally getting their comeuppance.  Thanks for noticing.

Oh by the way no statues have been "destroyed". They've been *moved off of* the PUBLIC SPACES they were deliberately placed in for maximum effect as propaganda transmitters.  Like this one, deliberately placed at the literally busiest spot in the city:




That's the foot of Canal Street (the widest street in the  US), where the famous New Orleans streetcar turns around to make its return.  The monument commemorates an insurrection by a white supremacist group called the White League that took over the city and state government by force in protest of a biracial elected government.  It was the first one New Orleans got rid of.  And yet ---- *they didn't "destroy" it*.  It's in some warehouse somewhere, and good riddance.

Not even this LCC monument was "destroyed" ----




That's a tribute to the birthplace of the (original) Ku Klux Klan, placed on the building where they were formed in 1865 at 205 West Madison Street in Pulaski Tennessee.  It was "donated" and placed there by this same UDC we keep talking about, in 1917, one year after they commissioned Gutzon Borglum to carve a bas-relief into Stone Mountain, the site of the second (re-formed) Ku Klux Klan.  This sign was also not "destroyed" --- it was turned backward so today it looks like this:




See that?  Still there but now a blank slate.  The building's owner who did that said it symbolized the town "turning its back on the Klan".  NOBODY objected to that turnabout except Klan pilgrims coming to pay homage.  They were pissed, just like you are.  But it *isn't "destroyed" at all*, so this hallucinatory whine-o fantasy fall down go boom.

You are quite correct that this wave of decades of historical revisionism that includes statues, monuments, plaques, mountain carvings, films like "Birth of a Nation" and "Gone With the Wind", segregated public facilities, race riots, "gentlemens' agreements' keeping blacks out of pro sports and entertainment, hotels and restaurants that wouldn't serve blacks, and of course decades of literally rewritten history books, is itself history that must be acknowledged and not swept under the rug. That's what we're doing here.  Again, thanks for noticing.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The history that has been destroyed is the revisionist history of the Confederacy as a honorable institution. It was one on the worst countries ever conceived in the history of mankind
> ...


It was not established as a Slave Country


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Don't know why you think you're filling me in on shit I already know.  And more.

The Constitutional Unionists, headed by John Bell of Tennessee, were unionists -- opposed to secession.  They were an offshoot of the Whigs, then collapsing because of their inability to come to an agreement on what to do about Slavery, which was chronic to all parties other than the Republicans (who did not organize or put Lincoln on the ballots, in the South)

Bell, himself a slaveholder, advocated containing but not expanding Slavery.  Douglas, the Democrat, stood for "popular sovereignty", the credo of leaving the question up to new states as they came in, the do-nothing philosophy that worked so well for the outgoing Buchanan (/sarc). Given how well that idea had worked out in Kansas it wasn't at all popular and Douglas came in dead last winning a total of one state (Missouri) and getting shut out of Electoral votes in what would become the Confederacy.  After the election Douglas then went on a speaking tour through the South on Lincoln's behalf arguing against the idea of secession, and when that failed advised Lincoln on fighting the Confederacy.

Oh by the way Pothead, I don't need to go look this up and cut-paste it. It's all in my head.  I actually live here.

The Democratic Party, as I corrected you earlier, was organized by Martin van Buren, who lost his re-election bid in 1840 to a Whig (Harrison, a Southern slaveholder).  Harrison's VP Tyler finished out his term and was replaced by a Democrat (Polk, a Southern slaveholder) who was in turn replaced by another Whig (Taylor, a Southern slaveholder)... you get the idea, not to leave out the Know Nothings of this same era, the ideological closest ancestor to the Klan.

What you did cut and paste is accurate, and it in no way contradicts the post you quoted, so you and your cut-paste can go sit on a tack.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> There were no "democrats" --- or even Democrats (learn the difference) in the Confederacy. There were no Republicans, no Whigs, no Constitutional Unionists, no Know Nothings, no Federalists, no Democratic Republicans, no NOTHING. The Confederacy lasted all of four years and it never developed ANY political parties Neither did this country in ITS first four (and more) years (Wash(ington's political party was ... what?)



Just another dance, What happened to all those slave owners? they all morphed into the democratic party...



> The post I answered that you cut out, said this:
> 
> As answered, the US Senate and House of Representatives, were and still are by definition part of the government of the USA --- Not the CSA.


and davis a democrat was part of the house and senate of the USA.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > There were no "democrats" --- or even Democrats (learn the difference) in the Confederacy. There were no Republicans, no Whigs, no Constitutional Unionists, no Know Nothings, no Federalists, no Democratic Republicans, no NOTHING. The Confederacy lasted all of four years and it never developed ANY political parties Neither did this country in ITS first four (and more) years (Wash(ington's political party was ... what?)
> ...


You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are embarrassing yourself.


Be glad it's not you this time?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > There were no "democrats" --- or even Democrats (learn the difference) in the Confederacy. There were no Republicans, no Whigs, no Constitutional Unionists, no Know Nothings, no Federalists, no Democratic Republicans, no NOTHING. The Confederacy lasted all of four years and it never developed ANY political parties Neither did this country in ITS first four (and more) years (Wash(ington's political party was ... what?)
> ...



There's no such thing.  There is a *D*emocratic Party, which got put together a good three hundred years _after _Slavery began on these shores, it having no need of a political party to buy and sell slaves, and those slave owners turned over for generations and centuries before that point.  The founder of that party, who was a POTUS candidate for the Free Soil Party, got beat in his re-election bid by a Whig slaveowner who was succeeded by a Democrat slaveowner who was succeeded by another Whig slaveowner who was succeeded by two more Democrats who didn't own slaves and didn't believe in it, so I'm not seeing your pattern here.

NOBODY ANYWHERE has ever, in the history of humanity, needed a political party to engage in Slavery.  It wasn't a political condition.  It was a _commercial _condition.

The simple fact REMAINS --- the Confederacy had no political parties.  Presumably had it survived the War and developed beyond its four years it would have come up with some but ------------------ it didn't.  I really don't give a shit what kind of mythology you'd like to desperately cling to like some security blanket, them's the facts.




Frankeneinstein said:


> > The post I answered that you cut out, said this:
> >
> > As answered, the US Senate and House of Representatives, were and still are by definition part of the government of the USA --- Not the CSA.
> 
> ...



It's "Davis", not "davis" and "Democrat" not "democrat"; it's "House" not "house" and "Senate" not "senate".  After that you just killed your own point by _finally _finding the shift key.

What a maroon.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> There's no such thing. There is a *D*emocratic Party, which got put together a good three hundred years _after _Slavery began on these shores, it having no need of a political party to buy and sell slaves, and those slave owners turned over for generations and centuries before that point. The founder of that party, who was a POTUS candidate for the Free Soil Party, got beat in his re-election bid by a Whig slaveowner who was succeeded by a Democrat slaveowner who was succeeded by another Whig slaveowner who was succeeded by two more Democrats who didn't own slaves and didn't believe in it, so I'm not seeing your pattern here.



just more dance, sounds like an argument KKK democrats would try to get away with... slave owners became democrats, who became liberal democrats, who stood in the doorway of school buildings during the civil rights movement, used dogs for crowd control and who now point fingers at everyone else...starting to see a pattern yet? [not that a pattern is even necessary to be true, just another misdirection that doesn't hold water] just about every [if not every] stance against civil rights for the black community in our history has been by democrats of the liberal variety.



> NOBODY ANYWHERE has ever, in the history of humanity, needed a political party to engage in Slavery. It wasn't a political condition. It was a _commercial _condition.


No one [or at least not me] said it was a condition, You're just answering something that is easier to answer than what I posted

Jefferson Davis - Wikipedia



> *Jefferson Finis Davis*[a] (June 3, 1808 – December 6, 1889) was an American politician who served as the president of the Confederate States from 1861 to 1865. As a member of the Democratic Party, he represented Mississippi in the United States Senate and the House of Representatives before the American Civil War.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> just more dance, sounds like an argument KKK democrats would try to get away with... slave owners became democrats, who became liberal democrats, who stood in the doorway of school buildings during the civil rights movement, used dogs for crowd control and who now point fingers at everyone else...starting to see a pattern yet? [not that a pattern is even necessary to be true, just another misdirection that doesn't hold water] just about every [if not every] stance against civil rights for the black community in our history has been by democrats of the liberal variety.
> Jefferson Davis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> > *Jefferson Finis Davis*[a] (June 3, 1808 – December 6, 1889) was an American politician who served as the president of the Confederate States from 1861 to 1865. As a member of the Democratic Party, he represented Mississippi in the United States Senate and the House of Representatives *before *the American Civil War.



There is no such thing as a "Liberal Democrat" --- or a "Liberal anything" -- standing in a schoolhouse door.
Can't be done.  The whole basis of Liberalism is that "all men are created equal".  That leaves zero room for racism.

What a dumbass.  And we thought you were embarrassing yourself BEFORE.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Pogo, you left out the fact that Martin Van Buren was a slave owner from the northern state of New York.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I also left out that van Buren was the only POTUS whose native language was not English. Not really relevant.

Van Buren was a "slave owner" in even less a way than Grant was --- his father had owned six slaves, he inherited one, who escaped, and Van Buren said "fuck it'. And that was way before politics.  He considered Slavery to be immoral and spoke loudly against it.  So thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Lots of Yankee slave owners were for slavery before they were against it. Ben Franklin from PA  was another. He bought and sold slaves. Money was more important than the morality of slavery to him.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The USA had slavery from day one.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Again, that's incredibly fascinating and we're all feverishly taking copious notes on any scraps of paper we can find, but this thread is neither about Slavery, nor about Ben Franklin, nor about anyone else whose entire lifespan preceded the Civil War.

What don't you GET about that?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The USA had slavery for three centuries before it was the USA.  

AND?


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Well don't forget Trent Lott, Jesse Helms, Strom Thurmond.  Republicans are in the same sewer.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 16, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


We did not separate from England to ensure we could have slavery forever. 

The CSA did


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. What other group, do you examine and judge whether or not they are allowed to celebrate their heritage and culture?


2. They were forgiven and accepted back into America, by the rest of America, including, the very men that fought and defeated them. Who are you, to have the Moral Authority to over rule them and withdraw that forgiveness? FIVE FUCKING GENERATIONS AFTER THE FACT?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The Confederacy was treason.

What other group in the world is given a holiday to commemorate treason?  Is their entire culture defined by this and only this?  That is what you seem to be arguing.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





1. You are the one pretending to be upset over "treason". The treason issue, AND the underlying issue that sparked it, were both resolved to the Union's satisfaction. Jim Crow is you moving the goal posts. Which is another way of saying, you are admitting that your actual stated reasons, have been refuted.


2. It totally does have to do with Moral Authority. THe men who had to fight and bleed to defeat that rebellion, accepted their surrender and forgave them and welcomed them back into the nation as full equals. You do not have the Moral Authority to gain say that. '


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






Neither one of us cares what the details are. So, why the fuck are you asking? Nothing I say could possibly make a single impression in your hate filled bigoted mind. 


YOu are against these memorials, because you are a racist and a bigot, and reasons are shit you come up with to justify your hate and racism.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How does opposing those memorials make him a racist?


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I was not downplaying JIm Crow, I was downplaying slavery.


And I stand by that. 



OMG, who the fuck cares? Slavery is not the only history in the world. Slavery is not the only story in the world. GIVE IT A FUCKING BREAK!


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Soviet Union wanted to change history. Taliban wanted to change history. Chairman Mao wanted to change history. So I'm not surprised that 2020 Democratic Party wants to do the same.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Because he is only looking at it from a "black/white" perspective.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That doesn't make one a racist.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Sure it does. Talk to any Democrat.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




There is some irony that one of the men that people want to put historical statues up of, stated that he thought such historical statues was a bad idea.


BUT, imo, and likely in the opinion of those that support the statues, he was in error about the effect that the statues would have on the people of the South AND the way they would be perceived by the people of the rest of the Union.



So, nothing about that, is a justification for removing the statues, or smearing the good people that support them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





1. Generalizations are not by definition fallacies.

2. It is a Faulty Generalization to state that "Southerns owned slaves" as though either all southerns owned slaves and/or only southerns owned slaves.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Why would you ask that question? What are you talking about?


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





YOur pretend outrage over the treason, is not credible at this late date. IN real history, AMERICA and AMERICANS got over that, long ago and for 5 generations, have been fine with the SOuth having regional pride as part of the larger American Identity.


So, your outrage is not credible. Seriously. Not even a little.

If you want to actually contribute to the discussion, instead of posting bs, why don't you try actually ANSWERING the QUESTIONS, you hit the reply button on?



1. What other group, do you examine and judge whether or not they are allowed to celebrate their heritage and culture?


2. They were forgiven and accepted back into America, by the rest of America, including, the very men that fought and defeated them. Who are you, to have the Moral Authority to over rule them and withdraw that forgiveness? FIVE FUCKING GENERATIONS AFTER THE FACT?


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Because the ONLY time he feels that a group has to justify or defend their celebration of their culture adn heritage, is when they are white.


EVERY other group, can celebrate flawed people or periods of time or what have you, without question or resistance. INdeed, they are encouraged, and celebrated for celebrating their culture. 


Thus, he is treating some people, based on RACE, by harsher standards than he treats other people, based on race. 


He is a racist and a bigot. And everyone who does that too, is also a racist and a bigot. By definition.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually....in REAL history...no.  One side did not get over it.  As far as one side is concerned - the war is still being fought only the battlefields are white washing a bloody heritage into something noble.

If they want to maintain that as part of their culture and heritage - that's their choice.  But there are OTHER people living there also who do not view it that way.  People for whom that "culture and heritage" represented bondage and brutality and they TOO are part of the population.

\


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





1. The war was about secession and slavery. Both those have been off the table since 1865. 


2. White washing is not the same as fighting for secession and slavery. It is silly to claim that.


3. They obviously do want to celebrate their culture and history. And America as a whole, has been fine with that for five generations. 


4. NO ONE, has more Moral Authority to how to deal with this issue, than the generation of the Union that fought and defeated the Confederacy. They choose to accept the surrender of their enemies, forgive them, and welcome them back into the fold. LONG LONG AGO.


5. That you lefties want to reopen these old wounds, makes you the bad guy.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 16, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you are proud of a racist, inhumane heritage and culture.  Sorry, I won't be celebrating with you. 




> 2. They were forgiven and accepted back into America, by the rest of America, including, the very men that fought and defeated them.



So were the Nazis, but you don't see statues and monuments in Germany for them. 



> Who are you, to have the Moral Authority to over rule them and withdraw that forgiveness? FIVE FUCKING GENERATIONS AFTER THE FACT?



How many generations are removed from Jim Crow racism in the South?  So you go from taking the shackles off the hands and feet to shackling the mind and you think that should be celebrated.


----------



## Correll (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Your inability to answer any of my questions was expected. THat you were an insulting asshole during your failure also comes as no surprise.



You lose. 


Here is the Truth. 



The South is part of America, and America as a whole celebrates Southern History along with the South. 


YOur racist and bigoted attempt to divide America, is you being the bad guy, not me, not any Southerns. 


Keep your hate to yourself, and leave the rest of US alone. GO AWAY.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So sluggo, are you a democratic? There is a whole party of democratics, apparently.....

Either that, or you're just dumb as fucking brick.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Well, you got one out of three right - you lied about Lott and Helms, but you're a Communist, lying is your way. Oh, and Thurmond was a democrat when he was a segregationist,,,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You of the Taliban, erasing history by destroying art...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The USA had slavery for three centuries before it was the USA.
> 
> AND?









You're dumb when you're not drunk. Get a few bottles of MadDog 20/20 in you and your inner fucktard really shines through...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The CSA separated from England?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> [
> 
> *Generalizations are by definition fallacies.*  The post quoted actually understated the timeline and it was put there in correction to the mythology of associating a political party with Slavery.  In actual fact the overwhelming majority of slave owners/traders had no political party at all, both because none was needed for a nonpolitical activity, and not least of which because NONE EXISTED.
> 
> ...



They are??? 

Nah, you're just fucking stupid...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> There is no such thing as a "Liberal Democrat" --- or a "Liberal anything" -- standing in a schoolhouse door.


At one time it was their signature prop...some even seemed to major in it



> Can't be done. The whole basis of Liberalism is that "all men are created equal".


Until liberals decide that's wrong because it's sexist



> That leaves zero room for racism.


See mike bloomberg as the latest example, [now that his racism is out in the open the liberals in the party of his political birth welcomes him back with open arms] ... robert byrd is your prototypical liberal racist... or as hillary called him, "MENTOR"...is that what zero racism looks like to a liberal?



> What a dumbass. And we thought you were embarrassing yourself BEFORE



Jefferson Davis - Wikipedia


> *Jefferson Finis Davis*[a] (June 3, 1808 – December 6, 1889) was an American politician who served as the president of the Confederate States from 1861 to 1865. As a member of the Democratic Party, he represented Mississippi in the United States Senate and the House of Representatives before the American Civil War.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


The Lost Cause changed history

We are trying to fix it


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 17, 2020)

10 days later and we still have "conservatives" trying to defend/rationalize/justify/minimize slavery....

Then they wonder why we call them closet racists...…

As much as I have seen people try to claim the holocaust was fake, or that the holocaust was greatly overstated -- I never seen those people referred to as being "patriotic" defenders of German history and culture....they are rightfully called what they are "Anti-Semitic"

Also...I don't see the people who push back against those efforts to try to rationalize and minimize the holocaust being called "racist" or "hate filled bigots"

But for conservatives.....when it comes to pushing back against the glorification of the Confederacy and slavery -- they have the audacity to call those people racist??  

Again...these dic sucking keyboard neo-confederates wonder why we call them racist


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




No, you are not. But, as a lib, you just say shit. We know you don't mean nuthin by it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Tell us again how slavery had nothing to do with the war


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Slavery was the primary reason for the war. What the fuck are you talking about?

Oh, right, sorry, forgot for a second. LIbs just say shit, they don't mean nuthin by it.


Any how, The memorials and the statues, are not part of the Lost Cause. They focus very narrowly on the service of the fighting men of the South, ignoring the cause(s) of the war, or the intent of the war.


That is not the "Lost Cause" argument. 


Thus, when you lefties, move to tear down the statues and memorials of the South, you are not "trying to fix" history, but rewrite it, and tear the nation apart.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The Lost Cause strategy is by its own definition --* "an American pseudo-historical, negationist ideology that holds that the cause of the Confederacy during the American Civil War was a just and heroic one"* -- which is wasn't....


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Correct. Focusing not on the "Cause" of the fight, but the service and sacrifice of the soldiers doing the fighting, is completely different. 


That was pretty cool. YOu actually made a point. Now, if you can admit that your point was successfully refuted, and we can move on, 


for one second, you would not be just talking shit, like a normal liberal. 


Of course, you are not going to do that.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry the 2 go hand in hand.  You can't discount the inhumanity and evil that was a part of the Confederacy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Except that America as a whole, has been doing that, to the extent that you mean it in this context, for one hundred and fifty years.


So, that statement you just made, was completely insane.  


You don't get to say, that something CAN'T be done, when your nation has been doing it, for FIVE GENERATIONS.



Did you mean to say, that you disagree with the practice? Cause that would not be insane.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



And yet none of them were as adept at changing history as was the Cult of the Lost Cause, which literally redefined a crucial chapter in its nation's saga. And got away with it for generations.

Only in Amurrika.  Home of the original Fakes News.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Seems to me that other "side" has been continually claiming that the South got over the whole racism legacy, moved on and left it in the gutter.  And yet here they're trying to bring them back as some kind of nobility.  Just doesn't quite compute.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So what you're saying is, these stature-erectors went, "let's put a statue up of this guy because he was wrong and we know better".

Why then didn't they just put statues up of themselves?




​Hell, if they could hire Gutzon Borglum to carve a mountainside where the Klan bubbled up, surely they could tackle this.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes, thank you for shooting your own point in the foot.  Saves me work.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as a "Liberal Democrat" --- or a "Liberal anything" -- standing in a schoolhouse door.
> ...



The entire point sailed right over your hood, didn't it.  Pity.  I tried to keep it short so that even you could pick up on it.

There is no such thing as a "Liberal racist".  They are OPPOSITES.  It's an _oxymoron_.  Two terms that are _mutually exclusive_.  You can have one but you can't have the other _with _it.  You gotta *PICK* one.  You can be a Liberal, OR you can be a racist.  Once you pick either one, you_ can't have the other_.

Now I'm going to post that again in whatever your native language is in case you're on drugs.

I3wh o3wijv amzs a lwqkktj.  Kalmvpa wjoiq ljasovj aljreoaijolajvoai.  AWAOJV maaoj ma aojwwe.  UIaamsapdom ISFVAS qkga ajl r.  JLLSWE!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Those statues were put up to remind negroes of their place in life and keep them in their place.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




That is not what happened. Not even close.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Getting over racism, does not require wallowing in guilt over past wrongs. That is a lib thing, not an American thing. That you don't understand that, is a problem with you, not with US.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





If putting some negative spin on it, makes you feel better, sure. 


And nothing about that, justifies you conflating them with the Lost Cause, or any of the other insane shit you have been doing here.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So you have no argument to counter the paradox I just articulated.

Yeah, didn't think there was one.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




What you just said there, was shit. My points thus stand as the final word, until you grow a pair and actually address them.


1. Generalizations are not by definition fallacies.

2. It is a Faulty Generalization to state that "Southerns owned slaves" as though either all southerns owned slaves and/or only southerns owned slaves.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Dude. YOU make a point, and I point out how what you just said was shit, and you don't even try to defend what you said? You just spout off some more shit?


You are pathetic beyond words.



For five generations, since the immediate aftermath of the war, the nation as a whole has accepted the South having regional pride in their heritage and culture as a part of the larger American identity. 


This has served this nation well, healing the wounds of the war and moving the nation forward past past conflicts.



That you libs today, want to reopen old wounds, is primary, about you people being fucking assholes.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


All Southerners profited from a slave economy. 
They were complicit


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Umm, I just did that. I pointed out that there is no conflict between the two. Are you....


Oh, right, sorry forgot again. Libs just say shit. Sorry for taking you seriously for a second.


So, yes, of course. There is no conflict between celebrating the sacrifice and/or skill of the Confederate Soldiers or Generals and being done with the racism, that was part of the political decision to go to war in the first place.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No, they did not. No they were not. 


This is where, you would defend your points, by making an argument to support them.


Except, you are a liberal, and in this day and age, libs just talk shit. 


So, instead of making the case for your absurd claims, you will just spout some other shit from your face anus and keep moving forward to the next shit claim.



In the real world, what is going on, is that assholes like you, are racists and bigots and fucking with the Southerns, who just want the same freedom to celebrate their history and culture that everyone else has, 


you are fucking with them, just so you can be shit spewing assholes.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your delusion has long been refuted, much in the same way the confederacy and slavery was refuted....now if you are just a glutton for punishment -- why don't you humor us by explaining why the Nazis were just in their cause.....

Are you for the erecting of statues like Rommel to celebrate his skills and strategy on the battlefield??  In the effort of "EXTERMINATING JEWS"??

Something tells me you won't -- which tells me you have more respect for the plight of the Jews at the hands of the Nazis than you do for the plight of black people at the hands of the Nazis here in the US


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





Yeah, earlier in the thread we covered how you libs can't grasp that different situations are treated differently.

One of you guys actually claimed that slavery and genocide was the same thing. It was hilarious. He was a moron and humiliated himself. 


Anyhow. so, you trolls, I mean libs, are now just going in circles.



In the real world, this is the situation. America as a whole, long ago embraced the South and it's celebration of regional pride and part of our larger American identity.


No one has a problem with it. And we all know that you are only pretending to care, so that you have an excuse to attack your enemies.


You should be ashamed of your actions.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That tap dancing you are doing is called a deflection....

Which proves my point.....


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





My pointing out that different situations were treated differently, and making fun of you for being surprised at that, is not deflection.


My point stands.



Anyhow. so, you trolls, I mean libs, are now just going in circles.



In the real world, this is the situation. America as a whole, long ago embraced the South and it's celebration of regional pride and part of our larger American identity.


No one has a problem with it. And we all know that you are only pretending to care, so that you have an excuse to attack your enemies.


You should be ashamed of your actions.[


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



SMGDMFH

>> It’s helpful, in the midst of any conversation about this country’s Confederate monuments, to understand _who put these things up_, which also offers a clue as to _why_. In large part, the answer to the first question is the United Daughters of the Confederacy, a white Southern women’s “heritage” group founded in 1894. Starting 30 years after the Civil War, as historian Karen Cox notes in her 2003 book “Dixie’s Daughters,” “UDC members aspired *to transform military defeat into a political and cultural victory*, where states’ rights and white supremacy remained intact.” In other words, when the Civil War gave them lemons, the UDC made lemonade. Horribly bitter, super racist lemonade.

Though the UDC didn’t invent the Lost Cause ideology, they were deeply involved in spreading the myth, which simultaneously contends the Confederacy wasn’t fighting to keep black people enslaved while also suggesting slavery was pretty good for everyone involved. 

... “In their earliest days, the United Daughters of the Confederacy definitely did some good work on behalf of veterans and in their communities,” says Heidi Christensen, former president of the Seattle, Washington, chapter of the UDC, who left the organization in 2012. “But it’s also true that since the UDC was founded in 1894, it has maintained a covert connection with the Ku Klux Klan. In fact, in many ways, the group was the de facto women’s auxiliary of the KKK at the turn of the century. It’s a connection the group downplays now, but evidence of it is easily discoverable — you don’t even have to look very hard to find it.”

*1. They published a very pro-KKK book. For children.*

In 1914, the in-house historian of the UDC Mississippi chapter, Laura Martin Rose, published “The Ku Klux Klan, or Invisible Empire_.” _It’s essentially a love letter to the original Klan for its handiwork in the field of domestic terror in the years following the Civil War, when blacks achieved a modicum of political power.

“[D]uring the Reconstruction period, sturdy white men of the South, against all odds, maintained white supremacy and secured Caucasian civilization, when its very foundations were threatened within and without,” Rose writes.

She goes on to provide a look at the roots of racist anti-black stereotypes and language in this country, a lot of which is still recognizable in modern right-wing rhetoric. For example, she accuses black people of laziness*** — and wanting a handout — for refusing to keep working for free for white enslavers, and instead trying to find fortune where the jobs were: “Many negroes conceived the idea that freedom meant cessation from labor, so they left the fields, crowding into the cities and towns, expecting to be fed by the United States Government.”  In one section, with pretty overt delight, Rose highlights the methods the KKK used to terrify black people, including posting notes around towns with the “picture of a figure dangling from the limb of a tree,” and exalts the KKK’s lawless, murderous violence:​
[***anyone remember which contemporary figure declared "Laziness is a trait in blacks"?  Hint: he's orange]​.. *2. Actually, they published at least two very pro-KKK books. . .*

. . .and probably many more. Another UDC ode to the KKK was written by Annie Cooper Burton, then-president of the Los Angeles chapter of the UDC, and published in 1916. Titled “The Ku Klux Klan,” much like Rose’s aforementioned book, it argues that the Klan has gotten a bad rap just because they terrorized and intimidated black people, not infrequently assaulting and raping black women, murdering black citizens, and burning down black townships. For these reasons, she suggests, the UDC should do even more to show reverence to the Klan:

“Every clubhouse of the United Daughters of the Confederacy should have a memorial tablet dedicated to the Ku Klux Klan; that would be a monument not to one man, but to five hundred and fifty thousand men, to whom all Southerners owe a debt of gratitude.”

By “all Southerners,” Burton clearly means “only white people,” which is also what she means whenever she uses the word “people.”

*3. They built a monument to the KKK.*

The UDC was busiest during the 1910s and 1920s, two decades during which the group erected hundreds of Confederate monuments that made tangible the racial terror of Jim Crow. This, apparently, the group still considered insufficient to convey their message of white power and to reassert the threat of white violence. So in 1926, the UDC put up a monument to the KKK. In a piece for Facing South, writer Greg Huffman describes a record of the memorial in the UDC’s own 1941 book “North Carolina’s Confederate Monuments and Memorials:”

“IN COMMEMORATION OF THE ‘KU KLUX KLAN’ DURING THE RECONSTRUCTION PERIOD FOLLOWING THE ‘WAR BETWEEN THE STATES’ THIS MARKER IS PLACED ON THEIR ASSEMBLY GROUND. THE ORIGINAL BANNER (AS ABOVE) WAS MADE IN CABARRUS COUNTY. << --- _Seven Things the UDC Might Not Want You to Know About Them_​NOTE -- this is not a reference to the Stone Mountain carving honoring the site of the founding of the 1915 Klan, nor the memorial plaque the UDC put up at the site of the founding of the 1865 Klan --- this is a _*third *_monument honoring the Klan in a third different state.  This one was erected in Concord, less than 100 miles from where I sit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Karen who? Why should I take her opinion as fact? 


YOu libs are just going in circles. You are just bringing up points, that have already been refuted.

​For five generations, since the immediate aftermath of the war, the nation as a whole has accepted the South having regional pride in their heritage and culture as a part of the larger American identity.

This has served this nation well, healing the wounds of the war and moving the nation forward past past conflicts.

That you libs today, want to reopen old wounds, is primary, about you people the bad guys.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


​AGAIN -- the Professor's full name and credentials were already spelled out in the post.  Perhaps you were too busy going  at the rest of the post and washing it down the drain so you could pretend it wasn't there.  I went back and made those credentials *real big* so even you might find it.



Correll said:


> Why should I take her opinion as fact?


She's a degreed (PhD) historian and Professor, founding Director of the UNC graduate public history program and author.

And your degree is.......... 98.6?  
Doctor of Message Board Whining?




Correll said:


> YOu libs are just going in circles. You are just bringing up points, that have already been refuted.


Actually it's documented history.  Show me where what I posted "has been refuted".  Show me where it's even been brought up.  I didn't know about the Concord Klan monument until this.  Did you?
​


Correll said:


> For five generations, since the immediate aftermath of the war, the nation as a whole has accepted the South having regional pride in their heritage and culture as a part of the larger American identity.



Uh huh.

Link?

Why should I take your opinion as fact?



Correll said:


> This has served this nation well, healing the wounds of the war and moving the nation forward past past conflicts.
> 
> That you libs today, want to reopen old wounds, is primary, about you people the bad guys.


.



Tissue?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I disagree with honoring unhonorable men.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 10 days later and we still have "conservatives" trying to defend/rationalize/justify/minimize slavery....
> 
> Then they wonder why we call them closet racists...…
> 
> ...



Nope, but you're still fucking lying.

It's your way.

Fact, Republicans used force of arms to make you fucking pile of shit democrats stop keeping other human beings as slaves. 150 years later and you STILL haven't gotten over it.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> The entire point sailed right over your hood, didn't it. Pity. I tried to keep it short so that even you could pick up on it.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "Liberal racist". They are OPPOSITES. It's an _oxymoron_. Two terms that are _mutually exclusive_. You can have one but you can't have the other _with _it. You gotta *PICK* one. You can be a Liberal, OR you can be a racist. Once you pick either one, you_ can't have the other_.
> 
> Now I'm going to post that again in whatever your native language is in case you're on drugs.



Hmmm, now where would be the perfect place for racists to hide?...that is some of the most tortured logic I have ever seen or read.



> I3wh o3wijv amzs a lwqkktj. Kalmvpa wjoiq ljasovj aljreoaijolajvoai. AWAOJV maaoj ma aojwwe. UIaamsapdom ISFVAS qkga ajl r. JLLSWE!



That's the first thing you've ever posted that cannot be proven wrong.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





My opinion is backed up by history. The policy of reconciliation and the way the South has been a valuable and patriotic part of American, instead of a restive and troublesome conquered territory is well known. 


Tell me which part you claim to be ignorant of, and promise that you will admit it, when I post documentation, and I will be happy to do so.



As to the Professor, just being an Authority, is not a supporting argument. Your desire to Appeal to Authority is denied. Her assertion was weakly supported at best. A few statements from a few people, across generations of time, and vast geographical areas and scores of millions of people, prove nothing.

That was my point with, "Karen who"?  I thought I spelled that out well enough, in the portion of the post you cut.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

There are still plenty of Patriotic holidays southerners can celebrate...

Fourth of July, Memorial Day, Veterans Day, MLK Day


----------



## playtime (Feb 18, 2020)

i don't get why there should be any holidays to celebrate the effort to secede or for the 'right'  to own other humans.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

playtime said:


> i don't get why there should be any holidays to celebrate the effort to secede or for the 'right'  to own other humans.



They yearn for the good ole days when they could keep negroes in chains


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I bet that is not true. 


I bet that if you gave a list of men you do honor, that all of them would be flawed individuals, that you choose to celebrate some of their actions or accomplishments, while choosing to downplay or ignore their negative ones.


ALL, heroes have feet of clay.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> There are still plenty of Patriotic holidays southerners can celebrate...
> 
> Fourth of July, Memorial Day, Veterans Day, MLK Day




Who are you to tell other people what they can or cannot celebrate?


And you are being racist about it too.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



None on my list have enslaved, maimed, raped or beaten other human beings.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The fact REMAINS, like it or lump it, that she's qualified to speak on this and you're not.  You don't even frickin' acknowledge its existence.  That's why you cut out vast sections of my post that _proved _its existence.

As far as the "everybody (white) was fine with it", I covered that literally hundreds of posts ago, last week.  You cut that one out too.

As I said, if you're going to sit in the corner going  you can successfully block it out but it never means it isn't there.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are still plenty of Patriotic holidays southerners can celebrate...
> ...


They can celebrate it all they want -- it just won't be at the taxpayers expense

I am sure there are religious charities or nice generous white nationalist militias that will pay for your confederate porn fetish parties

Are you conservatives telling us you need "GOVERNMENT" in order to celebrate your confederate traitors?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Give me the first name  you thought of, when I said, "your list of men".


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I willing to listen to the argument she makes, or any evidence she supports. But all you showed me, was an assertion very weakly supported by a few quotes from individuals that were not representing or leading the movement that she was attacking.

If I said that the Democratic Party was the party of racism, and as support from my position, I offered some quotes from a few party officials at the country level in LA and NYC, that would not support my argument.


What you need is something from the founding documents or formal policy position or at last long standing practice, by the group as a whole to smear the group as a whole.


My point was not that she was not qualified to speak, but that Appealing to Authority is a logical fallacy and her argument was weak.



My opinion is backed up by history. The policy of reconciliation and the way the South has been a valuable and patriotic part of American, instead of a restive and troublesome conquered territory is well known.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If every other group is allowed to celebrate their culture and heritage in the public square but Southern Whites are not, then you and your lib buddis are being racist pricks.


AND proving that Multicultualism, was always a lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There are still plenty of Patriotic holidays southerners can celebrate...
> ...



Who are you to tell Virginia they have to keep celebrating Confederate Holidays


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I will answer your question, if you answer mine, you racist bigot.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It is the Democratic Party fighting to end Confederate celebrations

Guess which party wants to continue them?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Every other group doesn't have a state holiday.....

So I will say it again.....why do you need government in order to have a holiday honoring a bunch of traitors who tried to overthrow government??


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






The one that treats white southerns with the same respect they treat the rest of the nation, you racist prick.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The white southerners were among those who voted AGAINST using taxpayer money to honor traitors

But I am guessing those "white southerners" don't count because their side won....

I guess that is what the lost cause strategy is all about …..dealing with the perpetual butt hurt of losing.....being on the wrong side of history....being on the wrong side of God...sad


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




I'm not aware of all the state holidays, and neither are you. My point stands.


If every other group is allowed to celebrate their culture and heritage in the public square but Southern Whites are not, then you and your lib buddis are being racist pricks.


AND proving that Multicultualism, was always a lie.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I'm not sure of your point there. 



If every other group is allowed to celebrate their culture and heritage in the public square but Southern Whites are not, then you and your lib buddis are being racist pricks.


AND proving that Multicultualism, was always a lie.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


no dic sucker...

In your whining ass comment, you said "every other group" has a taxpayer funded holiday...now you are admitting you aren't aware of all the state holidays...

but those on the losing side of righteousness usually have to resort to lying...

Anything else you want to lie about?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Agree

Republicans treat southern racists the same as American patriots who fought for freedom


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




I did not claim that. YOu are just making up stupid shit.  


My point stands.


If every other group is allowed to celebrate their culture and heritage in the public square but Southern Whites are not, then you and your lib buddis are being racist pricks.


AND proving that Multicultualism, was always a lie.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Traitors don’t deserve holidays.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Tens of millions of Southerns do not support historical statues because they are are racist. You are smearing good people to justify YOUR RACISM.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Traitors don’t deserve holidays.





America as a whole, forgave that long ago.


Stop trying to reopen long healed wounds.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Here are people celebrating the confederacy just this year...and nobody stopped them from doing it..



 

Can you tell me where someone was stopped from celebrating their confederate heritage??

Or as I said again....do you need "GOVERNMENT" to celebrate your heritage for you??

Here is a picture of US citizens celebrating their Chinese heritage -- completely funded with their own money...and nobody stopped them from doing it....and despite the fact that Chinese heritage doesn't come with the same history of slavery in the US like the confederacy has -- they still don't demand the government declare any state holidays on their behalf....why are you leeching off the government??


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Traitors don’t deserve holidays.
> ...



Stop glorifying traitors.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Errr, good for you that you managed to not attack them, that particular time?


But, the logic that drives you lefties to tear down statues and cancel holidays, will get around to the civil war reenactors sooner or later.


AND, my point stands.


If every other group is allowed to celebrate their culture and heritage in the public square but Southern Whites are not, then you and your lib buddis are being racist pricks.


AND proving that Multicultualism, was always a lie.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




Stop singling me out, based on the fact that you don't like my culture.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are right...Tens of millions of Southerns do NOT support those statues.....because they are racist.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your "culture"?    What is your "culture"?  A four year bloody event which ended with the South's "pecular institution" gone and those who started the war crushed as they should have been?  The Third Reich lasted twice as long....do Germans consider the Nazi times a "culture" too?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That is the flip side. A lot of those who do oppose the statues are racist. That is true. Especially people like RW, who long for a world where whites are second class citizens and they just accept it like bitches.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...





1. Doesn't matter what my culture is, what matters is that you are an asshole for singling me out for harsher treatment based on it.


2. And we already talked about how stupid you are, when it comes to understanding that different events are treated differently. Do you still think that genocide and slavery are the same thing, or did the wizard give you a brain?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How is one racist for opposing a statue declaring the white race is superior?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If it doesn't matter what your "culture" is....why do you bring it up?  

And I see that you are...again...reduced to name-calling.   Shows that you really don't have much of a legit argument.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





You are a racist for singling out a group, based on race, for special, harsher treatment than everyone else gets. 


I was clear about that. Please address my point. This bit, where you make yourself look stupid, to dodge the point, has been fun, but I think you have already convinced everyone that you are stupid. 


I hope that we can move on now. And I am sure you will have additional opportunities as the discussion continues to make yourself look stupid again. 


Promise.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Because you are attacking me and others like me, based on it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Stop singling me out, based on the fact that you don't like my culture.



What culture is that?

Talking funny and having sex with your cousins?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





It's nice to cherrypick a single woman and pretend she's some sort of lone voice while ignoring her credentials, but number one, the article I linked (which you cut out as inconvenient so here it comes again) ALREADY quotes UDC former Chapter President *Heidi Christensen* introducing the Klan promotions;

Number two, the same article also quotes, AND LINKS for perusal, the UDC's children's book about the Klan, written by one *Laura Martin Rose* of the Mississippi Chapter;

Number three the same article also quotes yet another historian/Professor, *Elizabeth Gillespie McRae* describing how the UDC did “the daily work on multiple levels . . . needed to sustain racial segregation and to shape resistance to racial equality.”;

Number four, the same article also quotes _yet another_ UDC Chapter President, *Annie Cooper Burton*, who wrote the second cited Klan book;

Most if not ALL of these were already quoted in the post you wiped out.  Now you want to pretend they were never there??

Want a third historian?

 "Like the KKK's children's groups, the UDC utilized the Children of the Confederacy to impart to the rising generations their own white-supremacist vision of the future." --  DuRocher, Kristina (2011). _Raising racists : the socialization of white children in the Jim Crow South_. University Press of Kentucky. ISBN 978-0-8131-3001-9.

Want a fourth?  How 'bout Professor, Stuart Towns, stating that the UDC's thrust is one of the "essential elements [of] perpetuating Confederate mythology." -- Towns, W. Stuart (2012). _Enduring Legacy: Rhetoric and Ritual of the Lost Cause_. University of Alabama Press. ISBN 978-0-8173-1752-2.  Some of his books are here.

And oh yes, both of these hold PhDs as well.  As you know, "PhD" stands for "*P*shaw-- *h*ide *D*is, it's inconvenent".

But leave us not stop there.  From Angela Esco Elder, Graduate Alumnus at the University of Georgia:

>> Athens native *Mildred Lewis Rutherford* was probably the most prominent member of the UDC. Rutherford led a crusade for what she believed to be the true history of the Confederacy in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Strongly opposed to woman suffrage, Rutherford argued that the ideal woman should be deferential to men and remain in the home. She believed that all women should hold the plantation mistress as a role model. In addition to defending secession, Rutherford *glorified both the plantation system and slavery *in antebellum Georgia. The textbooks she wrote, as well as her choice of *which ones to censor,* serve as a testament to a Confederate history that *attempted to legitimize the control of southern elites*. From 1899 to 1902 Rutherford served as the Georgia Division's president, and from 1911 to 1916 she served as historian general of the national organization.

Around 1915 *Caroline Helen Jemison Plane*, the president of the UDC Atlanta chapter, began the project that would culminate in the Confederate memorial carving on Stone Mountain. As leader of the Stone Mountain Memorial Association (incorporated in 1916 as the Stone Mountain Confederate Monumental Association), she solicited the support of the sculptor Gutzon Borglum and convinced the owners of the mountain to give the UDC access to the property. In addition to the carving of Confederate heroes, Plane *wanted Ku Klux Klan members to appear* in the design.

... From 1953 to 1955 *Mabel Sessions Dennis* served as president general of the national UDC. Born in De Soto, in Sumter County, she held many positions in the group before leading the national organization. During her administration she organized the national [General] *Children of the Confederacy*. Comprising thousands of members today, the organization inducts children under the age of eighteen who can provide proof that they are descendants of honorable Confederate soldiers. The membership creed states a "desire to perpetuate, in love and honor, the heroic deeds of those who enlisted in the Confederate Services" and "teach the truths of history (one of the most important of which is, that the War Between the States was not a rebellion, *nor was its underlying cause to sustain slavery*)."​

From the UDC's youth indoctrination program the Children of the Confederacy reference above and their 2016 newsletter:
>> Minutes were published before the recommendation was adopted at the 2015 UDC General Convention. *The phrase “. . . nor was its underlying cause to sustain slavery . . .” has been deleted from the Creed*. <<

Note the date --- all of FIVE years ago.  This was the UDC creed until 2015, more than a hundred years after they started running around feverishly putting up statues, rewriting schoolbooks and indoctrinating children.

There you go, FOUR MORE historians and THREE citations of UDC personnel, references to three more PLUS its own publications.

That enough authority for your wangly ass to go  to?




Correll said:


> My point was not that she was not qualified to speak, but that Appealing to Authority is a logical fallacy and her argument was weak.
> 
> My opinion is backed up by history. The policy of reconciliation and the way the South has been a valuable and patriotic part of American, instead of a restive and troublesome conquered territory is well known.



How odd that you try to bring up a "logical fallacy" -- built on another fallacy (cherrypicking) by committing another one --- the old "Everybody Knows", argumentum ad populum.

Oh and good luck making the case that a tenured Professor with a PhD is a "weak" source.

So there you are, it's a bit long so you've got a lot of deleting and  ing to do, better get cracking.

Dismissed.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What holiday does white northerners have?

How about white westerners?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Stop singling me out, based on the fact that you don't like my culture.
> ...




So, to deny that you are a bigot, you make some cultural slurs against people you don't like?


Brilliant. Thanks for proving my point, that it is your side that is being the bigots here.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What a crock of shit, nobody wants white folks to become 2nd class citizens.  Most Americans want all folks to live and thrive equally in this country.  Please tell me why in the hell would black folks who pay taxes want a Confederate Holiday.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





The UDC, was founded in 1894, and is still in operation. I bet if you spent the time and money, you could find just as much "evidence" of members who were Stalinist Marxist, wanting a Workers Paradise.


It would not mean that the southerns today, who support the statues they put up, are marxists, any more than a few examples of overlap with the klan means that the people that support the historical statues TODAY, are racist.


And MY point, was not that everyone knows it, but  citing the documented history of reconciliation and the last 150 years of the South being a loyal part of America. 


Do you really need me to literally document that? Tell me what part, and I will.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Don't know, don't care, doesn't change the fact that you are singling out Southern Whites and treating them differently than every other group.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not based on race at all....if that were true, I would condemn all of that race.   I single out a group based on their BEHAVIOR....for example:  a group who BEHAVES as if a 4 year conflict is a "culture".  a group who BEHAVES as if they are victims if a city or county votes to remove a statue.  a group that cries that they are receiving "harsher treatment"...because they don't always get their way.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Come on dude that is a crock of shit.  Because we don't want a Confederate holiday that means we want white folks to receive harsher treatment.  That's some bullsjit.



> I was clear about that. Please address my point. This bit, where you make yourself look stupid, to dodge the point, has been fun, but I think you have already convinced everyone that you are stupid.



The same could be said of you.


> I hope that we can move on now. And I am sure you will have additional opportunities as the discussion continues to make yourself look stupid again.
> 
> 
> Promise.



Smfh.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I'm attacking you?   You poor thing.   You poor poor thing.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




RW and I have had long discussions about our view of the future. He was pretty clear in his desire to see whites discriminated against by the coming minority majority and he was shocked when I pointed out that, whites were unlikely to just take it.


Indeed, as events lent credibility to my views, he broke and become the troll you see in him today.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That makes no sense.  I am pretty sure most Southern whites don't give a damn about honoring traitors of the Confederacy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You asked a question. I answered it. 

iF that was all you wanted it for, fuck off.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Polls I've heard are that most American support the historical statues, your spin not withstanding.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


HEY!   Stop picking on that poster!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How are you poor things being treated differently?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Hey, buddy. If you can't ask a question without being a fucking asshole, then fuck off and die.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Tens of millions of black Southerners have always been offended by Confederate celebrations

They are finally being listened to


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Link or admit you are lying


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Back southerners trump the rest of America, including the actual soldiers that fought and defeated the Confederacy?

Based on what exactly and why are they not bound by the principles of Multiculturalism?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Why? You can verify it, you remember. Hell, I suspect it is seared into your memory, like little else is.


So, please, tell superbrutha all about it. About your vision for the future.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You sound afraid of becoming a minority?  Why would that be?   Could it be because of this country's history of not treating minorities well?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


   You sound very upset.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Post a couple for us.....(do these polls also support out-of-towners telling town counsels they can't remove statues they voted to remove?)


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"back southerners"?

And tell us how many of those actual soldiers are still around for us to ask.....


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Bigger than that. More the general way that minorities are treated everywhere, plus the hate I already see from people like RW and you.


It bodes ill for the future.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




When people are assholes to me, I do something get angry. And you, you are an incredible asshole. 


I imagine that you must be very different in person. Very different.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Why? Do you care what they say? Or are you just being a prick?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So, you lied....there are no polls.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




None of them, of course. But they made their position on the issue clear, back when they were alive. 


Obviously.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"The hate"....this from the person who name-calls people when he (or is it she?) doesn't get his way...........and cries about being picked on......


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No...that is not true.   You name-call WELL before anyone is an "asshole" to you.   I've watched since the first time you made that excuse/claim.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Funny, you could have denied hating me. But, I guess there is a limit to how stupid, even you want to look.


My point stands. 


IN this multicultural society we have build, all cultures are supposed to be able to live in harmony and peace and tolerance.


But, some cultures are less tolerated than others. As you and rw are demonstrating with your hate.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You libs are such assholes, that you often don't even realize what complete assholes you are being, while you still expect to be treated with a civility that you do not earn.


A common example is some fucktard like yourself, calling someone a "Racist".


IN your mind, that is a valid supporting argument in a debate. 

In reality, you just called someone a very vile slur, instead of making a supporting argument.


So, when the other debater, responses by calling you a fucking asshole, you are honestly shocked, as you thought everything was going well and nice, 


when in reality, you were an asshole, and you needed to be treated as such.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You've got no polls.   Thanks for proving that you lied about it.  Sad for you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Of course they did...and you agree with them, don't you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




All I asked was, if you actually cared about them. a YES, was all I was asking for.


But, as I suspected, you were just following your troll play book.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




America as a whole, has been fine with the South having regional pride in it's culture and heritage as part of a the larger American identity, since the immediate aftermath of the war.


That is what I learned about history as a child, and I have never seen a reason to question it.


Certainly not when Daisy Duke entered my life.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You said there were polls that said that "most Americans support the historical statues"....and you cannot produce even one of those polls.....and then you name-call when asked to prove that these polls actually exist outside your own head.   A rational person can tell you lied.  Sad for you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I did say that. But I dont' believe that you care about them, so why are you asking for a link to them?


It seems like you are just being a troll boy, and asking me, to get some type of pathetic "win" by making me do what you want.


I'm not interested in playing such a silly game, with something like you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Are there any statues to them?   that anyone is trying to take down?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Blacks in  the Confederacy always had an awkward position. 4 million out of 9 million in the Confederacy were slaves. 

Yet afterwards, nobody cared what they thought about the Confederacy


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> America as a whole, has been fine with the South having regional pride in it's culture and heritage as part of a the larger American identity, since the immediate aftermath of the war.




What’s there to be proud of?

That the south started a war to prove that they were better than the slaves and lost?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Post a couple of them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Many whites that live in the South want them torn down.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Think about the folks who erected these statues, created these monuments, named streets and towns after these traitors and racists.  It was children and grand children of the Confederate trash.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, hundreds of monuments, not to mention rewritten history books, were put there to smear good people to justify THE LOST CAUSE CULT'S RACISM.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Good luck with that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Don't need to.  There's no such thing.



Correll said:


> It would not mean that the southerns today, who support the statues they put up, are marxists, any more than a few examples of overlap with the klan means that the people that support the historical statues TODAY, are racist.



AGAIN --- there's no such thing.  Reductio ad absurdum is as silly the second time as it was the first.  And then you're trying to pervert the time tense of my history from past to present.  Again, can't deal with the facts as I laid them out so you have to invent new ones.



Correll said:


> And MY point, was not that everyone knows it, but  citing the documented history of reconciliation and the last 150 years of the South being a loyal part of America.
> 
> Do you really need me to literally document that? Tell me what part, and I will.



I'm not interested in your point unless it's relevant here.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...






America as a whole, has been fine with the South having regional pride in it's culture and heritage as part of a the larger American identity, since the immediate aftermath of the war.


That is what I learned about history as a child, and I have never seen a reason to question it.


Certainly not when Daisy Duke entered my life.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You made a point about TODAY'S blacks. 


I asked you why they are more important than the rest of the nation and why they are not bound by the principles of multiculturalism.


Your reply did nothing to explain your point about modern blacks.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Why do we never hear about Northern pride?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > America as a whole, has been fine with the South having regional pride in it's culture and heritage as part of a the larger American identity, since the immediate aftermath of the war.
> ...




People are proud of their ancestors and their culture. You would more want to talk to a good sized group of Southerns to ask what specifically they, as a group, are proud of. 


Some people are probably proud of those who fought to the end despite being horribly outnumbered and outgunned.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Some people are probably proud of those who fought to the end despite being horribly outnumbered and outgunned.



You mean the people who risked their lives so the wealthy elite didn’t have to pay the help?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Why? YOu don't care. You've made that obvious. You are just being a troll.


You want to post them, go crazy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Why do what they want, trump what the others want?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So let's recap the last few rants.
"RW called for whites to  be enslaved" or whatever it was --- yet you don't have to present any evidence of it.
"Polls say most whatevers support statues" --- yet you don't have to present any evidence of it.
"Nobody had a problem with the Lost Cause propaganda for decades" --- yet you don't have to present any evidence of it.

A pattern I smell.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why are you so full of hate towards these people?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You claimed there were polls...there aren't...you lied.   Is that a cultural thing?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I've always heard that the monuments were put up to celebrate the service of the soldiers fighting for what they saw as their duty.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Why were they so full of hate towards black folks?  Why should people today honor symbols of hate?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Over a 150 years later and Confederates and their racist fanboys continue lying when faced with righteousness..

Maybe if God was on the side of the Confederates, the truth wouldn't sting you so much....


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






My point is relevant, because it is why the nation as a whole is fine with the memorials.

Because they are not seen as celebrating racism or treason. 


How have you not learned this?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We are talking about today’s blacks who feel no loyalty to the confederacy. Neither do most whites


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And now you're forced to consider that what you heard was deliberately mendacious propaganda.
And here we are.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are probably proud of those who fought to the end despite being horribly outnumbered and outgunned.
> ...




yes, that is obviously who I meant. 


I can see that you would not want to celebrate such ancestors if they were your ancestors.


Which is your choice. Other people have made other choices over the decades and centuries.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Why do we never hear about Northern pride?


We won and we moved on

The south never got over their racist origins


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have a lot of damn gall to suggest I "haven't learned this" -- the WHOLE POINT here is that this intensive propaganda campaign *DID work*, for generations.  That's why they're not seen for what they are --- they were *whitewashed *by a disinformation campaign that was unfortunately effective.  Hell it's still working on you RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. No, RW called for whites to be oppressed, not enslaved. And he is right here, so you can ask him.

2. That is what I heard. No need to post them, because no one cares about what they say. 

3. I've already pointed out to you, that what we are discussing is not the "Lost Cause", so, why are you lying?


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> I can see that you would not want to celebrate such ancestors if they were your ancestors.



Correct!

I’d be ashamed and embarrassed of them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Who said there aren't?

And you have been clear that you don't care, so why are you pretending to care if they are posted?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1. NOBODY needs to ask him what you asserted -- YOU need to prove it.

2. As in #1, if you want it considered YOU need to prove it.  Again, YOUR assertion.

3. You've already deleted mass quantities of evidence posted for you but AGAIN that doesn't mean it was never there.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




They are not symbols of hate. They are harmless symbols of regional pride.


You seem to be the one seething with hate today.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Link or admit you are lying


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




YOu can shove your race baiting up your ass, fucktard.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> They are not symbols of hate. They are harmless symbols of regional pride.
> 
> 
> You seem to be the one seething with hate today.



Treason is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You seem to like to project hate..........................a lot.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we never hear about Northern pride?
> ...


Maybe it was a mistake to let the leaders off so easily.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


See?    There we go again.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


He is in full meltdown today


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes. Neither of us are confused about that. So, please stop discussing it.


You made a point about TODAY'S blacks.


I asked you why they are more important than the rest of the nation and why they are not bound by the principles of multiculturalism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I don't feel forced to consider that. It seemed reasonable to me then, and it seems reasonable to me now.


Where did you get the idea I was forced to do anything?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No need to lash out at me....

Address all of the lying you have been doing on this post

You have lied on at least 1 or 2 people on this post and when asked for proof -- you deflect and name call....

But the names I am called by a liar doesn't bother me at all...after all, you are liar, even your insults are disingenuous...

Now address all of these lies you keep telling


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The people of Virginia have spoken

They don’t want a Confederate Holiday


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The people of Virginia have spoken
> 
> They don’t want a Confederate Holiday



Virginia can’t really be considered the south anymore


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




What they are are, is inert rock.

It is what they are perceived as that defines them.


If, for generations, people were taught that they were harmless symbols of regional pride, celebrating the service and honor of soldiers fighting for their States, to the point that for generations and including TODAY, that is what people think of them,


then, THAT is what they truly are. 


And you, as the one trying to redefine them as something else, and smearing millions of good people in the process and turning other millions of people against those millions, 


this would be far better, if you would just stop.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I can see that you would not want to celebrate such ancestors if they were your ancestors.
> ...




Well, lots of other people, are more forgiving of their ancestors and celebrate them.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yes,  like the Germans with the Nazis.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






1. I did not say you needed to. But if you want to, you are welcome to. THough seriously. You know I am right. 

2. I do want it considered, but I know that no matter what, none of you libs will consider it. Asking for the polls, when you are not open to the information, at all, is just a troll move. I have no reason to play along.

3. You made a claim that does not match my personal experience living in America. No amount of claims about people long dead will convince me to doubt my personal experiences.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Stop playing games. We discussed this many times. I told them that you thought it would be fine, because whites would just accept it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > They are not symbols of hate. They are harmless symbols of regional pride.
> ...




Your strange inability to understand that people are more than one thing, is strange.


And boring. So, whatever.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No, you called them, "chilren and grandchildren of Confederate trash". That is not something I made up, but something YOU wrote.


My question stands. Why are you so full of hate, towards these people?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




YOu mean how he called me a name, and I responded appropriately? Correct, there we go again.


I tend to call people who are being fucktards, fucktards.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




When you call me a name, there is plenty of reason to point out that you are a fucking asshole. 


You want to talk about the topic? Stop being a fucking race baiting asshole.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes, a majority of the people, driven primarily as you stated, by modern blacks.


I ask again, since you brought it up.


why they are more important than the rest of the nation and why they are not bound by the principles of multiculturalism?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




LOL!!! Another lib, who can't understand why two completely different situations would have different outcomes.

LOL!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who, besides yourself, is implying that today's blacks are "more important than the rest of the nation"?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There's "forgiving"....and then there is "celebrating".   Two different things.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Link to where I said any such thing or admit you are lying


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


The NAZIS lasted twice as long as the Con-federacy did.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You really don’t understand how a Democracy works


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"You know I'm right".....


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



RW. I pointed out that the nation as a whole was fine with the memorials, and he stated that the modern blacks were not. 


But I cant' get him to explain why.


Could you ask him? Maybe he will be more comfortable explaining his reasoning, if the question comes from you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




That is correct. Perhaps that is why I used the word "and" to show that the people in question were doing TWO DIFFERENT THINGS. 


Thank GOD you were here. Someone might have been confused otherwise.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome Virginia back to the Union


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why? Have you experienced serious memory loss? Have you taken a bullet wound to the brain? Do you have alzheimer's disease?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why is it that male trump supporters are the biggest crybabies out there today?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


WTF is wrong with you?

You have no clue as to why modern blacks oppose Confederate celebrations?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I will accept that as your admission you are lying


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I understand how multicultualism is supposed to work. We are supposed to all live in harmony.


Why are the people of Virginia, primary, as you stated, the modern black ones, not being tolerant of Southern Whites who want to celebrate their culture and heritage?

And why do you support it? Does it not pose a huge problem for your multiculturalism and diversity agenda?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your request for conservatives to go back to letting fucktards like yourself, just call us names, while we are completely civil to you, is denied.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I asked you a simple question. Why do they get to have their way and you support it, when Multiculturalism, requires tolerance so we can all live happily ever after?



Does not this act, and your support of it, prove that multiculturalism was always a lie, doomed to fail?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's already been established since he cannot provide us links to any of those "polls" he claimed existed.   Must be part of his "culture".


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Err, no. We've discussed this many times. It is silly for you to pretend we have not. I have represented your position, as well as I could.

I note that you do not deny that we have discussed this, nor have you denied making these statements.


You just are demanding a link, to something you know all about.


I can only conclude this is some silly troll boy game. So, knock this shit off. Tell Bodacia, all about your Vision of the Future, and how you think it will be fine.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You made it clear that you did not care about the polls. So, your request to get me to do something, for whatever stupid ass reason you have, is denied.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"The nation as a whole was fine with the memorials".....prove it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So...what is to "celebrate" about what the Con-federacy stood for?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why? Will you accept ANYTHING as proof, or are you just playing silly games?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Southern culture is NOT a 4 year period where slave owners started a war they couldn't win.  And yet, that's what you want the sum total to be....and you want to "celebrate" it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Why do you ask a question, when you plan to reject any answer that is given?

 THe fact is, that some people celebrate their ancestors that were part of the Confederacy. That you will not agree with them, is not relevant.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Forcing people to celebrate the Confederacy is not harmony

The culture of the Confederacy is not worth honoring, it is a stain on our nation


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I have never said any such thing that you are claiming and challenge you to prove me wrong


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Correct. It is more than that period. OF course a period of time in a region, where they were operating as an independent country, would loom large in any regional heritage. 


So what? Who cares? Why is that important? I dont' care about that? DO you?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I would like to see at least one of those polls you claim exist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not shutting down another group's holiday, is harmony.


Explain to me, why as a liberal, you are not calling on the modern blacks of Virginia to be tolerant of their white neighbors who want to celebrate their culture and heritage. 


Oh, interesting. So, not all cultures are equal and some, it is ok to suppress them?


This is new. I have never heard a liberal admit this before. 


What are the standards to judge cultures by? When was this published? Why am I only hearing of it now?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Looked some in search. Could not find the thread. But I recall it fine. and so do you.


Why are you lying now?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


How do you "automatically" assume a poll will be rejected?  Oh, I know....that's the EXCUSE you are using to not provide such a poll.......a poll that doesn't even exist because you lied.  Is lying part of that "culture" you "celebrate"?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Look who's accusing others of lying..................


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I didn't. I asked you twice if you were serious about wanting it, and you were an evasive troll both times. So I concluded that you were just playing a silly game, one I have no interest in playing. So, I'm not.

If you really want to discuss polls now, post them yourself. Or not. I dont' care. ANd neither do you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Link one of those polls.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Me,of course. And you know I'm telling the truth. A liar like you, you know a truth teller when you run into one. 


NOt that you will admit it of course. Hell, you won't even admit to not caring about a poll.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The other group can still celebrate any hate holiday they wish.......Hitlers Birthday, Charley Manson Day, Confederate States Day

They just can’t force the state to celebrate


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Whoa. YOu totally refused to address any of my questions.


That implies that you always knew that this was the way it was. That multicultualism was always a lie.


Which ties in with your Vision of the Future, as a racist one party state.

So, to be clear, you are admitting that not all cultures are equal, and some can be suppressed, based on standards you won't share. 


Is being white part of what makes a culture ok to be discriminated against?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hmmm, how am I hating because I am not honoring people who enslaved, maimed, dismembered, raped, brutalized and murdered black folks.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah, my sweet little boy....you were the one who claimed such polls exist.   I have no such delusion.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Apparently it's a "culture" thing.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Because you are hating good people who have done none of that, and merely want to celebrate their regional culture and heritage.


THe part where you hate them? That is you being hateful. 


Did I make that clear enough for you?


That you have your reasons or excuses for your hate, does not make it, not hate. You still hate them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Whatever. You are the one pretending to care now, when we both know you don't.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That is what the people you want to honor wanted and had. 



> So, to be clear, you are admitting that not all cultures are equal, and some can be suppressed, based on standards you won't share.
> 
> Is being white part of what makes a culture ok to be discriminated against?



Nobody is discriminating against whites, that is the bullshit you are trying to throw out.  Do you attack Jewish folks for not wanting to honor Nazis?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Republicans were against slavery. Period. 

What do you think who owned those white slaves?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Multiculturalism requires that we all be tolerant of each other's culture. 


YOu have now revealed that this does not apply to everyone. We have one culture here, Southern Whites, who are not accorded the same tolerance that everyone else gets.


It does seem to be regional. YOu and rw seem very respectful of southern blacks. 


SO, what are the standards to judge who is equal and who is not? If not regional, the only other aspect seems to be race.


(i am cheating some, rw has discussed at length his vision of discriminating against and oppressing whites)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sooooo you're sitting here admitting that this was a "white" holiday ---- after calling another poster "racist" for being concerned about blacks?

WOW dood.  Hypocrite much?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Cool. Now tell us what party was dominant in South? 

Northern Democrats were pro slavery too. Only one party was against it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





We are past all of that. The question now is what are the standards by which some cultures are judged and others just get a pass.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hey, Vermont operated as an independent country for more than three times that period.  Yet they don't have a state holiday for it.  It's nothing more than an arcane historical factoid.

What's the difference?

Oh wait, I know.  Vermont has never had slavery.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



NO party was "dominant in the South" until after the Civil War.  We've done this.

The Whigs got more votes in the 1860 POTUS election than the Democrats.  Way more.  And the Democrat position of the time was "popular sovereigny" --- leave the question up to the new states as they came in.  In other words pretend the problem isn't there and will fix itself.  The country had been buying that for 80 years and was done buying it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Southerners owned slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...



Is sky blue where you're from?

All Northern states abolished slavery by 1804. There were some 100 slaves recorded by 1840 census in Connecticut, and that would be all. If what you say is true, you wont have a problem to back it up with some links or book titles. Would you?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Correll is lying a lot in this thread


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

froggy said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Has anyone claimed that he did?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Neither do you. You're in the "loudest" column.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Nothing like a poster who's eight hundred posts behind the rest of us.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Different situations, having different outcomes? Wow. Proof of evil.


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I never lie. You lie all the time. YOu know this, and it makes you feel bad about yourself, but you can't change for some reason which I don't understand.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There you go... wishful thinking. 

I see dick in your mouth. Every day.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Link to these lies?

I mean it shouldn't be hard if it's "all the time", amirite?


----------



## Correll (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Sure. Right here, where he denied admitting that his vision of the future involves discrimination and oppression of whites.


----------



## froggy (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The first Confederate President was Jefferson Davis. His Vice-President was Alexander Stephens. Both were Democrats in U.S Congress. His Secretary of State was Robert Toombs, Democrat. His second Secretary of State was Robert M. T. Hunter, who was U.S. Congressman and U.S. Senator before civil war, also Democrat.

You may claim there were no political parties in Confederacy, byt mostly all politicians were from Democrat party before the Civil war. In fact, about 1/3 of Confederate Congress were Democratic legislators while U.S Congress. And after Civil war, guess what party was again dominant in South? Democrat. 

You may scream your lungs out, but there is nothing you can do about it, because it's truth.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Oh good, now he's only THREE hundred posts behind.  Be still my heart.

Davis was a Democrat, Stephens was a Whig, and NEITHER had a political party in the Confederacy because NO ONE DID.  And that's because the CSA had no parties.  Just as the USA had no parties when IT started.

As already noted we did this three hundred (and more) posts ago and there's nothing you can do about it even three hundred posts, or three million posts, later.  It's history.

Again, Democrat dominance in the South began AFTER, not before, the Civil War.  By now you're crying your eyes out having just now come across my post from last week listing all those parties oozing around.  Tough shit.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why is it that to you "regional culture and heritage" is only about a 4 year bloody war that those who started it got their asses beat?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not at all....I care that you claim there are these polls and yet you cannot produce them and are fighting post after post to keep from providing them.   That's the sign of a liar....cultural?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


An excellent point you just made there.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Were


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Four years doth not a heritage make anyway.

Fer fuxsake Jimmy Carter was President longer than the Civil War went on.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And somehow, all racist and bigots ended up in Democratic Party. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I see this like the Orangemen of Northern Ireland celebrating the Battle of the Boyne every year....marching in catholic neighborhoods.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You never lie?   Then provide one of those polls you claim show that the majority of Americans support keeping those statues up.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


That's what you see?  Every day?   How odd.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Strom Thurmond rates this post "hilarious".





​


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

froggy said:


> View attachment 307483


Noah's Ark.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


And they gave up their party affiliation in order to keep their "pecular institution"......just like Southerners in the 1960s gave up their Democrat party affiliation to go Republican in order to hang on to their racism.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


One clear indicator that they really don't know much about their own heritage is the waving of:   

  which wasn't even a thing until Segregation.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


And what time period are you referring to?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



At his rate he'll be reading this next week, so the time period will have already shifted.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Then show me the quote you are talking about

When you are not lying, you are ranting


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stand by for more bloviating....yet, no link.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The more you pin him down...the more he goes into tantrum mode


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Name-calling and crying galore.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 18, 2020)

Civil War was fought in an era of duty, honor, and respect for warriors who, were fellow Americans.  Communitst influence came later. Communitst demand revisionist history in order to destroy our way of life.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 18, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Haven't seen him pinned down yet.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Civil War was fought in an era of duty, honor, and respect for warriors who, were fellow Americans.  Communitst influence came later. Communitst demand revisionist history in order to destroy our way of life.



Perhaps they should have demanded proper spelling and subject number instead.

Revisionist history is exactly what all this is about, for who controls the Past controls the Future.  And the Lost Cause Cult taught George Orwell everything he needed to know about that.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War was fought in an era of duty, honor, and respect for warriors who, were fellow Americans.  Communitst influence came later. Communitst demand revisionist history in order to destroy our way of life.
> ...


You can never take away the beautiful honor that those men stood for before they marched to their deaths. You will never have the courage,honor, or integrity, to ever entertain that kind of life before death. You're just...well...nothing. Ignorant, liberal, and pampered.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I suspect the term you're looking for here is "educated".

Guess what.  It's not an exclusive club.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 18, 2020)

bodecea said:


> And what time period are you referring to?


Since its inception by [ex]-slave owners until present day, they are also the only party to use nuclear weapons on fellow humans and intern U.S. citizens in concentration camps and they owe reparations, all of which they like to pretend everyone else shares their guilt in.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And what time period are you referring to?
> ...



No "party" has ever used nuclear weapons, dickhead.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> No "party" has ever used nuclear weapons, dickhead.


found one ya can kinda deny eh? the left used them, [a very real crime against humanity if ever their was one] they also shared the blame for Nam with everyone else...quite an impressive list of "who me? I didn't do it" if ever there was one.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 18, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > No "party" has ever used nuclear weapons, dickhead.
> ...



Once AGAIN --- neither a "party" nor a "left" has ever even had nuclear weapons, let alone used them.

Are you that nakedly stupid that you can't figure out the difference between a national military and a political party?

Are you one of those fucking yahoos who will sit on this board and try to tell us the Civil War was fought between political parties too?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 18, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Once AGAIN --- neither a "party" nor a "left" has ever even had nuclear weapons, let alone used them.
> 
> Are you that nakedly stupid that you can't figure out the difference between a national military and a political party?
> 
> Are you one of those fucking yahoos who will sit on this board and try to tell us the Civil War was fought between political parties too?


Your word parsing has gotten quite lazy as well as transparent...we are now to believe that all the evils committed in the name of America just happened to coincide with the left running the show in every instance?...is that right?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Celebrate all they want, but the rest of us don't have to pay for it. 




> THe part where you hate them? That is you being hateful.
> 
> 
> Did I make that clear enough for you?



No, explain it too me.




> That you have your reasons or excuses for your hate, does not make it, not hate. You still hate them.



It's not hate, it's REMEMBERANCE.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Why do we celebrate Columbus Day?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




No one said that. Why are you acting as though that is someone's position? You didn't even say that.

Oh, right. LIbs just say shit. Sorry for taking you seriously for a second. I just got up. Was thinking you are a person.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm not fighting anything. I asked you if you cared about them, twice and you made it clear you did not. So, I took that to mean that you asking for them, was just some weird troll game of yours, that I am not interested in playing. 

So, that is it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I have no idea what you are talking about in this context.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not posting a link that the person asking for it, could not bring himself to say he actually cared about, is not having a tantrum,


it is just not playing your silly troll games.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You have spent years, pretending to not understand the point I made about that. It is pathetic.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So since you freely admit that this whole confederate holiday is about "white culture" -- we won't be hearing any more failed "but there were black confederates too" arguments??

Cool...and what are modern blacks exactly??


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And what time period are you referring to?
> ...


Have Republicans ever opposed the use of nuclear weapons or the internment of Japanese?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says the person who has admitted that confederate day is a celebration of white culture....you are a dic sucker, fuck what you whining about


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually you didn't, the people who are being honored by you and other racist did all of those things I spoke of.  I haven't used the word hate one time, but you are right I'll be damned if I honor any of those folks who enslaved, maimed, tortured, raped, lynched and treated black folks less than they did the family dog.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Were Southern Republicans against slavery?  Because we know they were for Jim Crow Laws.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Today’s Republicans honor Confederate values


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are done, not "we".

Democrats were dominant in South before AND after Civil War. They seceded South from U.S. and created CSA. You'r claim that during Civil War there were no political parties in South is irrelevant, temporary pause to fight the war means nothing. 

Yet another bullshit. Whigs were dysfunctional party, replaced by Republicans, and although they had more votes than Norther Democrats, or Southern Democrats (separately), they had no presence and no impact in South. By the way, "popular sovereignty" position that Democrats had, to let new states decide about slavery, IS pro-slavery position. What if all new states wanted slavery? Democrats wouldn't mind it. That means Democrats in North and South were pro-slavery, while Republicans were strictly anti-slavery. Not "maybe", not "let them decide", but definite NO slavery.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Huh?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".
> ...


Republicans lived in the south.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Why republicans of today want to continue telling lies about their party is pathetic. Rutherford P. Hayes ended reconstruction with a compromise with democrats so he could become president. That is not defending the rights of blacks and that is an example of how complicit republicans were in the apartheid that took place in America after slavery until at least 1965.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


and they still lost...deal with it....

Throw a parade and play dress up...…

It just won't be on the taxpayers dime....

Are you upset that confederate parades are gayer than these kind??


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Yep and many have the mindset of the sheetwearers as well.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


More wonderful, articulate speech right there.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So your "culture" has nothing to do with a 4 year bloody war?   Easy then to not be worried about the removal of statues celebrating that 4 year bloody war since it doesn't have anything to do with your "culture"....problem solved.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Who's the ones who had a cow when that woman climbed the flagpole and removed the Southern Cross flag?   Not Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Why republicans of today want to continue telling lies about their party is pathetic. Rutherford P. Hayes ended reconstruction with a compromise with democrats so he could become president. That is not defending the rights of blacks and that is an example of how complicit republicans were in the apartheid that took place in America after slavery until at least 1965.


It paved the way for Jim Crow as a substitute for slavery


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Their “culture” is the subjugation and dehumanization of blacks

That is what they are celebrating


----------



## mamooth (Feb 19, 2020)

Virginia rocks.

Virginia lawmakers approve Confederate statue removal bills

They're passing a law allowing individual cities to decide what to do with their Confederate monuments. That's a blow for freedom, as currently state law  forces cities to retain unwanted monuments.

Slavery-lovers won't like that, but nobody cares about them. Let them retreat to the towns that love their Confederate monuments to slavery.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Virginia rocks.
> 
> Virginia lawmakers approve Confederate statue removal bills
> 
> ...


True...if they were the majority, as one poster here lyingly claims, they'd have the votes to keep said statues.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Uh nnnnno Sprinkles, that's bullshit.  Once again, the Whigs won more southern states in the 1860 election (Virginia and Tennessee, plus the border state of Kentucky) than the Democrats won (zero); and prior to that they had already kicked out the Democratic Party, literally, from their turf in Charleston where they tried to hold a convention.  When they seceded and formed the CSA they had no political parties, which is to be expected since there wasn't time to form conflicting 'sides', the only question on the table being to secede or not to secede, which was by no means unanimous or even dominant.

Before that War the South, like the North, had had Democrats (from the 1830s), Whigs (1830-1860); Know Nothings (1840s-1850s) and before that, Federalists and Democratic-Republicans, and those are just the major ones.  I'm afraid this country hasn't always been the binary dichotomy soup you seem to want to swim in because complexity is hard.  Three Southern POTUSes were Democratic-Republicans, two were Whigs, ONE was a Democrat.  Two more had no party and both of them are on paper currency.  If you could go ahead and essplain to the class how that comprises "dominance", by anybody, that'd be great.

Moreover the Democrats in 1860-61 were _against _secession.  Their losing candidate went on a media blitz to try to talk them out of it after losing the election.  Then he came back and advised Lincoln to hit them hard.

Oh and it wasn't a "pause" anyway.  The intention of the CSA was to establish and perpetuate its own country, not to "pause".  SMH

This is all in the history books, it ain't like it's a secret.




Ame®icano said:


> Yet another bullshit. Whigs were dysfunctional party, replaced by Republicans, and although they had more votes than Norther Democrats, or Southern Democrats (separately), they had no presence and no impact in South. By the way, "popular sovereignty" position that Democrats had, to let new states decide about slavery, IS pro-slavery position. What if all new states wanted slavery? Democrats wouldn't mind it. That means Democrats in North and South were pro-slavery, while Republicans were strictly anti-slavery. Not "maybe", not "let them decide", but definite NO slavery.



If Whigs were "replaced by Republicans" at the time, how come they beat the Republicans in Tennessee, Virginia and Kentucky?  I'll go ahead and give you your answer --- Lincoln didn't run in those states.  His name wasn't on the ballots in the states that would become the Confederacy.  Wasn't even on ballots in his birth state of Kentucky until 1864 (when he ran with a Democrat running mate).  Now how are Whigs "replaced by Republicans" when the Republicans didn't even organize in the South, or even Kentucky, before the War?

Second, "popular sovereignty" does not mean being pro-Slavery; it means _failing to take a position_.  In the big picture it's a cop-out.  It's what infected most of the other parties up to that time including the Whigs, who couldn't decide among themselves what position to take and collapsed because of it.  Democrats of the time were the "states rights" small -government party who preferred to leave such decisions up to the states --- in contrast to the Whigs who liked to do big things with Government.  Well if you've got an activist government that can't decide what it wants to do about Slavery, and the question comes to a head, you're gonna get left behind, and there went the Whigs in the 1850s, their last gasp being the Constitutional Union Party that ran Bell 1860.

That's why Buchanan didn't act forcefully on South Carolina at Fort Sumter --- he didn't believe a POTUS had the authority.  His successor did (and he too had been a Whig).

Republicans were the (latest) party that took the stand against Slavery.  They weren't the first (see Liberty Party 1840-1848, Free Soil Party 1848-1854) but by 1860 the timing was right for it.  And in the context of the rest of the Americas, most of which had already abolished, long overdue.

But to return to your original hallucination, the now-familiar episode of the "Solid South" where if you wanted to run for office you either ran as a Democrat or you lost, that began in the 1870s.  And it was emotional more than anything else, based on the white population's visceral revulsion to the "party of Lincoln".  Once the Republican Party abandoned its Liberal underpinnings (Abolition) and took on the interests of the wealthy, the corporations/railroads and Wall Street, while the Democratic Party correspondingly took up the labor vote, the immigrants, the minorities, it slowly became clear that the latter was no longer the bastion of conservatism.and the "Solid South" made less and less logical sense, driven only by that emotion.  Even in the 1920s the hyperconservative extreme, the Ku Klux Klan, already saw it and was endorsing and supporting Republicans to reflect its values.

This is all that (what summa y'all like to call) "party switch", as if it was flicked on and off like a light switch, that developed between the 1890s and the early 20th century.  Old (voting) habits die hard, and both conservative and liberal elements continued to be predominantly Democrats in the South until 1964.  That's when Strom Thurmond did what was for Southern whites unthinkable, and joined that "party of Lincoln", finally acknowledging the reality he had already demonstrated dramatically sixteen years prior.  The black vote on the other hand had already seen the writing on the wall and started voting Democratic in the 1930s.

And here we are. 

Political parties / ideologies .... know the difference.


----------



## Crixus (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




You should know to right? You have all that archival material that weirdly looks like Googlefoo? You are right though, the democrats diddnt need a political party to begin the civil war, but fact is they were in one. That the civil war was republicans against democrats is just retarded and about the most stupid thing I ever heard. Just retarded.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Virginia rocks.
> 
> Virginia lawmakers approve Confederate statue removal bills
> 
> ...


Good to see Virginia enter the 21st century


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia rocks.
> ...



Hold that thought until they get rid of that radar detector law.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





No, what you are doing, is hate. And you know it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





The whites are the ones being smeared here. You show me a sizable contingent of black southerns supporting the memorials and statues, and I will be happy to include them in with the people being attacked.


I imagine that somehow, the attacks on them would be different. 



MOdern blacks are blacks today, to distinguish from blacks in the distant past.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Southern white culture. As part of the larger American Identity. 


And, my point stands. Do you want to talk about the topic? And stop being a race baiting asshole?

AND, why don't you pull that dick out of YOUR mouth, while you are at it, fag boy?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




I did not say you used the word. But your obvious anger, over events from over 4 generations before you were born, is not anger caused by actual impact or harm, but from hate, your racist hate.


That you have your excuses, and that you like to keep repeating them, so as to try to, what? Get an emotional reaction from someone?


Does not excuse your hate. YOu racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wow. So, you first pretend that someone is claiming that the Civil War is the whole of Southern Culture. and when I point out the obvious truth, that no one is claiming that, 


your next position is that the Civil War has NOTHING to do with Southern Culture.



Your shit is dismissed.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




It was never only that, and it is certainly not that now. YOu are just a race baiting lying asshole, aren't you?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The Confederacy is not the whole of southern culture either -- it only lasted 4 years...southern culture (as you call it) existed long before and after that...but you seem fixated on that Confederate traitor part of it...and I know why....but you are too much of a coward to admit it..

But since you are both stupid and a coward -- in addition to being a liar -- you have already admitted it....you just too dumb to know it....


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. I never said it was, you drooling moron.

2. I am not fixated on it, you shit covered retard.

3. Fuck you some more.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually you did say that, inasmuch as your entire wailing wall of whine about "southern culture"  --- which interestingly you're not even a part of by your own admission --- is limited to the span of the Confederacy, which is a time period just under four years. 

As the poster noted (and others before), "cutlures" are not built upon a foundation of four years.  Revisionist histories, however, certainly are.

So he's right, and you're wrong.  Simple as that.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




So, you lie about what I said, make up a "conclusion" based on the lie you made up, 

and then try to hold me to that?


Screw you, and your silly troll games.



What is going on here, is that you and your lefty buddies have admitted that Multiculturalism, and Diversity is a lie. Tolerance is only for the cultures you approve of, the rest, it is open season on them.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The culture you keep quoting was built on slavery and the subjugation of blacks as second class citizens


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Many in the south prefer to define themselves by that horrific society


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Couldn't say, don't care. You have admitted that multicultualism is a lie.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




NOt really. 


But the real point is, that you lefties have admitted the all your talk of tolerating other cultures, was always a lie.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Multiculturalism" isn't even in play here.  Deflect much?

This is about basic history --- and the act of lying about it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The concept of the promised multicultural society was that we would become a society of multiple cultures, all living in harmony because we all tolerate each other's differences. 


But now you libs admit, that you reserve to yourselves the right to NOT tolerate certain cultures, specifically "southern" and/or "white" cultures.


The implications for our rapidly changing society, is huge. ANd to be honest, completely expected to me. But it is nice to see you people being honest for a change. Sort of.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Once again....


Provide a link where I said that. You keep making up shit


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nobody EVER implied that includes the culture of hate groups
Correction.....nobody but you


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Here is a complete list of everybody required to deal with your made-up strawman fabrication about "multiculturalism".




--- See anybody you know on there?

Wassamatta?  Can't deal with the topic so you're out to change it to something else?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Where did he say that?
Where did _anybody _say that?
Where, in fact, did anybody but you in massive deflection attempt say anything about "multiculturalism" at all?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




RW, I don't know what game you are playing, with denying a conversation that we both remember, nor with denying a position, that you know damn well you hold,


nor do I care. 


You can save your drama and your demands, for some one who does not know that libs just say shit, it don't mean nuthin.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Let me get this straight, I am against honoring men who enslaved, maimed, raped, brutalized, lynched and murdered black folks and it is hate.

You on the other hand you want to honor these men and you are doing it out of love.

Smfh.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I came along during Jim Crow, so I am speaking from first hand knowledge.  Sorry I am not going to honor men who were for slavery and treating black folks as 3rd class citizens.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



what you have admitted is you honor and agreed with the treatment of black folks from slavery on through Jim Crow.  You are one of those racist that long for the Good Ole Days.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I remember nothing of the kind and challenge you to find ANY post that remotely says what you are claiming


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Southern Whites are not a "hate group".  Your rationalization for your shit canning of the concept of multiculturalism is noted and relevant.


BECAUSE, they can be applied to just about everyone, if the person making the judgement is biased and/or dishonest enough.


The concept of tolerance, includes NOT holding on to old or even relatively recent, wrongs, and NOT reopening old wounds. It has to, or it was always complete bullshit.


ALL you libs have done is this thread, is shit all over any concept of tolerance or respect for cultures or people different than you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I've been here talking about this topic for 100 pages. Your sudden claim that I am not able to "deal with it" is just you being a lib, by which I mean you say shit, and it don't mean nuthin.


Considering the implications of your bigotry, racism and intolerance and hate, is completely ON TOPIC.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




With your picking a culture that you don't like for bullshit reasons, and deciding that it is cool to demonize and marginalize anyone from it, 

you have demonstrated that multiculturalism is a lie. You have admitted it, with your actions.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Your spin is noted. What you are doing is not allowing Southerns to celebrate some aspects of their ancestors, and not others. This is a standard you only apply to them. Anyone else, you do not do this to.


That is hate and racism on your part. You saying "black" does not change that, you racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




So, you are old enough to remember Jim Crow. Good for you.


Doesn't change the fact that you are the one being a bigot today. 

No one is asking you to. I am just pointing out that you are singling out Southern Whites for special treatment based on their skin color.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The difference between us, is that I listen to what you actually say, and then base conclusions on what you actually say,



while you make up shit, and the base your conclusions on the shit you made up.


You can go fuck yourself.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Your lie is noted. And held against you. I dont' care. I already knew you were a liar. So, whatever.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I wouldn't be going on about others lying...if I were you.  Have you got any of those polls you claimed exist yet?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




NOt playing your silly troll games, is not lying.

Ironically, claiming it is, is a lie, you filthy liar.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Don't worry, weirdo. Taking down monuments to slavers and traitors doesn't change history. They are still slavers and traitors. Rest easy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You are the weirdo here. Also the racist and the bigot.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nuttin' like a "lie" that you can't quote and only you can see because you have the secret decoder ring.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It seems to be a medical issue with CRCs...they forget easily without statues or crosses all over the place reminding them of what is supposedly important to them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, we discussed it at length. He is just lying, because he is a liberal.


You are a liberal, so you know that is the way it goes. You people just say shit. It don't mean nuthin.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Name-calling again.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




Not sure what you mean by crc, nor do I care. 


For generations, in this nation, Southern Pride has been accepted as part of the larger American Patriotism. 


You are the assholes who are trying to reopen old wounds and smearing good people for no reason.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




HI troll boy. You still lying?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Well, somewhere along the line, they confused "not getting everything you want exactly as you want it" with "oppression".


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




No, we did not. YOu are making up shit.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And yet....you make a claim that there are polls (more than one) that state that the majority of Americans want the con-federate statues to stay up.....Not only can't you provide us with one example, you get shrill and name-call when asked to prove your assertion.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Talk about "making up shit"....you and your so-called polls.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How many posts have now gone by with you completely unable to document that of which you fantasize since yesterday?

Two hundred?  Three?  Shall we go for five?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


From 2017:

Polls shows majority of Americans think Confederate statues should remain


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





You left out the part where I asked you if you cared about the polls, twice and twice you demonstrated that you did not care.'


So, if you don't care about the polls, I can only interpret your request for me to post it, as some stupid ass troll game, that I am not interested in playing.


SO, fuck off.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




I made up nothing. It is what I heard. YOu are just lying.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





HOw many posts have now gone by, with you pretending that refusing to play, is the same as unable to do?


I'm not playing your silly games. YOu are lying about what that means. 


You are the asshole here, not me.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They don't care about the polls. It was just some weird troll game. They will demonstrate that now. THanks though.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

The Trump cult loves polls. Until they don't.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Trump cult loves polls. Until they don't.




What are you talking about? And why are you so full of hate, that you can't call Trump supporters, Trump supporters, without being an asshole about it?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump cult loves polls. Until they don't.
> ...



He wasn't referring to "supporters".  "Cult" is a scientific term. Specifically psychology.

The only asshole in that exchange is you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




He was referring to Trump supporters. The rest is you libs being assholes.


And he posted the poll you were asking about. So, what about it? Do you care that a majority of Americans support leaving the statues there?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I didn't ask about any "poll".  Go forth and lurn to reed.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Sure you weren't. LOL!!!!!! And if I spend the time needed to find the discussion with RW, you libs would have some equally bullshit reason to dismiss it too.


Not playing your silly troll games.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Do you care that a majority of Americans support leaving the statues there?


I know I sure don't. Tough shit. What's right is right.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Two years ago....but isn't it odd that that poster couldn't provide that for us?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Do you care that a majority of Americans support leaving the statues there?
> ...




So, why do you think your lib buddies were so concerned about seeing the poll then?


Me? I figured they were just being troll assholes.


Why do you think they wanted to see it? Do you expect them to change their opinion based on the poll?


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I clearly stated that I was not going to do it, and why. That you insist of calling that "could not" is just you being a lying asshole. 


But regardless of that, you now have the poll. So, what does it change for you?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You didn't do it because you had no idea such polls really existed.   You lied.  We know you lied.   You are a liar.  Ipso Facto.   Cultural thing?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well, you can't copy/paste a link from an AM radio....


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. Your lies are noted and dismissed. You are a lying asshole.

2. So, you got the poll. It has been proven that the majority of Americans support the statues. What dos that mean to you? Rhetorical question. We both know that you never cared. You were just being a troll.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Youtube video actually. Not that I have it saved or any such thing. I'm sure I could have googled it and found it, if I thought anyone cared.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're venturing into this AGAIN??

Okay Tweedles.  Show the class where I asked about any polls.  QUOTE me.

Put it on the list along with RW's "lies" and anybody but you bringing up "multiculturalism".

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand GO.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Leave it to working liberals to pick up the work that lazy CRCs won't or are mentally incapable of doing.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So, it wasn't polls and it wasn't the RW admission? So wtf were you raving about then?


When we both know you were referring to both of them for troll reasons. 


ANYHOW, the point remains. The result of this thread is that we see that multiculturalism and diversity and tolerance, was always a complete lie.


Liberals like yourself, do not consider white people to be deserving of tolerance or respect and will use bullshit as an excuse to single out the whites for marginalization based on race.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm not seeing any quote there.  Are you conceding?  Just say it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Leave it to working liberals to pick up the work that lazy CRCs won't or are mentally incapable of doing.





I don't know or care what you mean by CRC. I assume you are being an asshole.


BUT, regardless, you got the poll.


So, it has been demonstrated. The majority of Americans support the SOuthern Whites being allowed to keep the historical statues  and memorials. 


So, you have the poll. Now, what does that mean to you? What does it do for the discussion?


Was it a complete waste of Fort's time to post that for you?


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 19, 2020)

I wish he was still here


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I did not claim to have posted the quote. That was you lying again. 


What I pointed out, was that Fort posting the poll, was a waste of time, because none of you libs cared about it. 


You knew that it was true. YOu can tell by your reactions.


THe same goes/would go for the quote, if I spend the time to find it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> ANYHOW, the point remains. The result of this thread is that we see that multiculturalism and diversity and tolerance, was always a complete lie.



Nope.  That's the DEFLECTION of this thread that you're desperately trying to start up like a 1934 Hudson on a freezing winter day.  Nobody's buying it.



Correll said:


> Liberals like yourself, do not consider white people to be deserving of tolerance or respect and will use bullshit as an excuse to single out the whites for marginalization based on race.



I didn't even mention "white people".  YOU've been doing that.  You even admitted the holiday (which is what the thread is REALLY about) is a white people holiday.

Seems to me that's singling out a race for marginalization based on race, wouldn't you say.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Correct, you could not find such a quote.  Which is what I demanded.

Which I already knew you couldn't do since I posted nothing about any "polls". Perhaps we all look alike to you.



Correll said:


> What I pointed out, was that Fort posting the poll, was a waste of time, because none of you libs cared about it.



I sure don't.  If I did I might have posted about it.  As you know by now --- I didn't.

Perpaps it's of some value in measuring how effective the Lost Cause Revisionism has been.  I don't need evidence of that, I've been serving it up here.  And so have you.




Correll said:


> You knew that it was true. YOu can tell by your reactions.
> 
> 
> THe same goes/would go for the quote, if I spend the time to find it.



You don't need to.  I already know it doesn't exist.  I know everything I've posted.  Obviously, you do not.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ANYHOW, the point remains. The result of this thread is that we see that multiculturalism and diversity and tolerance, was always a complete lie.
> ...





Sure, you've never mentioned them. You've just insulted them, and maligned them, and supported tearing down culturally important statues of theirs.

Your actions, demonstrate your position, as I pointed out, above.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Your reply has NOTHING to do with my post. I'm surprised you manage to type and breathe at the same time. You must be special one.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah, Democrats were pussies back then, now they're called snowflakes..


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Democracy, where?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Yeah, Democrats were pussies back then, now they're called snowflakes..


No, now they are called republicans. Read a book once in a while, Cletus.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Southern culture is NOT a 4 year period where slave owners started a war they couldn't win.  And yet, that's what you want the sum total to be....and you want to "celebrate" it.



"slave owners" = Democrats.

I fixed it for you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Unlike you, I don't "live" on this board. When I log in, I continue where I left off. 

By the way, speaking of loudness, I'm 90,000 posts behind you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Why does it matter? 

I'm catching up, correcting your ignorance, and calling out your lies. Long way to go, I admit, but I'll get there.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nothing odd about it. You're pretty consistent.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



When, right after civil war?

Since we're at it, how's that list coming?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...









They remained Democrats, they just put pause on politics until after Civil War.

There is no "switch" in 1960 as you wish to portray. Otherwise you won't have problem to name just five racist Democrats who left Democratic party to join Republicans. I asked this several times in this thread, and you lefties somehow always managed to ignore it... I'll help you with first name, you will in the blanks.
1. Strom Thurmond
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have been challenged and FAILED


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dunno, pick any period... let's name few of them.

Slavery
Post Civil War
Segregation period
Jim Crow period
Lynching period

Isn't it interesting, all those periods in US history have one thing in common - Democratic party.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Southern culture is NOT a 4 year period where slave owners started a war they couldn't win.  And yet, that's what you want the sum total to be....and you want to "celebrate" it.
> ...


Southern Conservatives


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



You sure do.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War was fought in an era of duty, honor, and respect for warriors who, were fellow Americans.  Communitst influence came later. Communitst demand revisionist history in order to destroy our way of life.
> ...



Only revisionists here are you lefties. History is already written, and we were all at peace with it for 5 generations, until you lefties realize that your whole history is not something you could be proud with, so you're trying to change it. 

History teaches us that Democrats are party of slavery, party of Jim Crow law, party of KKK, party of segregation, party of lynching laws, party that opposed 13th, 14th and 15th amendments, party that opposed civil rights. You CAN'T erase that. You own it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And what time period are you referring to?
> ...



Party affiliation has nothing to do with use of nuclear weapons in WWII.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



That's interesting since I've already taught you that that's bullshit.

Slavery went on, strictly limited to transAtlantic slavery and strictly limited to North America, for three hundred years before the Democratic Party existed.  NOBOBDY, as in NOT A SINGLE PERSON, ever needed ANY political party to own or trade slaves, EVER.  The KKK I've already schooled your ass on and have never been refuted because I know my shit and you don't.  Not sure where you're going with "lynching laws" but it oughta be interesting. And finally, what I "OWN" is history books.  And you* do not *get to rewrite them, I don't give a flying fuck how much you wish you could.  You can't.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Correct.  Just as it had nothing to do with slavery.

Having it both ways ---- Priceless.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Wrong again Bucko.  The Democratic Party wasn't a thing until the 1830s.  Slavery started (here) in 1526.  And that's just here -- many more, FAR more, were brought to the West Indies, Central America and Brazil, and ZERO of them ever had a Democratic party.

After that it's simple linear time where Democrats and Republicans both exist.

DO essplain to the class how "existing" during something makes one responsible for it.  Oughta be fun.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Linky-link?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



And you're about 90 million veracity points behind.

Takes a special-bus kind of wag to trot out mythologies he's been busted on over and over and over and expect different results.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Already spelled out in painstaking detail in post 973.

Oh wait --- that was posted directly to you.  You should have read it first. 

It'll wait.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Some did, but they were outnumbered. Senator Taft of Ohio and Governor Carr of Colorado were leading the opposition, without much of support. FDR, although winning war, was one of the worst US presidents of all time, but that is another story for another thread.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



That's not what he said, shitstain.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Republicans were never for slavery. 

"we know" 

LOL

You know so much that isn't so.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Republicans were never for slavery.


Right, conservatives were. 

Progressives were against it.

Get it through your skull, Cletus.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Are you always this retarded, or today is special occasion?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Say someone who posted "were"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Very, very few Americans and even the Supreme Court objected to the internment of Japanese

After Pearl Harbor, Japanese Americans were seen as a security threat


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 307654 I wish he was still here



Why is he on the phone?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why republicans of today want to continue telling lies about their party is pathetic. Rutherford P. Hayes ended reconstruction with a compromise with democrats so he could become president. That is not defending the rights of blacks and that is an example of how complicit republicans were in the apartheid that took place in America after slavery until at least 1965.
> ...



Every single Jim Crow law was enacted by Democratic legislators, signed by Democratic governors, and upheld by Democratic judges. Segregationist in Chief Woodrow Wilson was Democrat.


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 307654 I wish he was still here
> ...


Huh


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Canada did the same thing, Japanese plus Germans and Italians.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It was more than law, it was a way of life. 

It was enforced in homes, neighborhoods, businesses not by law, but the people of the south that expected it. 

It was not a political issue as both Democrats and Republicans in the south supported it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A-murky-can-o is floating that old fallacy turd of Ass-ociation expecting it to float.  It's like the old "b-but but the Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act" in spite of it being pushed by a Democrat.  As we always noted there,


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong.

Plessy v. Ferguson was decided by a 7-1 vote and 4 of those who voted for segregation were republicans. On top of that republicans were presidents during segregation and did nothing, so you're just telling a lie and it is just not something that should be allowed to stand.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


True.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I see you are back to shrill name-calling.   You provided no poll...a liberal had to find a 2 year old poll because you had nothing.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 307654 I wish he was still here


You mean the guy who said there shouldn't be any memorials to the Con-federacy?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


That's funny considering that all the male crybabies are trump supporters.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Have Republicans ever opposed the use of nuclear weapons or the internment of Japanese?


For the sake of this discussion only lets say they haven't...do you realize that still means that the left is the only ones to intern American citizens and use nuclear weapons on their fellow man?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have Republicans ever opposed the use of nuclear weapons or the internment of Japanese?
> ...



Once AGAIN stoopid --- political parties do not wield weapons or run wars.

Holy SHIT you're a moron.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Party affiliation has nothing to do with use of nuclear weapons in WWII.


Perhaps not, but not my point, the left are the only ones to use them on their fellow man....something some on the left used to enjoy pointing out and sharing as Americas guilt, [much as they do with most of their heinous acts] not allowing them to blame America seems to stick in their craw.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Once AGAIN stoopid --- political parties do not wield weapons or run wars.



You keep trotting that out like an old sparing partner for the champ to pummel



> Holy SHIT you're a moron.


And really, you sound so bright


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

.


Frankeneinstein said:


> Perhaps not, but not my point, the left are the only ones to use them on their fellow man.


And in any moral argument about it today, you will clearly find the people on the right generally arguing for it, with arguments against coming from the left.So, join us in the present and in reality.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And in any moral argument about it today, you will clearly find the people on the right generally arguing for it, with arguments against coming from the left.


All that claims is today the right sees what the democrats did as OK with them, and that the left thinks the democrats were wrong for doing what they did, but in making that claim your post proves I am correct since by pointing out who agrees and disagrees with what the democrats did means it happened as I claim.


> So, join us in the present and in reality.



TRANSLATION: lets not point out the heinous acts of the lefts past.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> All that claims is today the right sees what the democrats did as OK with them, and that the left thinks the democrats were wrong for doing what they did, but in making that claim your post proves I am correct since by pointing out who agrees and disagrees with what the democrats did means it happened as I claim.


Uh... okay... you are correct, in that a relatively progressive president used nukes... what do you want, a cookie?  Join us in 2020.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh... okay... you are correct, in that a relatively progressive president used nukes... what do you want, a cookie?


No, just another pinata



> Join us in 2020.


something about the past you find unpalatable?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Uh... okay... you are correct, in that a relatively progressive president used nukes... what do you want, a cookie?
> ...


Yes, I find the use of nukes unpalatable. Is there a point? Did someone say progressives could do no wrong? You can't stop jerking off long enough to play with a piñata.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > All that claims is today the right sees what the democrats did as OK with them, and that the left thinks the democrats were wrong for doing what they did, but in making that claim your post proves I am correct since by pointing out who agrees and disagrees with what the democrats did means it happened as I claim.
> ...



I wouldn't call him "progressive".  Truman was an idiot, a pathetic incurious little man out to please his father who was easily led around by the nose.  An empty suit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Fair enough, but FDR was a progressive and would have done the same thing. We were in a state of total war. 

Numbnuts, here, thinks he is scoring a point against the "left monster" under his bed. So it goes...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I find the use of nukes unpalatable. Is there a point?


Yes, it was a question, the of which is to get an answer



> Did someone say progressives could do no wrong?



did someone claim that was the argument?



> You can't stop jerking off long enough to play with a piñata.


Oh dude that hurts


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 19, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I wouldn't call him "progressive". Truman was an idiot, a pathetic incurious little man out to please his father who was easily led around by the nose. An empty suit.


If he had hated his father the above would have made him the white liberal prototype, that may explain why you didn't know the left was responsible for using nuclear weapons against their fellow man.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> did someone claim that was the argument?


Well, since you refuse to leave your parrot routine and make any larger point, I had to guess why you might be having this tic.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, since you refuse to leave your parrot routine and make any larger point, I had to guess why you might be having this tic.


Oh c'mon now, are you going to pretend you didn't enjoy all those crackers?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The spinner is yourself.  Racist Southerners like you can celebrate all you want, I just don't think the celebration should be paid for with taxpayer dollars.  I've been listening to the bullshit you are spinning and it stinks, do you really think most Americans are going to celebrate these racist traitors.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What is amazing is that you are trying to lump all whites folks into your bullshit.  This law would have never passed if the majority of white folks hadn't have voted for it.  When are you going to start telling Jewish folks in Germany that they should be celebrating Nazism.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You know you don't have a leg to stand on with that bullshit, so go fuck yourself.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Where the majority gets to trample the rights of the minority. That is what RW wants. Especially for when whites become the minority. He has this plan.


----------



## Bush92 (Feb 20, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans were never for slavery.
> ...


No such thing as a "progressive" in the 1860's. Movement didn't start until 1880's. Ended in 1920's.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Sort of. I looked some,and it was hard, and I know that if I spend more time looking, it is all wasted time, cause you libs don't really care, so fuck it.


We both know that you said it. You are the one that has to lie about what he really believes in order to look like a good person of good intent and to thus hopefully be taken seriously.


That makes you far more FAILED, than I.


You know this, it is why you are so bitter. 


Why are you like this?


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




LOL!!! What kind of silly troll boy game you playing? THIS THREAD you drooling moron. 


Every other group can celebrate any heroes or events, and you don't go over their heroes or events and hold them up to today's moral standards and judge them and then hold the modern people responsible for the full monty of their heroes or events.

you pick and choose who to do that to. And your different standards seems to be RACE based. 


WHITES, get harsher standards then any else.

That makes you a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





He knows that. Libs just lie. It is the only way they can see to even start to defend their positions and actions.


Because they know that what they claim and what they believe, is all shit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. You called me a liar, falsely, so I called you a lying asshole. Truly. 

2. Refusing does not mean unable. You might be stupid, but you are not too stupid to understand that. So fuck you for your lies and being an asshole. 

3. AND,you have the poll and like I said you would, you do not care. Your request for it, was just you being a troll asshole motherfucker. FUCK OFF AND DIE.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have Republicans ever opposed the use of nuclear weapons or the internment of Japanese?
> ...


Very true

And the left realizes it was wrong. 
It is the right who still demonize immigrants and fight against nuclear disarmament


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Tell it to MacArthur


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Have Republicans ever opposed the use of nuclear weapons or the internment of Japanese?
> ...


The left was not by itself in these matters.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll,

The confederacy was not the United States. The south seceded from the union, formed its own country and got beat in a war. The only part of American history they share are with the other foreign countries that fought against the United States and lost. These should be no celebration of this. The confederacy was not American, what it stood for was even worse than what Nazi Germany did. But just like everything else, there are whites that want to force this shit on people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> such thing as a "progressive" in the 1860's


Utter nonsense. Your point about branding is weak sauce. Yes, you freaks would toss Abe Lincoln right out of your nutter party today.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 20, 2020)

If we subtracted the plethora of lies coming from Cory L -- this post would be easily 20 or 30 pages of comments, tops...


----------



## Terence Millar (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey folks, protect your heritage by putting up Confederate flags on every private land.

Your friend in Jersey.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Terence Millar said:


> Hey folks, protect your heritage by putting up Confederate flags on every private land.
> 
> Your friend in Jersey.


There is no confederate heritage.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Terence Millar said:


> Hey folks, protect your heritage by putting up Confederate flags on every private land.
> 
> Your friend in Jersey.



Nobody objects to the right of someone to fly the Confederate Flag on private property. May prove they are an asshole, but they have the right. 

The question here is can citizens in the State of Virginia decide they no longer want to celebrate Confederate holidays
The answer is....

Of course they can


----------



## DOTR (Feb 20, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...



Never forget the role Nikki Haley played in this cultural genocide.


----------



## DOTR (Feb 20, 2020)

This is what communists do the world over.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...



There was no cultural genocide.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> This is what communists do the world over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 307723


Why do you feel it necessary to celebrate a foreign country?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 20, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...


First off, it wasn't cultural genocide..

second...Trumpers like yourself will gladly forget what Nikki did as soon as she becomes the nominee in 2024....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I didn't say 1960...I said the 1960s....particularly after the Civil Rights Act was passed.   As for racist Democrats who became Republicans, here:

1.  Strom Thurmond
2.  Jesse Helms
3.  Phil Gramm
4.  Bill Brock


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Let me get this straight, I am against honoring men who enslaved, maimed, raped, brutalized, lynched and murdered black folks and it is hate.
> 
> You on the other hand you want to honor these men and you are doing it out of love.
> 
> Smfh.



I'm surprised that I even considering to reply to intellectual midget such as yourself, so let me get this straight.

To Democrats, removing Confederate statues is about racism. At least, that is the assumption, because what monument means to you, doesn't mean to everyone else. Democrats demand that negative periods of our history should be erased, and that losing side in Civil War should not have right to mourn its dead. What they actually demanding is that negative periods of THEIR history is erased.

Democrats don't want anyone to remember what THEY did in their past, and in their attempts to change the history and erase THEIR past they're becoming hysterical, they tuned into angry mob that they are. They act the same way ISIS did, or Talibans, they destroy anything they don't like, they rewrite history to exclude all the pieces they don't like. 

Why do we remind ourselves about great battles every year, like Gettysburg, Shiloh, Chickamauga, Bull Run... are we going to stop doing that too? You lefties keep praising FDR (who was IMO one of the greatest failure), but let's see what he said about commemorating past: "_They are brought here by the memories of old divided loyalties, but they meet here in united loyalty to a united cause which the unfolding years have made it easier to see. All of them we honor, not asking under which flag they fought then—thankful that they stand together under one flag now."_

Or Eisenhower, who retired to a farm in Gettysburg: "_That war was America’s most tragic experience. But like most truly great tragedies, it carries with it an enduring lesson and a profound inspiration. It was a demonstration of heroism and sacrifice by men and women of both sides who valued principle above life itself and whose devotion to duty is a part of our nation’s noblest tradition."
_
All you lefties have is HATE, for everything and everyone who stands in your way. Nobody, including those who have no connection to South, had a problem with monuments for over 150 years, and just now... leftists have this urge to invoke their racial agenda, to provoke the reaction from all those who were at peace with the past.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Or, in the case of Trump, the minority gets to trample on the rights of the majority


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They did not called themselves Southern Conservatives back then, did they?

They called themselves Democrats.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Then Dixiecrats...to set themselves apart.  But they were con-servatives.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You thought me something? 

No, Democrats did not invented slavery. They accepted it with open arms, and they fought for it, and tried to preserve it. When they lost, they used legislature and force (KKK) to keep their supremacy in the south, and yes, majority of them were - Democrats.

Nobody needed political party to own the slave, that's true. Except, when slave owners affiliate themselves with one party, and those who oppose slavery join the party that wants to abolish slavery, the picture is clear. Democrats supported slavery, Republicans opposed it since the establishment of the party. 

You think you're only who "own" history books? Did you, at least, read any of them? List some of the titles you use to present your "knowledge".


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



That's not what I said. My comment is strictly about nuclear weapons.

Slavery was always tied to one party. Democrats supported it, defended it, fought for it, tried to preserve it in other forms thru laws they passed. It has everything to do with Democrats.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Oh, Canada did it, so it's OK. 

We're not talking about Canada here. Just because they did it, doesn't justify why we did it. Canada doesn't have the Constitution that protect their liberties the way we do ours.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





You did an excellent job  of restating your position. Not that anyone doesn't understand it or get it.


What you did not do, was address my point. 


What you are doing is not allowing Southerns to celebrate some aspects of their ancestors, and not others. This is a standard you only apply to them. Anyone else, you do not do this to.


That is hate and racism on your part. Your saying the word "racism" does not change that.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Irrelevant claim. The point of US NOT being a democracy, is that the rights of the minority or the individual are to be respected, even if the majority wants something different.


That you have some whites on your side, does not justify your race based special, harsher treatment of southern whites. 

You are being the racist and bigot here, not me, not the Southern Whites.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Except that not only do I know that I do have a leg to stand on, you know it too.



the real point is, that you lefties have admitted the all your talk of tolerating other cultures, was always a lie.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Given that Democrats were pretty much only party in South that was relevant, you can't really blame Republicans for it. 

You lefties would like to share the blame for everything you did in past. You love to claim "America did slavery", while in reality, America did not... One part of America did slavery, and the other part fought against it, and abolished it. We all know on what side Democrats were on.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Some may have
Some were Whigs


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You can blame republicans for it because jim crow was not just limited to the south and republicans were relevant in southern states. You republicans are going nowhere with this lie.


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




We are not trampling anyone's rights.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this straight, I am against honoring men who enslaved, maimed, raped, brutalized, lynched and murdered black folks and it is hate.
> ...



What a crock of shit.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


If slavery is tied to the Democrats...why were there slave holding Whigs IN THE SOUTH.   Why were there non-slave holding Democrats IN THE NORTH?   (btw, my capitalized words are a clue)


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Whites are victims here, right?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

How about doing this by all those con-federate statues erected by the UDC?  Marker supplies historical context for DeKalb’s Confederate monument


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They did not voted "for segregation" dummy. 

They voted that Congress has no authority to prohibit segregation, and that State's "equal but separate" laws are not violating 14th Amendment. You're too retarded to recognize the difference between legality and righteousness, but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The evidence proves otherwise.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They did in in Civil War.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It's always fascinating to see CRCs post pictures like that, as they cry.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > And in any moral argument about it today, you will clearly find the people on the right generally arguing for it, with arguments against coming from the left.
> ...



I agree with this. Democrats are OK with anything, and it doesn't matter if is illegal or immoral, as long it can be used to achieve their goals. Once that "anything" isn't serving its purpose, they abandon it, or blame the other party for doing it, and if they can't, they say... "we all did it" to share the blame.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Nope...the South seceded and dropped any political parties.....just like in the 1960s on, they gave up on their political parties in order to keep their racism.  It was more important to them.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I find the use of nukes unpalatable. Is there a point?
> ...


Keep in mind the topic of the discussion was the Confederacy's fight to maintain slavery into perpetuity  -- and the conservatives love affair with it -- while simultaneously trying to claim that it was the "progressives" who were in favor of slavery....

And the reason discussions like these causes conservatives to meander into everything else is PROOF that they have no argument...…

And that confederate holiday is still something you confederate wannabes can celebrate...no one is stopping you


----------



## Correll (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



In this case, Southern Whites, denied their celebration of  their heritage by your bigotry and racism.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

The South was so hateful to Blacks, that all the Blacks left and moved to the North and were welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> The South was so hateful to Blacks, that all the Blacks left and moved to the North and were welcomed with open arms.


Yes, the US was very racist back then.....glad you admit that

I will keep that in mind the next time you dic suckers try to claim how well minorities were treated in the country -- back when America was great...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You an't read all that well. They voted for segregation. The first sentence in the second paragraph proves it. That ruling allowed segregation nationwide.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> The South was so hateful to Blacks, that all the Blacks left and moved to the North and were welcomed with open arms.


No one but you is claiming that last part.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Wrong. And the confederacy is about racism.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


The confederacy was its own country and did not have American political parties.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > The South was so hateful to Blacks, that all the Blacks left and moved to the North and were welcomed with open arms.
> ...


 Haven't you noticed that most of the Blacks stayed in the South and didnt hardly even leave the plantation.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > The South was so hateful to Blacks, that all the Blacks left and moved to the North and were welcomed with open arms.
> ...


Biff, you seem to be fascinated with "dic sucking". Keep that between you and your boyfriend please.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

If slavery was so bad, and the Confederacy was so bad for Blacks, Why are they still there?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


I call you dic suckers because I have zero concerns with whether you like it or not...I could call you a pussy, but you are too much of incel to be dignified with such a comment...

Bottom line is...I could give a fuck what a racist thinks...I just know that you haven't refuted one single point I made, dic sucker....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


How could they have left?  (btw, many left....heard of the Buffalo soldiers?  the Exodusters?)


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


Actually that did not happen and southern states tried jailing blacks that tried going north.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No shit, it was sarcasm. I also know that Northern states like Illinois, Indiana, and Ohio freed their slaves, and then almost immidiately passed anti-Black immigration laws. Seems they were just as racist, or more so, than the Southern whites.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


That's when they came up with vagrancy laws too....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Celebrating to your hearts content, you just can't do it on the tax payer's dime.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sorry many Southern whites want that trash gone are they displaying hate against other whites as well?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage. 

 Southerners can continue to....

1. Marry their cousins
2. Eat road kill 
3. Have sex with farm animals


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Japanese Americans were not just immigrants, they were citizens. 

When exactly Democrats apologized to them for internment camps?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Civil Liberties Act of 1988 - Wikipedia


----------



## Scamp (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> 
> Southerners can continue to....
> 
> ...



That's carpetbaggers from up North.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> If slavery was so bad, and the Confederacy was so bad for Blacks, Why are they still there?
> View attachment 307760


Because slavery and the Confederacy were ended, dumbass. Good god man, squeeze that lump between your ears for a few minutes and puzzle this shit out.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


I believe that was done about 30 years ago


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Very true
> 
> And the left realizes it was wrong.


Yeah they do, ya can tell by the way they try and share the blame



> It is the right who still demonize immigrants and fight against nuclear disarmament


You're putting me in the awkward position of sounding like I am defending the GOP, my argument is with white liberals and their guilt while pointing fingers at others who have not committed these offenses , as you have done here...as for immigrants being demonized, this is just another dodge, it is illegals, not immigrants... and their [the right I guess] stance on nukes has made sure no one else has been able to use nukes, disarmament would do nothing more than put the U.S. behind the 8 ball,  a symptom/result of what I am accusing white liberals of.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call him "progressive". Truman was an idiot, a pathetic incurious little man out to please his father who was easily led around by the nose. An empty suit.
> ...



Once AGAIN ---- "the left" did not use nuclear weapons; "the right" did not use nuclear weapons; "the middle" did not use nuclear weapons.  Ideologies and philosophies do not fight wars.  _*Militaries *_do that.  THAT'S WHAT GOVERNMENTS HAVE THEM FOR.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Definitions here, Wanker:

"Racism" means the belief that one race is superior to another.

"Linky-link" means you need to show *evidence *of your ass-sertion.

NEITHER ONE GOT DONE.

I know, stop the presses right.  Quelle surprise.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That's 'conservatives" with a small c.  The adjective.  But yes, if the characterization question came up they would have called themselves Southern conservatives.  Maybe you remember how George Wallace and Lester Maddox and that crowd were always whining about "liberals".

"Democrat" is a political party. "Conservative" (the adjective) is a political philosophy.  The two have nothing to do with each other.  They may or may not coincide.  IOW, a philosophy is where you're going, a party is which car you drive to get there.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> ...


Nope....the carpetbaggers brought some civilization.   Some.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Again, see yesterday's post (which you may not have caught up to yet), condensed version:

POTUSes from the South:  three Democratic-Republicans, two Whigs (not counting VP successors), two with no party, and one Democrat.  All slaveholders.  I don't see a "dominant" party there.

And again, the Republican Party never existed in the South before the Civil War.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 20, 2020)

Scamp said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



That makes these six million people kind of hard to explain, donut?

>> In every U.S. Census prior to 1910, more than 90% of the African-American population lived in the American South.[4] In 1900, only one-fifth of African Americans living in the South were living in urban areas.[5] By the end of the Great Migration, just over 50% of the African-American population remained in the South, while a little less than 50% lived in the North and West,[6] and the African-American population had become highly urbanized. By 1960, of those African Americans still living in the South, half now lived in urban areas,[5] and by 1970, more than 80% of African Americans nationwide lived in cities.[7] In 1991, Nicholas Lemann wrote that:

The Great Migration was one of the largest and most rapid mass internal movements in history—perhaps the greatest not caused by the immediate threat of execution or starvation. In sheer numbers, it outranks the migration of any other ethnic group—Italians or Irish or Jews or Poles—to [the United States]. For blacks, the migration meant leaving what had always been their economic and social base in America and finding a new one.[8] <<​


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 20, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



When they were given reparations.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Once AGAIN ---- "the left" did not use nuclear weapons; "the right" did not use nuclear weapons; "the middle" did not use nuclear weapons.



2/3, not bad, ya just upped your losing percentage...but if you think that allows you to blame all of America for the evils perpetrated by the left [especially your annihilation of your fellow man with nukes] you couldn't be more wrong...we do have common ground though in that it was not the "right" and the "middle", so how about some kudos for them.



> Ideologies and philosophies do not fight wars.


they create them



> _*Militaries *_do that. THAT'S WHAT GOVERNMENTS HAVE THEM FOR.


And left wing governments have even used them to annihilate their fellow man with nukes.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> 
> Southerners can continue to....
> 
> ...


And the left has fought hard for those civil liberties, btw, FDR married his cousin...now there's a new deal for ya...don't know if ya ever saw a picture of her, but she was enough to give a normal man pause for considering options 2 and 3 on your list.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> ...


Eleanor was a distant cousin and our finest First Lady ever

Both Roosevelt’s detested road kill


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Eleanor was a distant cousin


So its not southerners but finger pointing white liberals who think it is ok



> and our finest First Lady ever


hhhm..how bad do ya have to hate America to call an incestuous woman our finest first lady?




> Both Roosevelt’s detested road kill


And teddy detested "sex with farm animals" as well.


----------



## Scamp (Feb 21, 2020)

Sex with farm animals is a Yankee thing. 
https://nypost.com/2019/10/11/nj-man-allegedly-threatened-farmers-who-denied-him-sex-with-animals/


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 21, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Sex with farm animals is a Yankee thing.
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/11/nj-man-allegedly-threatened-farmers-who-denied-him-sex-with-animals/



How many sheep, goats, lambs, etc. have been stump broke in the South.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Which is utterly irrelevant to anything.

Once the Union formed, the democrat party was the party of slavery from the start. Chaffing over the Missouri compromise was a democrat thing. Y'all went to war because we wouldn't let you establish more slave states to perpetrate your crime against humanity. Fact.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wait a minute, are you saying their were African slaves in the British colonies of North America in 1526?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You may be a fucking liar, but GAWDAMN you're stupid...


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dixicrats... you know where name came from. Dixie (southerners) and (demo) crats. They were not Republicans, otherwise the name would be rather Dixie-cans.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



The truth hits hard and it hurts. But sooner you acknowledge it, easier will be. Until then, keep voting for Democrats, party of slavery, KKK, segregation, lynching, Jim Crow... keep the streak alive.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I'm surprised you even ask that question... Have you heard of Mason-Dixon line and Missouri Compromise?

Just because there was no slavery in North, it doesn't means that Northern Democrats were against slavery. Pogo said it earlier, it was long post that needed more time to address, which I didn't have at the time, something like "popular sovereignty does not mean being pro slavery", and that is not entirely true. Letting new states to decide if they're going to have slavery or not, means that you're accepting whatever their decision is. If you're OK with new states having slavery, you're not exactly against slavery, correct?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



They "dropped" political parties for how long? And when war was done, what did South do? They re-established Democratic party just like before the war. But it didn't stop there, they were waiting for 12 years until Union Army, that was enforcing 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendment left, to continue with their racist practices, and that's where Jim Crow laws were established... by the same Democrats who seceded from US to create CSA.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nope, SCOTUS decided that segregation is not a Federal issue, but State issue, and they have no say in it, at the time. Read their decision, dunce.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



Thanks Democrats!

And, no, it was about slavery. Racism came after.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> 
> Southerners can continue to....
> 
> ...



You're talking about "liberalism". I don't think South prefers that flavor.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I asked when Democrats apologized, and you link to Reagan. 

I'm just surprised you didn't blame Republicans for internment camps.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 21, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



By whom?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I do agree with you to some degree, by recognizing there were multiple political parties in South, over period of time. There were differences between them, for instance, Democratic-Republicans were against centralized government, while Federalists were for it. However, Democratic-Republicans didn't exist for some 30 years before Civil War, therefore you mentioning them in the context of pre and Civil War era doesn't make sense. Talking about Whigs makes little bit some sense, since they were established from former Federalists, National Republicans and some Democrats, but again, they collapsed years before Civil War. Northern Whigs (conscience fraction) joined Republican Party, while Southern (cotton fraction) joined "state rights" oriented Democrats.

There is "one thing" that Southern parties had in common. They were all pro slavery parties, and after civil war mostly all emerged as Democrats. Even Northern Democrats under Douglas were pro slavery, although your argument is that he was for "popular sovereignty". I explained twice what that really means, but you rejected it.

Put it this way; for the sake of argument, let's say US wants to admit Puerto Rico as 51st state. And although rape in US is illegal, under "popular sovereignty" doctrine, we gonna let Puerto Rico to decide if they want to allow rape to be legal in their state. Hey, it's their business, right?

Uhm, no. Those who are anti-rape, will not allow them to join the Union. And those who would let them decide about rape being legal... they're not really against rape, are they?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who signed that law?


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Your rationalization for your actions are noted, and dismissed.


My point stands. You are holding whites to a standard you apply to no one else. That is racism. You are a racist. 


That is what this is all about.  For over 150 years, no one cared about the statues in the park, until anti-white racism grew strong enough to start throwing it's weight around.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





When you hold that one race is inferior to another, such as not deserving the same treatment as all other races, and groups, 


then you are racist against that group. 


As you have demonstrated by holding Whites to a higher standard, then any other group.


You are a racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



The truth is that the republican party is the one that keeps the mindset of the sheet wearers going today.  All we have to do is look at the words and actions.  The president has brought many of you out of the wood work today.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Ronald Reagan and if we are using that analogy, who signed the CRA and the VRA?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I am not holding whites to anything, what part of the majority of these folks who want these statues and monuments gone are white.   So what you are saying makes no sense.  Does that mean whites are being racist against whites?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Sex with farm animals is a Yankee thing.
> https://nypost.com/2019/10/11/nj-man-allegedly-threatened-farmers-who-denied-him-sex-with-animals/



It is part of Southern heritage. 

A southern boy is not a man until he has mated with the livestock. Gives him training for eventually breeding with Southern white trashy


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Those new states were a major reason the South formed a Confederacy. 
The numbers were against then as new states would reject slavery and Congress would no longer be evenly split. Forming a Confederacy would ensure they could maintain their slaves forever.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> It is part of Southern heritage.
> 
> *A southern boy is not a man until he has mated with the livestock*. Gives him training for eventually breeding with Southern white trashy



Because his sister is not available?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is part of Southern heritage.
> ...



Those southern boys need practice first


----------



## Scamp (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




1. Yes, you are. YOu judge them based on a standard that you do not apply to others, and because of your judgement, you support demonizing them and attacking their heritage.


2. What I say makes complete sense. You are stonewalling.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



We did look and we saw words AND actions of Democrats. They're perfectly in line with Democrats from 150 years ago. Last president started another "divide and conquer" campaign, and almost succeeded, what's is going on now it's just a correction.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That's exactly what I was aiming at. When you look who voted against CRA, how can you take a credit for Johnson signing it, when even he was against CRA for decades? Democrats like to take credit for things they haven't done, and blame others for things they've done.

If you can give credit to Johnson for signing CRA, then at least you should give credit to Reagan for signing CLA of 1988.

While we're at it, maybe we should give credits to Democrats for voting, signing and enforcing segregation, Jim Crow laws, Lynching laws... you know, give credits when credits are due.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


The CRA act would not have passed without LBJ

I doubt if JFK could have gotten as strong a bill


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




The nation as as a whole was moving that way, long led by the Republicans.


Without the dems flipping, we would still have continued moving this way, you dems would just have become less and less relevant.



As you should have.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Your rationalization for your actions are noted, and dismissed.
> 
> 
> My point stands. You are holding whites to a standard you apply to no one else. That is racism. You are a racist.
> ...



Superdumbmuthafucka says it's not racist because he only hates whites, and whites are inferior.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Moving that way?
The attempt towards integration was met with terrorist attacks in the south


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Correct. You do realize that what you said, does not conflict with what I said, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> ...



Just discussing Southern Heritage


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is the complete opposite of your ridiculous claim that the nation was moving towards integration.......It wasn’t

If it was, returning black soldiers would have been treated as heroes instead of second class citizens


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Not to mention that old racist LBJ was against every CRA before that CRA of 1964.

This is what he said in 1957:


> "These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. For if we don't move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there'll be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there'll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It'll be Reconstruction all over again."



That was the plan, and it took awhile until he convinced enough of racist Southern Democrats to vote for CRA of 1964 and Voting Act of 1965. Not all, since most voted against it, but enough to have it passed.

Everything Democrats do is partisan. They're not really for or against the issues, it's more a matter of being against someone else doing it, until they get in power and take a credit for it. LBJ did exactly that.

Like when Obama was a senator, he was against most of everything he was doing as president.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean "Democrat" heritage.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



LBJ had to dance with the people who elected him. As a Texas Senator, he had to vote for Texas

As President, he risked everything in order to pass Civil Rights

He could have easily have kicked it down the road and stonewalled it, especially with the 64 elections coming up.

He cost the Democrats the South for over 50 years


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Actually the Whigs were in the process of disintegrating in the 1850s for the reason already mentioned, inability to come to agreement on what position to take on Slavery, a dilemma in which they were hardly alone.  Their last significant gasp was 1860, the eve of the Civil War, when John Bell's Constitutional Union Party took two significant future Confederate states plus a border state, and it's worth noting that their position was (a) retaining but not expanding Slavery and (b) staying in the Union (against secession).  Democratic-Republicans, Federalists and Know Nothings were mentioned because they were all significant in the South pre-Civil War.  None of them, including Democrats and Whigs, rose to a "dominating" position until after the War.  It's easy to look back through contemporary glasses and presume that that post-War "Solid South" must have been already entrenched before the War ---- actually the War _created _it.

The outgoing Whigs (in the South), when they didn't go with the Constitutional Unionists, presumably either joined the Democrats if they needed a party (Republicans didn't yet exist) or simply didn't bother to align with a political party --- it's never been required.  It's also worth noting that the Democrats nationally were also significantly split. Not split over "states' rights, not at all --- Popular Sovereignty typifies that, as does the ineffectual administration of James Buchanan --- but over what should be done about Slavery.

And so was the South itself -- Slavery was the practice of the wealthy, the element that incited the Civil War.  Around where I'm sitting for example, Slavery was neither practiced nor popular, and the common subsistence-farmer element tended to despise that indolent planter class, voted heavily against seceding, and sprang up pockets of resistance to the Confederacy within it, unwilling to go fight a rich man's war for a cause that meant nothing to them.  The Haves sending the Have-Nots to do their dirty work.

All of which is to say the question of what to do about Slavery was in a dramatic flux after simmering for decades, since the country's inception, and the fact that European colonial powers and most of their colonies or ex-colonies had already abolished applied the pressure to find a national direction.  Something had to be done, and sadly it took a War.

Basically at that point we had determined pro-Slavery people (the rich class in the South), determined anti-Slavery people (the new Republicans) and then everybody else, including Democrats, straddling the middle ground taking no stand on it hoping it would just figure itself out.




Ame®icano said:


> There is "one thing" that Southern parties had in common. They were all pro slavery parties, and after civil war mostly all emerged as Democrats. Even Northern Democrats under Douglas were pro slavery, although your argument is that he was for "popular sovereignty". I explained twice what that really means, but you rejected it.




Actually I explained what it means and I think you took it to a leap it didn't have.  As noted above the Democrats were badly split by the same dynamic that collapsed the Whigs and started the Republicans (and also made the Know Nothings irrelevant).  The Southern half of their party bolted and ran their own candidate.  The pro-Slavery faction were the ones in the South, running Breckinridge.  If Douglas had been on the same page they wouldn't have been running against each other nor would the Southern division have kicked the party out at Charleston in protest of the national party's position.




Ame®icano said:


> Put it this way; for the sake of argument, let's say US wants to admit Puerto Rico as 51st state. And although rape in US is illegal, under "popular sovereignty" doctrine, we gonna let Puerto Rico to decide if they want to allow rape to be legal in their state. Hey, it's their business, right?
> 
> Uhm, no. Those who are anti-rape, will not allow them to join the Union. And those who would let them decide about rape being legal... they're not really against rape, are they?



Bad analogy.  Rape is not only already illegal in Puerto Rico, as it should be, but clearly an act of violence that was never legal anywhere.  Popular Sovereignty meant something like what happened in Bleeding Kansas.  It was obviously a bad idea simply because of the lengths the partisans would go to, as demonstrated.  Kansas showed that leaving it up to the states wasn't going to work and stronger federal law would have to be applied to the question.  Kansas in fact represented a microcosm of the War that followed it, and should have served as a warning.  The Democrats' fault was in holding too fast to the position of smaller central government and "states' rights".  That's (again) why Buchanan couldn't stop the War --- he was conservatively mired in that "states rights" position and unwilling to expand the power of the federal government.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyeah if you could, you know, go ahead and QUOTE where I did that, that'd be great.

Cue crickets.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2020)

Scamp said:


> View attachment 308116



How exactly are those "monuments to slavery"?

You mean like this is?




​"To" / "Built by".  Know the difference.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> ...


You both sound like fools.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And they deny that they are being the bigots and the racists here. 


Liberals. All the self awareness of a potted plant.


----------



## Correll (Feb 22, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





That the nation as a whole was moving towards more and more civil rights and equality for blacks, which is my position, is not refuted by the existence of some resistance, ie what you posted.


You are acting like you think it did. 


I mean, am I being mean to you? Is there a reason that you are not up to normal functioning today? If so, let me know and I will make allowances.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That quote, if accurate, was a conversation with a Georgia Senator, calculated specifically for him.  LBJ was a master of persuasion certainly including code-switching in his speech and even pronunciations, whatever would persuade the other party to accept his argument.  Even down to a single vowel:

>> According to Johnson biographer Robert Caro, Johnson would calibrate his pronunciations by region, using “nigra” with some southern legislators and “negra” with others. Discussing civil rights legislation with men like Mississippi Democrat James Eastland, who committed most of his life to defending white supremacy, he’d simply call it “the ****** bill.” <<​
-- all personalized for that individual.  In the case of Richard Russell (your quote), to convince him that it would be in his best interest to pass the 1957 bill.  Johnson got the bill through the Senate, where it passed 72 to 18.  In other words he's cajoling Russell the racist in his own terms -- it's Johnson working to get his way by any means necessary.

It looks like this --- here's the two of them:



Russell was btw a founding member of the "Conservative Coalition", bonding Republicans with Southern Democrats in the 'states rights' cause.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Some resistance?

Like bombing churches, beating marchers in Selma, police dogs, fire hoses, beating Freedom Riders

All because people wanted to vote and be treated with dignity


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just because celebrating Confederate holidays is ending does not mean an end to Southern heritage.
> ...


His 2nd cousin...totally legal still.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 22, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Tell me another group of people in this country that enslaved, maimed, raped, beat, lynched and murdered another group of people and are honored for it.  Tell me another group of people who committed treason against the US and were honored for it. 




> 2. What I say makes complete sense. You are stonewalling.



It only makes sense to you and a couple of the other forum racist.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 23, 2020)

bodecea said:


> His 2nd cousin...totally legal still.



Who said it wasn't? has nothing to do with this discussion at all...the claim was "cousin" so your post just changes the direction of the argument RW was getting embarrassed by, and why didn't you mention this to RW when he originally made the claim about it being a part of southern culture? because is it had nothing to do with the claim? because it fits the/your narrative better than FDR did?...good job


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I pointed out when you did in this thread, again and again. If you managed to not see when I did it then, what point is there in you requesting me to show you again?


Oh, is this more of those weird troll games you've been playing?


Whatever. I don't care about your games.


THe point remains. 



When you hold that one race is inferior to another, such as not deserving the same treatment as all other races, and groups,

then you are racist against that group.

As you have demonstrated by holding Whites to a higher standard, then any other group.

You are a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes, some resistance. you want to try to post some more emotion triggering words and pictures to pretend that that refutes my point? (demagoguery)


The dems flipped on the issue because they were losing elections on the issue. Once they flipped on it, the racists lost any voice or representation in national policy from then forward. (at least the white anti-black racists)


You libs like to point to your former allies as representative of America, at least of that time. 


Yet, they were being violent, because they had LOST, the policy battle, because the nation as a whole, was giving democratic support to the Republican led Equality Consensus.


That is my point. Would you like to address it, or would you like to just smear America some more, and pretend that is some how challenging my point, when it is not?


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. Indians. 

2. Fuck you.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Some resistance?

The south declared all out war when asked to abandon segregation


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, it didn't. You are focusing on a few people, and using them to smear a vastly larger population. 


Because you hate that population. Because you are a bigot.


----------



## Terence Millar (Feb 23, 2020)

The Civil War was all about state's rights, and in its name many good people, soldiers and civilians, paid dearly for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Few people my ass. Whole communities fought against integration

Here they are screaming at a six year old black girl








A six year old black girl who needed federal marshals to protect her while she goes to a white school


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Whole communities? I see like 12 people.  How many people just stayed home because they were not that fired up about it?


This is my point. YOu point to this few people, and define not on that community, but the entire south.


YOu are doing the exact same thing, as a racist posting a newstory of a black criminal committing a crime and using it to smear the entire black population. 


You are holding the group, responsible for the action of the few, or the one. 


You are a bigot.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sorry Klan Boy

I’m no longer playing your game of revisionist history on Civil Rights
You are a despicable pig


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are a coward and an asshole. 


12 people do not define even their own "community", nor "the south".


You are a bigot, justifying his bigotry.


Did I mention, FUCK YOU? If not, then FUCK YOU NOW.


My point stands. THe nation as a whole was moving towards equality for blacks. LBJ, jumped on the bandwagon. He does not deserve credit for making it happen.


If anything, getting you people involved, tainted it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So you have nothing.

What a surprise.

Yawn.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Correct. He convinced jest enough racist Southern Democrats to vote for it, in order to "have blacks voting for Democrats next 200 years".

He offered essentially the same bill he voted against few years earlier.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Democrat's heritage.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



That's another fake quote.
In fact blacks had _already_ been voting Democratic.  Since the 1930s before LBJ ever ran for office.  And we covered that, profusely, when we broke down the infamous "party switch" canard.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Terence Millar said:


> The Civil War was all about state's rights, and in its name many good people, soldiers and civilians, paid dearly for it.



"The Civil War was all about state's rights"  --- and with the other side of their collective mouth they'll tell us the Lost Cause propaganda machine was ineffective.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > There is "one thing" that Southern parties had in common. They were all pro slavery parties, and after civil war mostly all emerged as Democrats. Even Northern Democrats under Douglas were pro slavery, although your argument is that he was for "popular sovereignty". I explained twice what that really means, but you rejected it.
> ...



Actually, you explained it to what YOU want it to mean. 

If you are against slavery, you are against slavery. Period. 

If you are against slavery, you are not against slavery here, and for allowing slavery somewhere else, if somewhere else chose so. Therefore, if you're proponent of "popular sovereignty", you are not against slavery, and not being against slavery means, you are pro slavery.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way; for the sake of argument, let's say US wants to admit Puerto Rico as 51st state. And although rape in US is illegal, under "popular sovereignty" doctrine, we gonna let Puerto Rico to decide if they want to allow rape to be legal in their state. Hey, it's their business, right?
> ...



It's not bad analogy, but your bad reasoning.

I know rape is illegal in Puerto Rico, that's why I said "for the sake of argument, let's say..." If you're not able to process that little, why are we talking at all? What if we replace "rape" with let's say "abortion"? For the sake of argument let's say that Puerto Rico is joining US as 51st state and per your "popular sovereignty" doctrine wants to keep their criminal abortion statute that prohibits abortion for reasons other than protecting the woman’s life. That is clearly in conflict with Roe v Wade, but hey, it's their decision to make. Right? No, you lefties would beat them into submission to drop the statute before they get admitted to the Union.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Actually almost no Southern Democrats or Republicans voted for it

It was part of their racist culture


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Terence Millar said:
> 
> 
> > The Civil War was all about state's rights, and in its name many good people, soldiers and civilians, paid dearly for it.
> ...


States right to allow slavery


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Republicans in the south supported Jim Crow
Democrats in the north opposed it


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Legal, yes, but still totally degenerate.

FDR was freak of nature, since his birth to his death. But hey, that what you lefties love to idolize.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'll address it, if I can get past the orgy of endless and pointless self-inflating carriage returns.........

The "dems [sic]" didn't "flip" on the issue unless you're referring to what other wanker posters insist on referring to as the "party switch", that period of the turn of the 19th/20th century when the two party largely and _gradually traded_ (rather than "switched") their constituencies,  That's when the Southern faction, already the redheaded stepchild in the party, began to lose its grip.  That crack in effect began in 1936 when FDR, at the height of his power and influence, got the party convention rules changed for Presidential nomination from a two-thirds majority to a simple 51% majority.  Under the previous rules the South was able to hold the convention hostage --- as it infamously did in 1924 --- in resisting liberal civil rights-friendly candidates, by denying that two-thirds threshold.

The  Ku Klux Klan was doing its part too, a few years earlier in 1928 when it endorsed Herbert Hoover and ran a national smear campaign against Al Smith (because he was a Catholic), as seen here:





Virginia, North Carolina, Tennessee and Texas going from blue to red, and Alabama weak.  The VP on the ticket was from Arkansas or it might have been worse for them.  No doubt Roosevelt could smell the blood in the water.

In the first election year after WW2 had run its course, that Southern contingent, in an echo of 1860 Charleston, walked out of the convention upon hearing too much about "civil rights" from the incumbent Truman and the young mayor of Minneapolis Hubert Humphrey, and went to run their own campaign, even getting Truman kicked off the Democratic ballot where they could (in return Thurmond was kicked off _his_ ballot when he then tried to run for Senator, ran as a write-in with no party, and won anyway).

1920s... 1930s... 1940s,

So those seeds were sown decades before the 1960s, during which time the South had been hanging on as the way-out right wing of the party, opposed to the thrust of the national party but loathe to join the "party of Lincoln", until the same renegade from 1948, Thurmond, took the plunge in 1964  So this is not a party "flipping' --- it's a batshit _wing_ of a party flipping upon facing the reality that they'd been sitting in the wrong room and it was not going to get them anywhere.

Summa y'all _*still*_ have yet to grok the distinction between ideologies and political parties.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually more Southern Democrats than Southern Republicans voted for it  I believe the Republican total was zero.

They like to ignore that distinction because it's buzzkill.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



So you adjusted your analogy to a better one and then undermined it with a speculation fallacy.

But just for the sake of describing what "popular sovereignty" means, which does not permit your conclusion leap, yes it could work that way. Given Roe v. Wade is the law of the land, the hypothetical PR law would have to go bye-bye as a condition of statehood, so if a "popular sovereignty" were in effect, PR could choose to keep its law, as could any other entering state.  And that's a  "states rights", small government position.

Any version of such a "popular sovereignty" does not, and can not, presume what the various states' individual decisions would be.  There's no sure way to tell if a future Montana or a future Arizona was going to be sympathetic to Slavery or not, but given the trends of the time, with the peculiar institution going down all over the Americas and under fire from within the US, the pro-Slavery section (the South) saw its influence likely *dwindling* as those new states came in,,_ which is both why they rejected Douglas AND why they seceded_ to form their own country where they _wouldn't_ lose that influence.  For that matter it's why they also kicked the Democratic Party convention out of Charleston in 1860 because "popular sovereignty" just wasn't going to go far enough for their ambitions.

In other words "popular sovereignty" was a crapshoot, and the South didn't like their odds in it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



It's not that black and white, no.
For instance both Franklin Pierce and Martin van Buren (who organized the party in the first place) abhorred slavery _personally,_ but thought it was not in the _*power*_ of the federal government to ban it.  There's a difference between what one personally believes and what one has the authority to do.  There's more to governmental function than simple emotion.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



There wasn't a lot of Republicans in the South, so those Democrats were Southerners were they not?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



All racist Jim Crow laws in south were passed by Democratic legislators, signed by Democratic Governors and upheld by Democratic judges. You lefties cant blame anyone else for that, but yourself. You own it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We? 

You lefties claim there was a "party switch" in 60's, but always failed to prove that "party switch" aver happened. In fact, since you said it yourself, blacks have been "already" voting for Democrats since "New Deal", the "party switch" of the 60's is a myth. 

How's that list coming? You almost completed it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Link?

And by the way your photo is from Pennsylvania.  What's it even here for?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What are you insinuating?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Where did I _*ever*_ say "there was a 'party switch' in the '60s"?  Show me a quote.
One that doesn't look like this:


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Republicans in South were outnumbered 10 to 1. And you still blame it on Republicans.

Let's put it this way, more Northern Democrats voted against CRA than Southern Republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


 It quite

There were Republicans in southern states too.
They supported Jim Crow

It is a southern thing


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Yes, all 10 Republicans voted against it, yet you omitted Democrats votes.

Now, how many Democrats voted against it, give us a number.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I didn’t blame it on Republicans. I blamed it on the “peculiar institutions” of the south. 

You are the one making it political


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Done this many many MANY times.

This page summed it up nicely.  From that page:




I know it's too small.  You'll just have to bite the bullet and actually read the article.  Oh the horror.

I could also quote my own posts from years ago where I had already worked it all out but I tire of having my facts ignored.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Analogy is the same, different issue. My point is still the same. 

It doesn't matter what issue is, the "popular sovereignty" doctrine doesn't mean you are against the issue. If you are open to option of slavery, you are pro-slavery oriented. Northern Democrats were willing to accept slavery in new territories, that means they were open to slavery if new states choose so. Since they were not against slavery, as Republicans were, that means they were pro-slavery.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I would rather say that those Southerners were Democrats. And they were doing everything to prevent Republican influence in South.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Actually it's not.  Most racist republicans used to be Democrats.  Thurmond, Lott, Helms, Trump,


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Nape.  It doesn't.  It means you're taking no position and are equally "open" (or noncommittal) either way.  It means you're equally open to State X having no slavery as you are to State Y having it.

You're still mired in Binary Land, where everything must be a one or a zero.  The world doesn't work like that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Those of us old enough to actually remember know that they were doing everything to prevent _Liberalism_ in the South.

​


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You try and make it Democrat vs Republican.  Every politician in the South voted against it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



They were doing everything to prevent Northern influence in the South.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I pointed out when you did in this thread, again and again. If you managed to not see when I did it then, what point is there in you requesting me to show you again?


Oh, is this more of those weird troll games you've been playing?


Whatever. I don't care about your games.


THe point remains.



When you hold that one race is inferior to another, such as not deserving the same treatment as all other races, and groups,

then you are racist against that group.

As you have demonstrated by holding Whites to a higher standard, then any other group.

You are a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





That would be interesting historical detail on the process, if you had not so torpedoed your credibility that I can't trust anything you say.


Also, the republican party never wavered in it's support of equality and civil rights. The southern voters that more and more voted Republican were always the pro-civil rights voters of the South, until long after the issue had become politically moot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Until suddenly, it wasn't. The ground was shifting under the facade of control for a long time, and went they dem racists lost power, it was swept away and was gone.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who established those "peculiar institutions" if Republicans had no power in South?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Helms? He joined Republicans 5 years after CRA, so you can't really use him as example of "switch". 

Trump? You haven't been calling him a racist until he decided to run against Democrats. Si, if he was racist, why did you keep in in Democratic party so long?

Right... because racists never left Democratic party. They just stayed quiet, and became "mentors" to rest of you. You lefties had quite a lot to learn from them. Great job.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh, it's everyone fault. Just like... America did slavery, right?

No, some Americans, primarily Democrats supported and fought for slavery, and some Americans (primarily Republicans) opposed slavery and fought to end it. You're still on side of those who supported it, and on side of those who enforced segregation, and lynching, and KKK... you own it.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again --- the numbers prove you wrong.  See post 1279.





​


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nnnnno Tweedles, you cut and pasted the same ipse dixit shit again expecting it to stick to the wall.  Again I've posted *NOTHING* --- no thing -- about holding whites, or any other race to any different standard at all, and the fact that you can't show it leaves your point exploded on its launchpad.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Merchants.  Specifically, slave traders.

Again, there's nothing "political" about that.  Nothing honorable either but certainly nothing political.  Again, political parties didn't even _*exist*_, not even the first ones, for 250 years after they started bringing Africans here.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



When was Rump "in in Democratic Party"?  When was he dabbling in politics at all?  2000, with Ross Perot's Reform Party.
That's it.

You remember 2000?  When he declared he didn't want anything to do with David Dooky, sixteen years before his 'very good brain' somehow "forgot" who he is?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It was all part of the south’s “peculiar institution”
That institution not only dictated that blacks were inferior but they were somehow dirty and were not allowed to eat, sleep, use restrooms, swim, watch movies or sit next to whites. They even had separate libraries because white southerners would not read a book that a black person had red. 

Those beliefs had existed for centuries and had nothing to do with the Democratic Party


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Matter of fact, related to this is why I never use the term "cover version" in music, or say that such-and-such artist "covered" some previous song, unless it actually is a cover.  A "cover" version means a Pat Boone records a Little Richard song so that white record buyers might be spared the degradation of having to buy a record made by a black man.  And that was in NO way limited to the South.  And certainly not to freaking political parties.

Hell mainstream television wouldn't even show an interracial kiss until 1968 and even then it had to be "forced by aliens".


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I make a comment about the broad trends of the nation and the parties over time and you post the vote count from a single bill, without context or even stated reasons as though that refutes it?


Consider your silliness noted and dismissed.


My point stands.


That would be interesting historical detail on the process, if you had not so torpedoed your credibility that I can't trust anything you say.


Also, the republican [sic] party never wavered in it's [sic] support of equality and civil rights. The southern voters that more and more voted Republican were always the pro-civil rights voters of the South, until long after the issue had become politically moot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Yeah, I never said you SAID it, you moron, I pointed out that that is what your ACTIONS were DOING.


How many times you going to pretend to be too stupid to understand words?


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...






And then as racism lost power and sway, the Republican Party which had been locked out of the South for so long, grew and grew and grew, until the Democratic Party gave up the fight.


Then suddenly the dems johnny come latelies had to talk louder and crazier to try to give the appearance of really caring about a policy that they embraced generations late.


An act they keep up to this very day, making a fuss over statues in the park, while the republican President is racking up new records in low black unemployment. 



I look forward to your next post, whining about how bad your party was, back before either of us were born, and how that means that today, you guys are great.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Locked out"?  

When the fuck was the Republican Party "locked out"?

This oughta be good.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



NO Twaddles, you made an absolute statement.  I would have re-quoted it here but you just did it for me directly above.  And I showed you where ZERO Southern Republicans voted for CRA 1964, zero being fewer than the six Democrats who voted for it.

So you're wrong, and you can't face it.  Which is par for this coarse.  You've carried the same inability throughout this pointless exercise.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The dems , with their alliance with racists, managed to get a lock on the South, post Civil War.  


It is not credible that you do not know that.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



AH, so it's not anything I posted, it's your mindreading abilities that look across the internets to see what I'm actually DOING.

Isn't that special.

You're a fucking FRAUD.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How did those Southern Republicans in the box counting the votes for CRA 1964 get there if they were "locked out"?

I knew this would be good.  I love to watch pretzels make themselves.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Oh, sorry, I couldn't event tell what you were trying to say with that. 


Southern Republicans, of that time, were a tiny faction of the party. They certainly did not define the party. I'm not sure what the story was with them and their relationship with the larger national party, but the Party, as a whole, was solidly behind the bill and was in favor of civil rights before, during and after that vote, 


YOur attempt to focus on one small faction of the Party and ignore what the vast majority were doing and what the stated party platform was, 


is stupid.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Your pretense of confusion, about my clear posts, is not credible.


You keep demanding that I post quotes of you saying something, when I clearly made the point that your actions were do DOING something.


That you pretend my judging your actions, is me claiming mind reading, is you just being a liar.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have no way to know what the fuck my actions are.  All you have is words, and you CAN'T FIND any that constitute what you'd like to claim.  And having failed THAT, you persist in the claim DESPITE having by your own admission NO EVIDENCE.  And that makes you a liar.  FUCK outta here.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Not sure. I'm sure it each one of the few that managed to break though, was an epic battle or story in it's own right. 


Why do you ask?


Oh, wait, you trying to focus on the few republicans that managed to get elected as though that proves something?


LOL!!!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 23, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Proves they weren't "locked out", doesn't it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Your actions you've done on this site as you judge one group, by a standard that you apply to no other group.


I was clear about that, and your pretense of not understanding that, is not credible.


It is obvious to both of us, that you know I am right, and that you are upset that you have been exposed as a hypocritical racist.


While all I want, if for southern whites to just have their right to celebrate their heritage respected with the same generosity of spirit that everyone else gets.


----------



## Correll (Feb 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





YOu really want to argue some semantics? It is just another way for me to crush you. I will do it. And as you get more and more pissy about it, I will not be gentle.


How about this instead.


You admit that I have raised a good point. That all heroes and heritages are flawed and mixed, and that you now realize that you should extend to the white southerns the same generosity of spirit that you extend to every other cultural that you do not share, but still tolerate.


That, or I crush you like a bug. YOur choice.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


They dropped political parties until they got their asses beat.   Then they, for the most part, became Democrats because they demonized the Republicans for kicking their asses.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Scamp said:


> View attachment 308116


Except they weren't built by slaves....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


How many of those Democrats who signed Jim Crow laws are alive today?   Can you list them, please?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You notice how lefties always claim how Democrats of the past are not the same Democrats of today. Party of slavery, KKK, segregation, lynching, Jim Crow laws, party of opposition to civil rights, somehow they evolved, changed, switched, they are the good guys, but for some reason always kept the same name.

On the other hand... Republicans, who were since the establishment of the party always supporting civil rights and party that opposed everything that Democrat stand for in the past are in minds of leftists always somehow bad guys, conservative Southerners incapable of change and acceptance.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 24, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I don't think any of them is alive today. So, if they're all dead, everything is forgotten? Not so fast, road runner.

I got better question... how many of those Democrats who signed Jim Crow, and lynching laws were kicked out of the party that claims it stands for civil rights? Can you list them, please?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That's why Wilson banned blacks from the Civil Service when they used to serve?  Because the nation as a whole was moving towards more and more civil rights?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You notice how the right wing loves to try and take credit for Civil Rights legislation, but today they are the party that is anti-minority.

Also it is the right wing who want to honor and defend the very Democrats that they claim were racist.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Kicked out of the party?  When is ANYONE ever kicked out of a party?  Can you name at least one person who was ever kicked out of a party for any reason?   Just one?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don't know how many times they've been shown that the Civil Rights Act vote was more split by region, not by party.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


They have their cherry picking statistics and they are not giving them up


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Don’t see many Democrats fighting for Confederate heritage.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Not anymore....but there was a time....in the past....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

The only monuments to the Confederacy that should be allowed


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Good point.

I mean, yes, we know that libs just say shit.


But that is a good catch, on exactly how what they are saying, is shit.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You've been schooled on this mythology over and over and over, yet you choose to ignore it and pretend those facts never made it past your lying eyes.  _*ONE*_, _no political party in the world_ stands in a fixed ideological position and ignores the winds of change around it, EVER; _*TWO*_, Slavery never had a "party", was established and entrenched LOOOONG before political parties or even a country were; _*THREE*_, the KKK was never, in any of its iterations, established by, run by, or required affiliation with, any political party; _*FOUR*_, opposition to civil rights has been demonstrated, _*even in the quote directly above*_, to have been, like Slavery, _*regional*_, not political; _*FIVE*_, lynchings too have never been a political act, NOBODY ANYWHERE --- and anywhere encompasses literally anywhere from Maine to Minnesota to the South and beyond --- EVER stood outside a lynching and checked political registrations for admittance, and _*SIX*_, like lynchings, Jim Crow and segregation were ALSO nationwide.  Unless you're prepared to show the class how Omaha Nebraska and Springfield Illinois and Duluth Minnesota have somehow moved to "the South".  You'll need a bigly Sharpie.

EVERY LAST ONE OF THESE has been documented and proven, yet here you are flinging the same myths against the wall hoping they'll stick, KNOWING they will not.  WTF is _wrong_ with you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, to be clear, me and RW, are discussing the situation of the nation in the 60s, and to refute my point, about what was going on in the 60s, you cite a dem President from almost 50 years earlier.


Yeah. Well, I don't know exactly how to argue against your point, beyond ...


I guess, I have to link to a discussion of the concept of linear time....yes, that is what I will do.


What is linear time? | Yahoo Answers


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





1. Our commitment to equality has never been stronger. 

2. Southern whites have the same right to celebrate their heritage as any other group.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




Correct. You switched your target for your racism. Before you used to discriminate against and oppress blacks, and today it is whites.


Your still the party of racism and assholes, but you just lost the last battle and now have switched sides, on whom you are being racist to.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The only monuments to the Confederacy that should be allowed
> 
> View attachment 308530




Slavery is not the only story. And it has been beaten to death. Time to be less boring.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





The GOP has been committed to increasing civil rights it's entire existence.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you continue to unabashedly wallow in ignorance about your own terms.

Racism, like slavery, like lynchings and the whole orgy of related shit Amurkycan't-do tried to fling against the wall above, IS NOT AND NEVER HAS BEEN  a political issue.  It's a _social construct_.  No one, literally zero people, in the history of the world, has ever needed a political party, or any interest in politics at all, to practice racism, discrimination, slavery, lynchings, etc etc etc.  Literally never happened.  Ever full stop.  Desperate flailing attempts to attach _*personality traits*_ to political parties demonstrates not only an addiction to generalization fallacy but a direct admission that you don't have the foggiest clue what you're babbling about.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




BULLSHIT.  NO political party anywhere that's over about 20 years old has "always been committed" to anything but its own self-perpetuation.  If you believe what you just wrote I have several bridges to sell you.  Package deal, all the bridges in the world.  With logic like that you're gonna need all the bridges you can get.

Just yesterday  --- in response to a poster asking "how can the DP nominate Sanders when he's not a Democrat" I advised him that being a party member wasn't necessary for that party's nomination, and cited the Democratic candidate in the election of 1872.  Do you know who that was?

I'll give you the answer --- it was Horace Greeley, a Liberal Republican.  Liberal Republicans were opposed to Radical Republicans (Grant, the incumbent).  The Republican Party was not yet twenty years old and _already_ splitting ideologically.  And this is well before the McKinley years when the RP took on the interests of the wealthy, as outlined way back in the thread, the post you also chose to ignore as inconvenient to your mythology.

Inconvenience, I'm afraid, is irrelevant.  Historical fact is non-negotiable.  Like the bridges, it's a package deal --- you have to take the whole thing, you can't just cherrypick your ice cream because you don't like raisins.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



They have no right to force their heritage of hate on to others
Why aren’t they celebrating the good ole days of Jim Crow?
They could have a day where everything is segregated and they beat blacks for being uppity


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If it was never political issue, how do you explain that ALL racist Jim Crow laws, were voted for by Democrat legislators, signed by Democrat governor, upheld by Democrat judges, and enforced by Democrat sheriffs and police? Why is it that all those racist, after Civil War, for another 100 years found home in Democratic party? If is not political, how do you explain that out of 100 grand wizards and dragons of KKK, every single one was a Democrat, with exception of Duke, who was Democrat, then Republican. You lefties always mention him as example, because he is the ONLY example, while hiding every other one who stayed in Democrat party for life. Refute this, you lying asshole.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



They could indeed.  It would look like this




​Or, the street version of any number of whiny threads on this site


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Slavery might not have been a political issue when it created, but it certainly became a political issue in this country, pretty quickly after the Revolutionary War ended. 

It was certainly a political issue in the election of Abraham Lincoln and in the events leading up to the Civil War. 


THe Republican Party was created to fight against slavery, politically. It was a political party created to fight the policy of slavery.


Your denial of this well documented historical reality is quite mad.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Show me the Party Platform of the GOP, that was NOT committed to supporting civil rights.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





I see what you did there. 

You made a strawman about what they are doing. THen you supported it, by saying inflammatory shit. 


That, ironically, is demagoguery.


You lose.


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




What do you think that pic demonstrates?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't know that "ALL" were.  Got a link?

Here may be a shortcut --- were they all in the South?

And if they were, how do you explain the segregation that the Great Migration experienced in northern industrial cities like Chicago and Detroit and St.Louis?  Meet the new boss, same as the old boss.

That's a _social_ construct, that's why.

See also the CRA 64 figures, which we've posted over and over and over and over, the numbers therein never changing.



Ame®icano said:


> If is not political, how do you explain that out of 100 grand wizards and dragons of KKK, every single one was a Democrat, with exception of Duke, who was Democrat, then Republican.



Again, that's absolute bullshit.  Again, got a link?  A list of these "100"?  I'm not aware there were "100", where did you pull that from?

Again, the six ex-soldiers who founded the first KKK had no political party (and no political agenda either); again the guy who re-founded it in 1915 also had no known political party or agenda.  Now some historians will point to a Samuel Green who at least _intended_ to re-start the Klan in 1949, which would have been a _third_ Klan -- happily he keeled over from a heart attack and died before he could do it, but again --- Green too had no known political party or agenda.  These guys all had _social_ issues in mind, not political ones.  Prohibition.  Immigrants.  Loose women.  Uppity negroes.  Uppity Jews.  Uppity Catholics.  Gamblers. Ramblers.  Debtors.  Furriners.  Liberals.  Labor unions.  People who didn't go to church.

Again, how do you explain Owen Brewster and Ben Paulen and Rice Means and Clarence Morley and Ed Jackson?  How do you explain D.C. Stephenson, grand wizard of Indiana Republican politics?

​
Why would a "Democrat" organization be pushing candidates running against their own party?  Why would they nominate a Catholic for President and then send the KKK out to run a national smear campaign against_ their own guy_?   Doesn't make a lot of sense, does it.  How do you explain Democrats Oscar Underwood and Jack Walton and Stetson Kennedy and Huey Long and Ellis Arnall opposing them?




Ame®icano said:


> You lefties always mention him as example, because he is ONLY example, while hiding every other one who stayed in Democrat party for life. Refute this, you lying asshole.



Think I just did, and I didn't even need to bring Dooky up, thanks anyway.  Already got more than enough.

See if you can get out of this one.  Seems we may need to redefine the word "every".
Got more too, ask and you shall receive.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Isn’t Jim Crow part of Southern heritage?

Why celebrate Confederate slavery and not Jim Crow segregation?


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




They are not celebrating confedeate slavery, but confederate soldiers.


Every other group, you allow to celebrate some portions of their heritage. But not whites.


You have a different standard for whites. Based on race. 


You treat people differently, depending on their race.


You are a racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Nazis were white


----------



## Correll (Feb 24, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Correct. Which fits in perfectly with my point about you being the racist here.



They are not celebrating confedeate slavery, but confederate soldiers.


Every other group, you allow to celebrate some portions of their heritage. But not whites.


You have a different standard for whites. Based on race.


You treat people differently, depending on their race.


You are a racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 24, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Well we all know that is a lie.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 24, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wasn't it a Democrat president that signed all of that away.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I challenge you to show me a time period it was not true.


Or admit that you are just a liar that just likes to spew shit from his face anus.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Hell right now.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

3 weeks later...and not only did the Confederacy lose....

But judging by the amount of flailing and lying that Cory L is doing -- the confederacy is still losing....

Will these Neo-confederates ever understand that good always prevail over their evil??


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Trump has done nothing to challenge the national consensus on equal rights for blacks, and continues to play the game of giving them extra resources to give them extra help.


YOur claim is simply a lie based on the mass hysteria generated by people like you.


Either back up your claim or admit that you are just a liar that likes to spew shit from your face anus.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 3 weeks later...and not only did the Confederacy lose....
> 
> But judging by the amount of flailing and lying that Cory L is doing -- the confederacy is still losing....
> 
> ...




When will you stop being an assmuncher?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > 3 weeks later...and not only did the Confederacy lose....
> ...


Fuck you and your hissy fits...

You have been obliterated all up and down this thread -- and since you must have some masochist fetish, you continue the punishment....

Can you give me ONE EXAMPLE where some backwards rednecks were stopped from celebrating Confederates day??

You being mad about the rest of the country not loving Confederates like you do is not a requirement for celebrating a bunch of traitors.....so fuk yo tears


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Give us examples of that so called extra help or hell anything he has done for the benefit of black folks.




> YOur claim is simply a lie based on the mass hysteria generated by people like you.



I know we have always done that, it NEVER really happens.




> Either back up your claim or admit that you are just a liar that likes to spew shit from your face anus.



You back up your claim, what has the Republican party done for black folks in this country in the last 40yrs.  Please enlighten us all.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...






Biff. I've gotten several of you leftards to reveal that you have different standards for how whites are treated and judged compared to how every other group is treated and judged, based on race.


I have demonstrated, using your own words and actions, that it is you that are racist, not us.


So, take your pretense about being upset over a fight from over 150 years ago, and shove it up your ass.


You lose, loser.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. In his State of the Union Address he singled out a little black girl to give her a scholarship. Though the program that it is though it not expressly stated as being targeted at blacks, the symbolic gesture is quite strong. A "DOG WHISTLE" is you will.

2. Your claim is just a lie based on hysteria generated by people like you.

3. Too much too list. How about the Lowest rate of Black Unemployment ever? That is pretty good. Accept that, and I can give you another.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Says the person who has been caught lying repeatedly on this thread for the past 2 weeks...and when confronted with those lies -- you cry like a bitch and whine about "civility" and being called names..

There is a reason why I talk to you dic suckers like I do -- because you aren't intellectually honest enough to be treated with respect -- you are the same dic suckers and who praise Trump for personal attacks -- so again, fuck what you whining about.....address all of those lies you been caught in, pussy


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...





1 I assume that you are referring to the little troll games that I refuse to play with certain troll boys. You can shove that up your ass too. RW, for example, asking me to post a link to him discussing his views? FUCK THAT SHIT.


2. I don't care about your rationalizations, for your choice to use personal attacks or logical fallacies instead of actual supporting arguments or logic. You libs all know that your policies and beliefs are shit, and that you have to play asshole games to pretend to win any debates.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Either back up your claim or admit that you are just a liar that likes to spew shit from your face anus.





Correll said:


> When will you stop being an assmuncher?



You know you won the argument when all your opponent can come up with is kiester-oriented scatalogical ad homs.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> 1 I assume that you are referring to the little troll games that I refuse to play with certain troll boys. You can shove that up your ass too. RW, for example, asking me to post a link to him discussing his views? FUCK THAT SHIT.



Here's a guy who actually wants to have sexual intercourse with the abstract fact that he can't back up his own assertions.

I don't even know what psychological term applies here.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Either back up your claim or admit that you are just a liar that likes to spew shit from your face anus.
> ...






Soooo, you didn't see how my post opened with a demand that the other poster back up his accusations?


Which, he has not done. Because he can't. Because his claims were just shit. 

It is so telling, that you felt sooooo strongly that I was in the wrong there, that you felt the need to cut the post I was replying to.



Do you think you are fooling someone with this shit? Or is this more about self delusion for you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1 I assume that you are referring to the little troll games that I refuse to play with certain troll boys. You can shove that up your ass too. RW, for example, asking me to post a link to him discussing his views? FUCK THAT SHIT.
> ...




Your odd spin, on my refusal to play your silly little troll games, is noted and dismissed


Meanwhile on topic, we have established that your side's position is primary based on treating whites differently based on race. 


You are racists.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And yet ----- you can't back that turd-flinging up with anything because, and I quote, "fuck that shit".

Alllllllllllllll Righty then.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I backed it up with your actions. 


My post, that you ridiculed, was a challenge to one of your libtard allies to back up his shit accusations.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And why exactly should anyone else have to back something up when you have already FAILED multiple times to back yours up?

Hm?

And ONCE AGAIN, unless you're data-mining or hiding outside my window here, you have no clue what my "actions" might be, so that's bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





You have judged whites by standards that you do not apply to any other group. You stand by that, even after having it pointed out to you.


That is an action of yours, a racist action.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And *where is* that?  Hm?

Are we unclear on what the phrase "where is" means?

Would kinda be useful to actually SEE something I could "stand by".  Whelp----  you claim to "see" it, why can't you show it?

Hm?

We sit, and we wait.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, Trump hammed it up to give a scholarship to a black girl. Look at me!  I am giving an award to a BLACK PERSON

Meanwhile, his administration is attacking affirmative action, Medicaid, Headstart and voter protections


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




In this thread, where you insist that a group of whites, who are celebrating some aspects of their heritage, will be judged, and judged harshly, holding them responsible as though they are celebrating ALL the aspects of their heritage. 


This is a standard you apply only to whites. 


You are a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





My point was that he is still supporting the status quo of the national consensus on equal rights for blacks, and continues to play the game of giving them extra resources to give them extra help.


IN response to superbruther's challenge. 


Would you like to address this?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually, you are an inept clown.  Where did I specify ANYTHING about "whites"?

Hm?

NO Hunior, *YOU* brought up "whites" in a frank confession about the dynamics of the Slavery connection of this Lost Cause propaganda.  Not me .....  YOU.  Sitting there on your throne in Columbus Freaking Ohio trying to paint all Southerners as "you are racists".  As we say here, "bless your heart".


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I find it interesting how certain people want to talk about past political positions of parties as if they still exist...........ONLY when it's convenient for them.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


And your southern white heritage consists of what exactly?   You talk ABOUT it but never define what it consists of......how about doing that now for us.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I believe what he said was, "Black girls getting my scholarships, I hate it. Laziness is a trait in blacks.  The only people I want getting scholarships are short guys who wear yarmulkes every day".


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



He's not even IN the South.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


More name-calling....and it's "you're", not "your".


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


"Its", not "it's".


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> and it's "you're", not "your".





bodecea said:


> "Its", not "it's".



Ohio Bored of Education.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The Republican Party was created to fight the GROWTH of slavery to the newly opened territories of the West.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > 3 weeks later...and not only did the Confederacy lose....
> ...


More name calling from a poster that decries (or just cries over) the name calling of others.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




In this thread, where you insist that a group of whites, who are celebrating some aspects of their heritage, will be judged, and judged harshly, holding them responsible as though they are celebrating ALL the aspects of their heritage.
This is a standard you apply only to whites.
You are a racist.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And your southern white heritage consists of what exactly? You talk ABOUT it but never define what it consists of......how about doing that now for us.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Perhaps my posts are inadvertently being translated into Macedonian.  

Let's use that reliable tool for those who can't understand English and talk LOUDER.

*WHERE* DID I BRING UP ANYTHING ABOUT "WHITES"?

For that mater where did I bring up anything about "being judged harshly" or being "judged" at all?  I don't even write like that.

Do we actually need to define what the word "where" means?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





RW and I were talking about the situation in America in the 1960s. You brought up a point from almost 50 years earlier. 


Your point was not inconvenient for me. It had no bearing on what was being discussed.


Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




Because it doesn't matter to either of us.


You oppose having Southern Whites have any pride in their heritage, regardless of the details, 


while I support them having that right, regardless of what the details. 



If neither one of us cares, then trying to change the subject to that, is just you running away from the point, ie that your lib position is based on anti-white racism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





You are being an ass. He is playing the same game that both parties have been playing, since you dems gave up on Jim Crow. 

As I said.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm neither a "dem [sic]" nor responsible for your hallucinatory strawmen.  Like that one you keep trotting out but can't show us what he's standing on, which is called "Nothing".

You STILL lose.  It's been going on for at least a week.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Especially when they ignore current positions that are the complete opposite


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah...here we are again...with you running away from explaining yourself.   When asked to define what you've spent this entire thread railing about>>>>>>>>you can't even do it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


C'mon.......he can't even define what he means by "Southern white culture" when asked.......


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So, you are agreeing with me that slavery was a political issue, thanks.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...




Hi, troll boy.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The key word is GROWTH....perhaps you missed it even tho I capitalized it.   But not expecting much anymore from you considering how you can't even define what you mean by "Southern white culture".


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...






We are discussing, mostly white southerns who want to celebrate their heritage and culture. YOu are judging them by a standard you do not apply to other groups. 


You have different standards of treatment for people, based on race. You are a racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I explained not only my position, but yours too. 


YOu are just lying.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



---- even though YOU are the only one who brought up race.



One thing you will have failed to notice about me in your abject ignorance --- I *NEVER* generalize.  You _*will not*_ find me posting about "mostly whites".  That's why you can't find anything to put your strawman on.  It doesn't exist.

AGAIN that's because YOU brought up "whites" --- not I.   But you don't have the stones to admit it.

Fuck outta here, WIMP.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I pointed out, correctly that neither one of us cares about the details.


THat is not being unable to define it.


YOur claim that it is the same thing, is you lying.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Annnnnd....what is that "heritage and culture" that "mostly white southerns" want to celebrate?   Tell us what that consists of?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No you did not....just like you never provide links to assertions you make.   Pepperridge Farms remembers, my dear boy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Your buddy pogo, was claiming that slavery was not a political issue. 


I was making the point that it was. YOur clarification, supported my point, so thank you.


YOu agree with me, on this one minor point. That you can't admit that, is pathetic. 


You are an insane partisan zealot.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No you did not.   Not once.   You can't do it, can you?   You spent an entire thread ranting and raving about a southern white culture and heritage you can't even define.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Your hissy fit is noted. 


My point stands. You libs judge whites by different standards than you do other groups. 


And you are harsher on whites. Based on race. That makes you the racists.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Why?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You asked about the details of the southern heritage in question, and I said that I don't care about the details. 


That is a full explanation of my position on the details.


It would be one thing for you to disagree and start an discussion on why the details are important.


but pretending that I did not give you my answer on them, is just you being a liar. And an asshole.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





My answer is that I don't care. It is not relevant. Such a discussion would not advance this debate at all. 


What part of that, are you too stupid to understand?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


1400 + posts about "southern white culture" and you can't even define it.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


1400+ post thread about "southern white culture" and you don't care what it means........well, that pretty much sums you up, doesn't it?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





The point is that they have a right to celebrate it. I agree with that statement, and you oppose it. 


The details don't matter. To either of us. YOu are just trying to distract from your racism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Seriously. Why do you ask? EVERYTHING I have ever seen from you, says that you don't care about that. 


Why?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They have a right to celebrate what?   What is the "it" you are referring to?   Define it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Correct.


 I support their right to celebrate their culture, because of the right involved, it has nothing to do with the details of what it is.



You oppose their right to celebrate their culture based on *who they are. *



THat is where the discussion has led. YOur goal now is to try to distract from that conclusion.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Their heritage. As I already said. many times. As you know.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And....what does that heritage consist of?  How is it celebrated?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


That heritage was built on ensuring that there is a class of citizens inferior to you


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


>





The issue is about their right to celebrate their culture. 


That is not dependent on the details.


Obviously. 


Your pretense of being too stupid to understand this, is not credible.


You are stupid. Very stupid. But not that stupid.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Specifically in the op, with a state holiday celebrating two confederate generals. 


That was the thread op. You knew that right? We been discussing it for weeks now.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





What other groups, do you tell them what they are celebrating then judge them on it?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


At least you seem to know something about "southern white heritage"......that's more than what that other poster seems to know.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And how does one celebrate their culture?   Lay that celebration out for us.   And if one is celebrating, it's important to know the details of that celebration....................Obviously.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So...the sum total of "Southern White Culture and Heritage" is to celebrate two confederate generals?   That's it?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is another reason why these neo-Confeds are full of shit....as much as they claim its just about celebrating their "southern white culture" -- they never include the "southern whites" who fought AGAINST the confederacy.....are they not southern whites?? 

In fact, they were the southern whites who were on the RIGHT SIDE of history.....why not celebrate them with the same passion you celebrate the Confederates they fought against?





Why don't you slavery loving neo-Confederates celebrate those brave men and women??

Why don't we have any confederates celebrating Newton Knight and the others from down south who fought AGAINST the Confederacy??


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Did that supposed "Detail" change a thing in your mind or your position?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Neither one of us are doing the celebration, so it is not important to us.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Nope. Not at all what I said. But it is not surprising that you would lie about it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whoop dee do, how many black kids does Lebron give a scholarship to each year.



> 2. Your claim is just a lie based on hysteria generated by people like you.



The liar is you.



> 3. Too much too list. How about the Lowest rate of Black Unemployment ever? That is pretty good. Accept that, and I can give you another.



You mean the one that started under Pres Obama that Trump takes credit for.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I oppose my tax dollars going to racist traitors.




> while I support them having that right, regardless of what the details.
> 
> 
> 
> If neither one of us cares, then trying to change the subject to that, is just you running away from the point, ie that your lib position is based on anti-white racism.



You're argument holds no water for the simple fact many SOUTHERN WHITES want those statues and monuments gone.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





Nothing here you said, supports your claim that Trump has changed anything. He still supports the national consensus on equality for blacks and giving them shit, that has existed since your side gave up on JIm Crow.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





That some guilt ridden white morons agree with you, does not change that fact that your position is based on racism.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still waiting for you to explain how southern whites intend to celebrate their culture/heritage.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


"so it is not important to us"........I see.   That explains all your ranting posts in this thread.....because it isn't important to you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Once again, you've helped make it perfectly clear who is doing the lying here......you with your wanting the celebration of southern white culture/heritage.....that you cannot even define.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah....and now you exercise your own racism over whites...calling them morons because they are not as..........er...............enlightened as you.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Are you too stupid to have noticed that I have repeatedly explained to you, that I dont' care HOW, they do it, that my concern is that they have the RIGHT to do it?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




1. My posts are not ranting. YOu are just an asshole.

2. How is not the important part. Their right to do it, is the important part.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




I would call anyone, regardless of their skin color, that agreed with you, stupid.

Thus it is not racism. 


As you knew, of course.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I can tell how little you care....HOW many posts have you made in this thread showing how little you care?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And...and now this poster retreats to name-calling.   Again.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Why are you so racist towards white people who disagree with you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I care a lot, about them having their rights. I care none at all, about the details of how they choose to exercise them.


You too. IN that you want to deprive them of their rights.



I'm happy to keep pointing out how stupid you are being.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I notice whenever Trumpers run out that black unemployment line -- they never use charts...…




I guess if they did, they would be forced to have to tell us....why did they ignore Obama lowering black unemployment by 8 percent points [the largest percent reduction in US history] -- but expect Trump to get the full credit and a medal for lowering it by 1%?

It's almost as if they never really cared about black unemployment until they needed to use it as a reason to deflect from their party's abysmal track record on winning over black voters....


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





I answered your questions, and made an additional point about your poor behavior. 


That is not retreating. As you well know.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So...they could celebrate by lynchings, by beating up minorities, by dressing in white sheets and you would "care none at all".......INTERESTING......very very INTERESTING.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You evade answering my questions.   It's your MO.   And then, you retreat to name-calling.   (RETREAT being the operative word)


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





You are welcome to shove your demagogueric race baiting back up, where you pulled it from.


I care a lot, about them having their rights. I care none at all, about the details of how they choose to exercise them.


You too. IN that you want to deprive them of their rights.



I'm happy to keep pointing out how stupid you are being.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I answered your question completely seriously and honestly. You are just lying about that.


That I sometimes point out, when you are being a complete asshole, is not a retreat. Especially when I do it, when you are doing nothing but trolling. 


As you are now.


Troll.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ah....more RETREATING and name-calling.   I would say I accept your surrender like Lee at Appomattox CH....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


More surrendering on your part..............and to think that Robert E. Lee only surrendered once.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



NO part of the topic story here, in any way denies or even _affects_, anyone's RIGHT to observe any memorial day or anniversary in any way they want to.  Posters on this site have already been doing it for years, nothing changes.

All this move by the Commonwealth of Virginia does is _take the state off the hook _for having to put a state imprimatur on it.  It means the state government won't stand behind it.  Much like the city government of New Orleans, or Charlottesville, or Durham or wherever, won't stand behind their public land continuing to host Lost Cause propaganda transmitters.  And you can check me on this but I'm pretty sure a city or a state gets to decide for ITSELF what its own image on its own public land is, or in this case its own public holiday.

Want to continue "celebrating"?  Whenever you like, ain't nobody stopping you.  Course, you'll have to actually move to Virginia to have the state officially not-stop you, won't you.

It would appear you think "the RIGHT to" means "the State _*orders*_ it".  Isn't _that_ revealing.  And it's not even your own state.  You're whining that a state you don't even live in won't officially sanction a 'holiday' to a Confederacy of dunces.  A holiday you wouldn't even take part in, since you don't live there.  Because you know what's proper for somebody else's state better than they do.  How arrogant is THAT.

Maybe, just maybe, you should worry about your own state and quit trying to dick-tate to others.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Your level of delusion is increasing. 



I care a lot, about them having their rights. I care none at all, about the details of how they choose to exercise them.


You too. IN that you want to deprive them of their rights.



I'm happy to keep pointing out how stupid you are being.


My point remains the same.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...






I care a lot, about them having their rights. I care none at all, about the details of how they choose to exercise them.


You too. IN that you want to deprive them of their rights.



I'm happy to keep pointing out how stupid you are being.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Here is another reason why these neo-Confeds are full of shit....as much as they claim its just about celebrating their "southern white culture" -- they never include the "southern whites" who fought AGAINST the confederacy.....are they not southern whites??
> 
> In fact, they were the southern whites who were on the RIGHT SIDE of history.....why not celebrate them with the same passion you celebrate the Confederates they fought against?
> 
> ...



This is the "Free State of Jones" in Mississippi, one of the anti-Confederate enclaves I've brought up in these threads about what Civil War really meant in the South.  It was as much a civil war _within_ the South as _between North and_ South; a classic case of the Haves (the idle rich, as I call them the indolent planter class) pushing the Have Nots to do their dirty work so that they, the rich, could continue to get richer.

Secession and dying for Slavery were by NO means universal sentiments in the South.  Citizens like those in Jones... and those in Searcy County Arkansas, and in the Texas Hill Country, and in Winston County Alabama, and in northeast Georgia, where common ordinary folk tended their farms without slaves and resented the new government confiscating their resources and drafting their youth, revolted, stayed loyal to the Union and fought off the Confederates with Bushwackers and "Home Guards" who would defend their community against ANY army.  The entire northwestern section of Virginia seceded from its own state and re-joined the Union as West Virginia.  The eastern section of Tennessee voted overwhelmingly against secession and would have seceded as well but for military coercion.

Obviously the censors at the United Dowagers of the Confederacy saw to it that the Free State of Jones, and Searcy County and Winston County (etc) and the spate of draft-dodging and desertion that wracked the CSA, never made it to the fabricated history books full of glorious "heritage" and "legacy" and outright bullshit.  This is yet another reason the UDC propaganda machine must be, and is being, exposed and overruled.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And even MORE surrendering on your part.      You seem to be a glutton for punishment....is that too part of your....er.....culture/heritage?   To lose again and again and again and again....?


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





The claims made when the policies that led to and form the basis of modern Multiculturalism, and Diversity, 


were that such changes would require us, the majority to be tolerant of other cultures and that this would lead to us all living together, as equals, with tolerance and respect, and unity and living happily ever after.


That the new majority forming, is, as soon as it can, remaking society and government so that the previous culture is not allowed to be celebrated in public, 


is a denial of the rights that everyone was promised and everyone else has.


specifically the right to celebrate one's heritage.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...






Your level of delusion is increasing.



I care a lot, about them having their rights. I care none at all, about the details of how they choose to exercise them.


You too. IN that you want to deprive them of their rights.



I'm happy to keep pointing out how stupid you are being.


My point remains the same.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> This is the "Free State of Jones" in Mississippi, one of the anti-Confederate enclaves I've brought up in these threads about what Civil War really meant in the South.  It was as much a civil war _within_ the South as _between North and_ South; a classic case of the Haves (the idle rich, as I call them the indolent planter class) pushing the Have Nots to do their dirty work so that they, the rich, could continue to get richer.
> 
> Secession and dying for Slavery were by NO means universal sentiments in the South.  Citizens like those in Jones... and those in Searcy County Arkansas, and in the Texas Hill Country, and in Winston County Alabama, and in northeast Georgia, where common ordinary folk tended their farms without slaves and resented the new government confiscating their resources and drafting their youth, revolted, stayed loyal to the Union and fought off the Confederates with Bushwackers and "Home Guards" who would defend their community against ANY army.  The entire northwestern section of Virginia seceded from its own state and re-joined the Union as West Virginia.  The eastern section of Tennessee voted overwhelmingly against secession and would have seceded as well but for military coercion.
> 
> Obviously the censors at the United Dowagers of the Confederacy saw to it that the Free State of Jones, and Searcy County and Winston County (etc) and the spate of draft-dodging and desertion that wracked the CSA, never made it to the fabricated history books full of glorious "heritage" and "legacy" and outright bullshit.  This is yet another reason the UDC propaganda machine must be, and is being, exposed and overruled.


I agree.......which is why you won't see Cory L touch that topic.....that alone exposes these people for who they truly are......


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Here, having completely failed to substantiate his hallucination about my posting anything about "white people", Hallucination Man reverts to a previous hallucination about "diversity".  Which he also couldn't find.

NEITHER of which relate to the point here at all, which is simply this ---- You can go out and celebrate St. Elmo's Frickin' Fire Day if you want, nobody anywhere is "STOPP(ING" you.  And you don't need The State to hold your frickin' hand to do it.

In other words what you want is for the State to _*force*_ holidays.  Presumably with State-mandated haircuts.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Today, you repeal the public holiday. Tomorrow you start doxxing those that do it. The day after that you start defining it as hate speech and arresting people.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



This is too easy but ...

......................................... link?

While you're uh, "working on" that, why don't you explain why you're horrified at the prosepect that your precious holiday in a state you don't even in will disappear if the State doesn't order it to happen?  This oughta be good too.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Such delusion...over a heritage/culture one cannot even describe.


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





You want a link on my prediction of your near future behavior? LOL!!!!!!


Thanks for admitting that you are completely dishonest.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



They could always celebrate their southern heritage by spitting on black people sitting at lunch counters and bombing a few black churches


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I know this would be very upsetting to lose, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Or perhaps this:   

 

  Definitely a longer portion of the Southern heritage/culture than a 4 year long ass-kicking (war).


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Or just having a state holiday. Oh, wait, you took that away from them. What will you take next?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Here's a wag who flings a speculation fallacy/Slippery Slope turd, and then wants to call SOMEBODY ELSE "dishonest".

Unfuckingreal.

Yeah that's what I want.  A link to the future.  That's the only way you can possibly prove that the turd you just flung is not completely fallacious.  Without that ----- you lose.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


How very horrible.....the state holiday is gone.....the state holiday to do what again?   How is that heritage celebrated again?    Can you tell us?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



First of all I don't have a side and it's amazing that you can't tell me ALL the great things Trump has done for black folks other than things that started long before he took office.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My opinion in your dumb ass mind is based on racism, but here you are defending racist traitors.  Go figure.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



…..and we have a RIGHT to not want to have a tax dollars pay for monuments and statures that honor racist traitors.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Did you see how he denigrated white Southerners who disagree with him?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Of course he doesn't care, he has the same mindset of the sheetwearers.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 25, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Looks to me like that state holiday was celebrating a war, not a "heritage".

You can't build a "heritage" in four years.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




The behavior of you lefties in suppressing speech and ideas, that you do not like, though means from ridicule to actual violence and actual laws to cancel culture, is everywhere.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I could. But I don't care. Neither do you. As I already said. Multiple times.


Why do you pretend to be so stupid?


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


.

1. Your claim that you don't have a side, is laughable. Consider that claim, and you, laughed at. lol

2.  The claim was made by your side that Trump has somehow changed national policy for blacks in this country. I just pointed out that that was not true. That was my point. Do you want to address that, or not?


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...






YOur inability to honestly state my position, after all this time, is just you being dishonest, because you know that you cannot win the debate honestly.


1. I am here defending the rights of southerners to celebrate their regional culture and heritage. 

2. YOur sides opposition to that, is based on treating their culture and heritage differently than you treat non-white groups' cultures and heritages. That makes your opposition racist. 



That you justify your opposition, because there was racism in the heritage that the southerners want to celebrate, does not justify your opposition, nor negate your racism.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




The obvious conflict between the two rights should have been discussed, before we embarked on the policies that have led to demographic shift.

Unfortunately your side lied about what would happen. So, there was no such discussion and thus no informed decision making. Your side perpetuated a lie upon the American public. 


But, the point now is, that your side, has no intent of living with US, and our cultures, in tolerance and harmony.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Your perception is noted. So, what other groups, do you judge their celebrations, and whether or not they are valid?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Really, what exactly is MY side?



> 2.  The claim was made by your side that Trump has somehow changed national policy for blacks in this country. I just pointed out that that was not true. That was my point. Do you want to address that, or not?



I asked you for a list of all the GREAT things you claim Trump has done for black folks in this country and you said low unemployment.  Well that claim was shot out the water and now you haven't said shit since.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your position is you are trying to defend racist traitors.



> 1. I am here defending the rights of southerners to celebrate their regional culture and heritage.



No one has a problem with them celebrating their regional culture and heritage. 



> 2. YOur sides opposition to that, is based on treating their culture and heritage differently than you treat non-white groups' cultures and heritages. That makes your opposition racist.



My so called side's opposition is not spending my tax dollars to pay for statues and monuments that honor folks who enslaved, maimed, raped, brutalized and lynched black folks. 



> That you justify your opposition, because there was racism in the heritage that the southerners want to celebrate, does not justify your opposition, nor negate your racism.



Please tell me how many Jewish folks pay for statues and monuments that honor Nazis.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Tell us what other groups have murdered, raped, maimed, etc. another group of people and then expect those folks to pay for statues and monuments honoring them.  Please tell me.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Just to recap...….Robert E Lee is against confederate statues -- and I am sure he would have been against Cory L and his confederate porn holiday being state endorsed...…



 

I am guessing this is probably because, Lee knew -- his side lost.....doubt if the Confederacy had won, they would be too keen on having statues of Lincoln and Douglass and honoring Harriet Tubman either....You know Frederick Douglass right?  -- he was on the side that was fighting AGAINST slavery....but yo goofy ass whining about a state not endorsing a holiday to honor traitors..


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Many in the South want to move past their history of racism and segregation. 

People like Correll don’t want to let them.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That is the key
The Confederacy was not a bunch of generals on horseback with their swords raised high. The Confederacy was 40 percent slave. Nobody asked that 40 percent what they thought of celebrating the Confederacy, they were told to shut up. 

Now, the majority is uncomfortable about celebrating what the Confederacy stood for and the minority is not happy.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes...A STATE holiday
Not a bunch of independent citizens celebrating as they wish, but a small minority demanding everyone in the state celebrate.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If it was never political issue, how do you explain that ALL racist Jim Crow laws, were voted for by Democrat legislators, signed by Democrat governor, upheld by Democrat judges, and enforced by Democrat sheriffs and police?
> ...



When segregation started, who promoted it, and who was in power when it was implemented?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It was people in the south


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If is not political, how do you explain that out of 100 grand wizards and dragons of KKK, every single one was a Democrat, with exception of Duke, who was Democrat, then Republican.
> ...


No, they were not 100 grand wizards and dragons, but you know what I meant, top people in their hierarchy.


Pogo said:


> Again, the six ex-soldiers who founded the first KKK had no political party (and no political agenda either); again the guy who re-founded it in 1915 also had no known political party or agenda.  Now some historians will point to a Samuel Green who at least _intended_ to re-start the Klan in 1949, which would have been a _third_ Klan -- happily he keeled over from a heart attack and died before he could do it, but again --- Green too had no known political party or agenda.  These guys all had _social_ issues in mind, not political ones.  Prohibition.  Immigrants.  Loose women.  Uppity negroes.  Uppity Jews.  Uppity Catholics.  Gamblers. Ramblers.  Debtors.  Furriners.  Liberals.  Labor unions.  People who didn't go to church.



You lefties are good at stating a half truth. You always state a fact, then mix it with little bit of insinuation, and by the end of sentence it finishes with a blatant lie. Then you claim all you said is truth.

Nope, it's half truth.

Those six ex-soldiers were all... wait for it... ex-confederate soldiers.
Who were their target? Given that they were raiding, intimidating, destroying properties and attacking blacks, and white Republicans as well, how did you came to conclusion they had no political party? Publicly no, but everything they did was in sync with most of policies of Democrats, hey you said it yourself: "Uppity negroes.  Uppity Jews.  Uppity Catholics..."
In Southern states Republicans who were in small numbers had to organize militias to defend from KKK and to break them up. Have Democrats ever needed any defending against KKK? No. Do you know why?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You sure about that? 

There were plenty of minorities in Nazi armies, including blacks, Arabs, especially in conquered territories. 

Since you're "educated" you probably read books, do ya? Here are few recommendations.

Weronika Kuzniar: Warwolves of the Iron Cross
Veronica Clark: Black Nazis


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You mean one that repeatedly voted against it, before he was for it?


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > and it's "you're", not "your".
> ...



"bored"?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



How many were willing to sign before he did?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Give me numbers


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



People don't write laws.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



How many had chance to sign it?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Jim Crow was much more than laws


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The point is in what you said: "Nazis were white". Apparently, you were wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Show me how many of those troops were Nazis


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I wonder if THAT'S what is the heritage he's referring to.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And what is that culture being cancelled?  You haven't specified what it is..............yet.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There is NO debate when you cannot even define your side.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In fact he apparently is racist towards white Southerners who DO want to move past that so-called (and yet unidentified) heritage.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That poster can't even tell us HOW they celebrate this heritage.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Southern whites.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Whaaaaaaa?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Conservatives....

now here is a bonus question....

Who are the ones *TODAY*, in *2020* -- who are butt hurt and whining like bitches over confederate traitors not being honored at taxpayers expense??

*CONSERVATIVES*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


So when these future Nazis were in Namibia murdering black people there in concentration camps* [concentration camps that were used as models for future Jewish concentration camps]* -- was that policy set forth by these black Nazis ??

Germany Confronts the Forgotten Story of Its Other Genocide

I swear you closet racists are pathetic...


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I never heard of that political party. You?

Now, answer the question, which party was in power?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I know dumb asses like you don't understand how ideology works -- but on second thought....I think you do...

Which is why you totally avoided answering the question...

Which makes you even more of a dic sucker.....there is nothing I enjoy mocking more than a timid racist....even over the internet, yall are too cowardly to own your racism


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can change the font color, make it bold, and underline it, it's till doesn't make it true. 

FYI, Nazi concentration camps were modeled after Soviet labor camps from 1930's.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



You can blame it on ideology, however almost all your ideologues end up in the same political party.

Again, which party was in power in South during segregation, Jim Crow laws, and lynching laws?

Name of the party, please.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Germany disagrees with you....I know dic suckers like you love to try rewrite history when facts aint on your side -- but as I told your other racist team-mate -- I got time today.....

*"The Germany army, with the complicity of colonial administrators – bureaucratic, desk-bound killers – exterminated thousands of men, women and children in concentration camps..The facts are so shocking, the parallels so obvious and the wall of denial so high that, back then, I found it impossible to envisage that Germany would ever come to terms with what her forces had done in Africa a century ago."*

and here is a bonus for you Neo-Confederate morons.....

*"How is it that the European nation with the most toxic history is apparently willing to open up yet another chapter in that troubled past? Is it, in fact, because so much of German history is so very toxic that the modern state is capable of looking upon her past as repository of cautionary tales, rather than a source of national glory?" *<<-- We all know you neo-confederates much rather glorify the toxicity and evil instead of coming to terms with it and following the wishes of Robert E. Lee....

Oh, guess what else the Germans made popular in these Namibian death camps -- race science and experimenting on human beings like animals......something else I am sure you dic suckers love...

*"Germany last year handed over to Namibia skulls and other remains of massacred tribespeople used in the colonial era for experiments to push claims of European racial superiority."*

German minister calls colonial-era killings in Namibia 'genocide'

Like I said, I got time today...I slap you racist idiots around for sport...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yes, I blame it on conservative ideology...

That same conservative ideology is what has you looking like a dumb ass on this thread.....

Fuck yo feelings, it isn't my fault your ideology finds you on the wrong side of history all the time...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And of coarse he knows better what's good for Virginia than actual Virginians do.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



_ONCE AGAIN_  ------------- the fact that some state doesn't sanction or officially list some wankfest war day **IN* *NO* *WAY* *PREVENTS* anyone, anywhere*, from observing whatever the fuck they want.  You can go visit the Gettysburg field right now, or next week, or next month, without needing a personal engraved invitation from the fucking State of Pennsylvania.  You can observe, celebrate, buy gifts for, decorate for, contrive a dance about, give speeches about or take the day off for the frickin' anniversary of Pee Wee Herman's circumcision if you so choose.  *NOBODY* has "denied" you the right to do that.

If you need the State to ORDER you to do it, then you're not interested in observing anything --- you're only interested in forcing other people to your will, so what you're here for is WANKING.  

You're basically a wanking member.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Does this post come in English?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



I think it's pretty clear that racism prompted it.  And who was in power was whoever ran the local government in that time and place.  Broadly, the answer is WHITE PEOPLE were in power.  Which is coincidentally the same sentiment that all these Lost Cause propaganda transmitters were put where they were, to make that point forever.  Or at least, until now.

Again --- a social construct.  For example realtors keeping blacks out of white neighborhoods.  The realtor has the _power _to sell the house or not to.  In another post I happened to mention "cover" records -- a hit song by a Little Richard or a Fats Domino that would be immediately "covered" by a white artist so that white people wouldn't have to "stoop" to buying a black person's product.  Again, the record company and the pop music industry had the _power _to do that.

There's a story about one of the Motown groups (I forget which one) on tour that stopped at a hotel and were delighted to find it had a swimming pool.  So they jumped in, and alllllllll the white people immediately jumped out.  But they had a hit record on the charts at the time and when somebody figured out who they were --- they all came back.  Amazingly the color of their skin hadn't changed, yet the attitudes did.

And that's what we mean by "social construct".


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 26, 2020)

What is it with southerners and their obsession with the Civil War?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It was in the North as well.  When blacks started migrating especially in the early 20th century to the northern industrial cities like Chicago and Indianapolis and Detroit (etc) they were quickly segregated into their own communities.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



You said: "concentration camps that were used as models for future Jewish concentration camps".

That's where your flaw is, moron. Back in 1904 there were no plans for "future Jewish concentration camps", as you implying that they were planning to exterminate Jews since 1904 and used Namibian camps as model for future. You're simply to stupid to recognize how stupid you are.


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



What party was it, again?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



It's complete truth, which I've given you OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER again, names, dates, places, even a photograph, and invited you to prove me wrong, which you CAN'T.  And you can't because I've already done my homework so I know bullshit when I smell it.

Here they come yet again, *people*:  James R. Crowe, Calvin Jones, John Booker Kennedy, John Lester, Frank O. McCord, Richard Reed.  NONE of them had any history of violence, _before or after_ they founded the Klan, which was a silly social club.  PROVE THEY DID.  Nor did they have any known political party affiliation or political activity at all, not surprising considering they were all in their twenties and living in a time and place with no political parties.

*Place*: 205 West Madison Street, Pulaski Tennessee.  *Time*:  Christmas 1865.  A time and place when neither the Reconstruction process, nor political parties, even existed.



Ame®icano said:


> Those six ex-soldiers were all... wait for it... ex-confederate soldiers.
> Who were [sic] their target? Given that they were raiding, intimidating, destroying properties and attacking blacks, and white Republicans as well, how did you came to conclusion they had no political party?



Number one, there's no evidence to that effect for _any _of them (and yes I've checked, and you can too); Number Two, no political parties _existed _in an occupied territory that was not part of the United States; and Number Three there's NO evidence any of them participated in any such attacks.  There's plenty of evidence that OTHERS using their name and regalia did, LATER ON after Reconstruction actually started. In fact there were at least_* two dozen*_ such groups (that I know of) doing similar stuff, some more violent, some less, all of them including the Klan infiltrators breeding from the pre-existing "night rider" element that had existed in slave areas since at least the eighteenth century.  So no, these six guys were not "destroying properties and attacking blacks" or anyone else.

The reason we know the name of the Klan better than we know the Knights of the White Camellia or the Knights of the Red Hand or two dozen others, is because the KKK was the one immortalized in the "Birth of a Nation" film (and the book that preceded it) which then spurred the re-forming of the Klan that spread nationwide, numbered in the millions, and is the source of all the photographs we have as well as all the cross burnings.  Actually we do know of another one the "White League", the memorial to which was the first one the city of New Orleans took away to put in storage.




Ame®icano said:


> Publicly no, but everything they did was in sync with most of policies of Democrats, hey you said it yourself: "Uppity negroes.  Uppity Jews.  Uppity Catholics..."



ALL of which are Democratic Party constituents, and we could throw in other Klan targets of immigrants and labor unions.  *WHY would a "Democratic Party operation" be attacking its own people*?




Ame®icano said:


> In Southern states Republicans who were in small numbers had to organize militias to defend from KKK and to break them up. Have Democrats ever needed any defending against KKK? No. Do you know why?



Actually that's more bullshit because I know better.

*Oscar Underwood *(Senator) got harassed and threatened by the Klan in Alabama; he had vigorously denounced the KKK famously saying that the Klan and the country could not coexist and "between the two, I choose my country".

*Jack Walton* (Governor) tried to drive the Klan out of Oklahoma after the Tulsa Race Riots -- KKK got him removed from office.

*Al Smith* (Governor, POTUS candidate) got a national Klan smear campaign waged against him because he was a Catholic --- again Democratic constituency.  Four years earlier they also endorsed Coolidge because the Republican was the only  candidate who would not denounce them.

*Huey Long *(Senator/Governor) was running for office when the national Grand Wanker made noises about going to Louisiana to work against him; Long declared that if he did he'd be leaving "with his toes turned up".  Grand Wanker backed down.

*Stetson Kennedy *(Governor candidate) had to move out of the country altogether because of threats on his life when he published an exposé book after he had infiltrated the KKK.

Then of course there are Klan-backed (and sometimes actual Klan member) Republicans who certainly ran against Democrats, from Owen Brewster in Maine to Ben Paulen in Kansas to Clarence Morley and Rice Means in Colorado to Albert Johnson in Washington to George Luis Baker in Oregon to Ed Jackson in Indiana and the whole Republican state machine there, which I've also already shown you while you went   Not to mention innumerable state offices in Ohio and New Jersey and Maine, etc.  Again --- WHY would a "Democratic Party operation" be running/pushing candidates _against its own people_?

The Klan has never had a political party, PERIOD.  Both the original one and the 1915 revival one specifically described themselves as nonpolitical.  The fact that some of its targets were Republicans doesn't make them "Democrats" any more than the fact that some of its targets were Democrats makes them "Republicans".  Most of their targets were NEITHER.  Black people, Jewish people, Catholic people, immigrant people, labor unions, drunks, gamblers and people who don't go to church are *not political groups*.  This will come as a hard shock to you Dichotomy-diseased Binary-bots but THERE IS MORE TO LIFE THAN "DEMOCRATS" AND "REPUBLICANS", understand?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yep.  Get it yet?  I mean it's only been a day or two.

I don't aim these puns over heads.  Y'all duck.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Must say I've never heard of a culture being "canceled" as a result of a state discarding a holiday about a four-year war.  That's not even possible.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



What "party" was it again that had the power to not-sell houses to blacks in some neighborhood?  What "party" was it again that kept blacks out of the audience at American Bandstand and then when they were allowed in, strictly kept the dancers segregated?  What "party" was it again who kept interracial love scenes off US TV until 1968?  What "party" was it again who forced all the white people to jump out of the pool because the blacks jumped in?  What "party" was it again who segregated blacks looking for a better life that had moved from the South to the northern industrial cities?  What "party" was it again who convinced police to profile for blacks and Lationos?  What "party" was it again who denied black people entrance to certain hotels?  What "party" was it again that kept black players out of baseball for six decades?

*FER FUX SAKE GET OFF THIS "PARTY" ADDICTION*.  All you're doing is obfuscating a social issue with juvenile binary BULLSHIT.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Again...tell that to Germany, dic sucker...…

Refute one single thing I said or shut the fuck up.....


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. Leftards.

2. I don't recall being asked to list them all, and I dont' A. want to spend the time to do that much research and B. don't give a fuck. I WANT him to change the policy on civil rights in this country, and am disappointed that he has not. Not that I expected him to, he never made an issue of it, in the campaign.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Indians.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The vast majority of people in the South, moved past it long ago. It is you who are working to reopen old wounds.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Public holidays are a normal way of celebrating a culture or an heritage. 

"Small minority"? The passing of a state holiday I assume, would have required a majority vote in the State Congress, and a signature from the Governor, so, what are you talking about?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Then there is no reason to celebrate Lee and Jackson
Especially in conjunction with Martin Luther King


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The majority of the Virginia Senate voted to repeal the Lee/Jackson holiday and substitute Election Day as a holiday


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




I've had thousands of debates, and I dont' think I have ever heard someone stupid enough to demand "Definitions" of sides, before.


What matters, is the contest of ideas. "defining a side"? Sounds like sophist bullshit.




1. I am here defending the rights of southerners to celebrate their regional culture and heritage.

2. YOur sides opposition to that, is based on treating their culture and heritage differently than you treat non-white groups' cultures and heritages. That makes your opposition racist.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





YOur hysteria is noted and laughed at.

The state holiday was not hurting anyone, and you people had to be dicks about it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




What other groups, do you choose to judge their celebrations and whether or not they are valid?


I mean, I have never done that to any group. It would fly in the face of the indoctrination I received as a child, about tolerating diverse cultures and respecting them.


You've done it with southern whites. What other groups have you done it with?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually I do not live in Virginia and never have, so you're just fucking lying AGAIN. 

Actually you don't either by your own admission.  You're the fascist trying to control what some other state does with its own government, NOT ME.

So blow me.  Metaphorically of course.  Don't sit here and lie and think you won't get called on it wid a quickness.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Once AGAIN ---- you're doing it right here with the group of people called "citizens of Virginia".

WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU to decide what they can do with their own state holidays?  Who the fuck are you to decide what Charlottesville or Durham or New Orleans can do with its own public land?


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Sure there is. They were great men, who did their duty in a difficult time and with great distinction. 


That you would deny this historical fact, is just you being an intolerant bigot.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




So, all that talk about multiculturalism, and tolerance, was that always bullshit?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Since *YOU'RE* the one who brought it up and KEEPS bringing it up, yeah it must be.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Wow. So, I forgot that you were not personally involved. how stupid. Or, wait, 


maybe I was making a general statement about  you LIBS, as a group, being "hysterical" and "dicks".


Question, pogo, does that sound like something I would do?


Rhetorical. OF course it is. I do that all the time.


SO, your pretense of not understanding that, was you being a liar.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Your sophistry is noted and dismissed.


YOu libs has been viciously slandering the Southerns who want to celebrate their regional heritage. 


I simply am asking what other groups, you do this to.


My pointing out the implications of your side's move to take away their public holiday, is not telling them what to do, but pointing out the hypocrisy of the Left and the complete lie that Multiculturalism, and Diversity and Tolerance.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You don't see any contradiction between your sides's actions here, and your side's supposed support of multiculturalism and diversity and tolerance?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Uh --- my "side"?

And what the fuck is my "side" then?

Once again Tweedles --- only YOU kept bringing up "diversity" and "multiculturalism".  It has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Liberals, libtards, lefties, pinko commie scum, the exact label varies depending on how much of assholes you people are being that day. 



And this topic, and your side's actions, show that Diversity and Multiculturalism, were always lies, crafted to fail from the get go.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So lemme get this straight.

You just sat on this board and hung an action on me that you know I didn't take and _*already  *_disqualified myself from (i.e. living in Virginia) ---- _and that makes *ME* the "liar"??_

What in the wide world of fuck is WRONG with you?


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Do you understand that I am generalizing about you lefties?



Yes or no.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Do you understand that you're a fucking liar?

Welcome to Ignore.  LOoooooooooooooooooooooong overdue.


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




I'm the liar because you are pretending to be too stupid to understand that I was generalizing about libs, when I fucking TOLD you I was?


Loser.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They took up arms against our country


----------



## Correll (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Very true. Our ancestors, as a group, forgave them, and welcomed them back into the fold. And was fine with them celebrating their war heroes.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Tying the celebration of Lee and Jackson to the Martin Luther King holiday is an attempt to give the finger to blacks

Here is what we think of your holiday


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Which was a mistake.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whatever that is.



> 2. I don't recall being asked to list them all, and I dont' A. want to spend the time to do that much research and B. don't give a fuck.



Hell you can't list any of them.  Now you don't give a fuck, hell you brought it up. 



> I WANT him to change the policy on civil rights in this country, and am disappointed that he has not. Not that I expected him to, he never made an issue of it, in the campaign.



What are you wanting?  Pre 1964, sorry ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They were TRAITORS and the only fool denying the historical facts is you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No they sat idly by and allowed them to continue their racist ways and that is the reason why we got Jim Crow.


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Tying the celebration of Lee and Jackson to the Martin Luther King holiday is an attempt to give the finger to blacks
> 
> Here is what we think of your holiday




What is it, when you libs spend decades saying that whites are racist redneck deplorables? 


Is that some type of "hug"?


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





1. I did not bring it up. It was claimed that he had reversed policy, and I just pointed out that he has not.

2. I want equality before the law. No special treatment based on skin color.


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You do realize that your statement does not contradict my statement?


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




To continue what the south WAS doing, the north would have have to allowed, the south to institute slavery again.


Which they did not do. That was the whole point of the war, you know. SO, your claim was mind bogglingly stupid.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Still waiting to hear what he has done for black folks


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tying the celebration of Lee and Jackson to the Martin Luther King holiday is an attempt to give the finger to blacks
> ...


Only some whites are racist redneck deplorables 

Look in the mirror


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How the hell was Jim Crow instituted if they stopped them.


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





The claim was, that he has reversed policy. I showed that was not true. If you want to go start a thread, on your thing, go crazy.


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Not when you are so quick to do it, for no reason.


----------



## Correll (Feb 27, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




The war was about slavery. Slavery was stopped. You claimed that they were allowed to continue what they had been doing.


That is just not true. Slavery was stopped.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Slavery was stopped and a new form of slavery was created, do you not understand the effects of Jim Crow racism.  Either you are naïve or full of shit.


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





I do understand it. And I don't equate it with chattel slavery. Note that the Great Migration did occur. 


One of the prime aspects of slavery, is that the slave is not allowed to leave. 


So, your pretense that nothing changed, is absurd.


You are the one that is full of shit here.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Feb 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're a racist defending racist heroes.  You lost this argument 100 pages ago.  I'm done have a nice day.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...




I'm not racist. THe people I've defending are not racist. YOu are a race baiting asshole.


And you're arguing that ending slavery made no difference. YOU lost this argument.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 31, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I think it's pretty clear that racism prompted it.  And who was in power was whoever ran the local government in that time and place.  Broadly, the answer is WHITE PEOPLE were in power.







Less ""broadly",* DEMOCRATS* were in power, as they were in southern states enacting Jim Crow laws, for decades.


----------



## miketx (Jul 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


Good! That will save millions of dollars by not having to pay lazy government workers.


----------



## protectionist (Jul 31, 2020)

Pogo said:


> _ONCE AGAIN_ ------------- the fact that some state doesn't sanction or officially list some wankfest war day **IN* *NO* *WAY* *PREVENTS* anyone, anywhere*, from observing whatever the fuck they want.  You can go visit the Gettysburg field right now, or next week, or next month, without needing a personal engraved invitation from the fucking State of Pennsylvania.  You can observe, celebrate, buy gifts for, decorate for, contrive a dance about, give speeches about or take the day off for the frickin' anniversary of Pee Wee Herman's circumcision if you so choose.  *NOBODY* has "denied" you the right to do that.
> 
> If you need the State to ORDER you to do it, then you're not interested in observing anything --- you're only interested in forcing other people to your will, so what you're here for is WANKING.
> 
> You're basically a wanking member.


ANOTHER >>



As Correll correctly stated it >>  _*"The state holiday was not hurting anyone, and you people had to be dicks about it."*_


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Jul 31, 2020)

How is one unpatriotic for opposing a holiday for a rebellion (that lost) against the United States?

OP is a fucking dumb ass


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 31, 2020)

miketx said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...



I live in Virginia. Why have a Lee-Jackson Day? These two rejected being American. We should celebrate Americans only.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


Good for them....inappropriate to celebrate traitors to the United States who killed thousands.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 31, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Grant was never a slaveholder.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > _ONCE AGAIN_ ------------- the fact that some state doesn't sanction or officially list some wankfest war day **IN* *NO* *WAY* *PREVENTS* anyone, anywhere*, from observing whatever the fuck they want.  You can go visit the Gettysburg field right now, or next week, or next month, without needing a personal engraved invitation from the fucking State of Pennsylvania.  You can observe, celebrate, buy gifts for, decorate for, contrive a dance about, give speeches about or take the day off for the frickin' anniversary of Pee Wee Herman's circumcision if you so choose.  *NOBODY* has "denied" you the right to do that.
> ...



Wow, I knew that was one of my better posts, even if it is FIVE MONTHS OLD, but hey, I didn't expect to win a car out of it.

I'd like to thank my agent, my writers, my staff and my phallus for all their uh, hard work.

Now for that car I'd like a 1968 Charger please.  In white.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



>> On March 29, 1859, Ulysses S. Grant went to the St. Louis Courthouse to attend to a pressing legal matter. That day Grant signed a manumission paper freeing William Jones, an enslaved African American man that he had previously acquired from his father-in-law, “Colonel” Frederick F. Dent. Described as being “of Mullatto [sic] complexion,” five foot seven in height, and aged about thirty-five years, Jones now faced an exciting, but arduous life journey in freedom.[1] As fate would have it, William Jones would become the last enslaved person ever owned by a U.S. president, while Ulysses S. Grant holds the strange distinction of being the last of twelve presidents in U.S. history to have been a slaveholder.  << -- The Mystery of William Jones​​Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > _ONCE AGAIN_ ------------- the fact that some state doesn't sanction or officially list some wankfest war day **IN* *NO* *WAY* *PREVENTS* anyone, anywhere*, from observing whatever the fuck they want.  You can go visit the Gettysburg field right now, or next week, or next month, without needing a personal engraved invitation from the fucking State of Pennsylvania.  You can observe, celebrate, buy gifts for, decorate for, contrive a dance about, give speeches about or take the day off for the frickin' anniversary of Pee Wee Herman's circumcision if you so choose.  *NOBODY* has "denied" you the right to do that.
> ...



I _*DON'T EVEN LIVE IN VIRGINIA*_, Dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> How is one unpatriotic for opposing a holiday for a rebellion (that lost) against the United States?
> 
> OP is a fucking dumb ass




because the entirety of the confederacy was long ago assimilated by the greater American Identity.

they were part of us before, they failed to break away, and were re-assimilated.

you libs know it. that is why the same people that want to cancel the holiday, because of "rebellion against us" are the same anti-american scum that support the kneelers.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I _*DON'T EVEN LIVE IN VIRGINIA*_, Dumbass.


Who cares where you live?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Here you are >>


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 1, 2020)

What could be less partiotic than celebrating people who committed treason?


----------



## Correll (Aug 1, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> What could be less partiotic than celebrating people who committed treason?




voting for a liberal.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...





Agit8r said:


> What could be less partiotic than celebrating people who committed treason?




  HEROES


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You spelled "immoral losers" wrong...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> I asked you for a list of all the GREAT things you claim Trump has done for black folks in this country and you said low unemployment.  Well that claim was shot out the water and now you haven't said shit since.


First of all, saying  "low unemployment for blacks" is not a "claim". It is a FACT.  

Secondly, over the past 3 years, blacks have had their lowest unemployment in US history. You didn't know that ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> It was people in the south


It was DEMOCRATS.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It was people in the south
> ...



The South has slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 1, 2020)

Not being a Virginian, I'm mulling this one over philosophically.  For those that believe it is an individual right to wear/not wear a mask, how do you feel about the government's role in deciding what you should or shouldn't celebrate?  I'm at a loss right now but perhaps in the next few days when I'll have nothing in mind (often the case) some sort of conclusion on the matter will come to mind.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you for a list of all the GREAT things you claim Trump has done for black folks in this country and you said low unemployment.  Well that claim was shot out the water and now you haven't said shit since.
> ...



Only if you live in the past.
Today blacks are facing the highest unemployment in decades


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The South has slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed


And DEMOCRATS in the south preserved that slavery for many decades after that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Only if you live in the past.
> Today blacks are facing the highest unemployment in decades


  You're not gonna get anywhere with that.  Whatever is going on n the economy now, it is due to the unexpected and extraordinary events of the coronavirus.

The only connection to politics here, is the possible collusion between US Democrats and China, to create this pandemic and its disastrous economic fallout, for the purpose of taking away Trump's great economic achievements , like you're doing right here.

I'm NOT living in the past. I'm living in the administration of Donald Trump, and his great economic achievements - past, current , & future.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you live in the past.
> ...



It is Trumps economy

He is like a poker player bragging how he was up $10,000 early in the night and forgets to bring up he ended up losing $50,000

But it wasn’t my fault I lost, I was just unlucky


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The South has slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...



There was no choice, the south was the south and slavery was their peculiar institution


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



That's a '69.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I _*DON'T EVEN LIVE IN VIRGINIA*_, Dumbass.
> ...



ROLL TAPE.  Cue the part Mr Yahoo above cut out.



protectionist said:


> As Correll correctly stated it >> _*"The state holiday was not hurting anyone, and you people had to be dicks about it."*_



*DUH.*


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



300 years actually.  Over 300.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2020)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The South has slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...



_*Slaveholders *_preserved that slavery, not political parties.  Once again for the non-sentient, NOBODY ANYWHERE, not here, not here when we were colonies, not in the West Indies, not in Colombia, not in Brazil, NOWHERE, ever needed a political party to engage in slavery.  EVER.  Slavery was an economic instrument, not a political one.

Moreover your grasp of linear time is flailing in the dark.  The Democratic Party's domination in the South didn't even begin until AFTER the Civil War, not before it.  Even in the election of 1860 the Constitutional Unionists (Whigs) won the states of Tennessee, Kentucky and the Confederate capital host, Virginia.  And after that War, the latter was dominated not by the Democrats but by the Readjuster Party.  

I keep telling you to break down and buy a history book so you won't look this clueless.  I don't know why I keep giving you that advice since you're too dense to follow it.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 1, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Well, Grant did inherited the slave from his in laws, but he freed him. That happened before he became Republican.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


This was great for her to get rid of holidays celebrating traitors and losers.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > How is one unpatriotic for opposing a holiday for a rebellion (that lost) against the United States?
> ...


 

What kind of backwards, half-assed logic did you just shit out and call a valid argument?

You can fuck right off with that bullshit. The south lost. If you still support the confederacy, you’re a fucking loser.


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



yeah, you said that. i addressed it. 

what normally happens now, when people talk, is you either express agreement and thank me for teaching you something, 


or you explain why you think my counter point was wrong.



simply reasserting your previous position, is what people do, when they know that have lost the argument, but are too dishonest to admit it. 



thus, my argument is the winner. 


the history of the confederacy was assimilated by America long ago. for over 5 generations it has been accepted as a regional part of the larger American Patriotism.


that is why it is the people that are so against the confederate flag are the same anti-american assholes who support the kneelers.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ok, loser


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...








for over 5 generations, the confederate flag has been accepted by America as a whole as a harmless symbol of regional pride. 


it has only become an issue recently, and the same people that pretend to be so upset over the flying of the "rebellion" flag 


are the same anti-american assholes who support the anti-american kneelers.



your choice to not even try to address my point, shows that you are the loser.


and that you know it.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You support the flag of a failed rebellion. You support the flag of losers.


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...




you said that. i made a counter point.

your choice, twice now, to avoid addressing my counterpoint, and to simply reassert your position,


is you admitting that you lost the argument. 


you are the loser today.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> And yet --- I just had a wag ( 2aguy ) try to tell me "the Democrats started the Civil War and fought the Republicans".


/----/ It's true. democRATs must embrace their racist heritage.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Linkity-link?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 2, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> It is Trumps economy
> 
> He is like a poker player bragging how he was up $10,000 early in the night and forgets to bring up he ended up losing $50,000
> 
> But it wasn’t my fault I lost, I was just unlucky


Blabber that if you like, Nobody except a few delusional Democrats think they can get away with blaming the coronavirus on Trump. It's probably the Democrats who did it.

The downturn of the economy has nothing to do with Trump. Americans know he has been great on the economy, and he will be re-elected in November, because of that. Ho hum. 

And the numbers we're seeing from the phony BEA, may be totally phony, just like the phony Democrat polls.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> That's a '69.


Lucky you.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> _*Slaveholders *_preserved that slavery, not political parties.  Once again for the non-sentient, NOBODY ANYWHERE, not here, not here when we were colonies, not in the West Indies, not in Colombia, not in Brazil, NOWHERE, ever needed a political party to engage in slavery.  EVER.  Slavery was an economic instrument, not a political one.
> 
> Moreover your grasp of linear time is flailing in the dark.  The Democratic Party's domination in the South didn't even begin until AFTER the Civil War, not before it.  Even in the election of 1860 the Constitutional Unionists (Whigs) won the states of Tennessee, Kentucky and the Confederate capital host, Virginia.  And after that War, the latter was dominated not by the Democrats but by the Readjuster Party.
> 
> I keep telling you to break down and buy a history book so you won't look this clueless.  I don't know why I keep giving you that advice since you're too dense to follow it.


My grasp of linear time is shining in th light. . The Democratic Party's domination in the South didn't even begin until AFTER the Civil War, not before it - that's what I said dummy.

You don't need a history book You need a reading comprehension course, and stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The loser flag has only been accepted by inbreds that fuck their sisters and retards.


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...




explain the nation wide success of the tv show the dukes of hazard then, you racist ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Most whites are racist. Anything else you need help with?


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




your claim was that the flag was only accepted by "inbreds". 

yet the dukes of hazard was a nation wide tv shit show. that means it was widely accepted.


crying "Wacism" like a retarded baby, does not refute my point, ie that the flag has been accepted by the nation as a whole as a harmless symbol of regional pride as part of the larger American Patriotism, for over 5 generations.


and only a retarded moron could not know that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*" your claim was that the flag was only accepted by "inbreds". "*

Most whites are inbred.  Do you need more help?


----------



## Correll (Aug 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




yes. i need to know how you can be as retarded as you are, and yet you are not illiterate.


do you have a helper monkey, to help you with your typing and spelling?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Easy. Youre retarded and you have no concept what retarded means.

No I dont have any white people helping me with typing or spelling.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 2, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sadly, that is false.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That's a '69.
> ...



I never did like that split grille.  That's how I knew right away.

'68, in white.  Get crackin'.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > _*Slaveholders *_preserved that slavery, not political parties.  Once again for the non-sentient, NOBODY ANYWHERE, not here, not here when we were colonies, not in the West Indies, not in Colombia, not in Brazil, NOWHERE, ever needed a political party to engage in slavery.  EVER.  Slavery was an economic instrument, not a political one.
> ...



Then it's curious that you had to cut your own post out of the quote so it wouldn't show what I was responding to.

Roll tape.



protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The South has slaves for 200 years before the Democratic Party was formed
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You get crackin.  Plenty of junkyards around town.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Prove it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



AGAIN two '69s.  See the split grille?
Northeast and southwest look like '68s.  But I said 'white'.  Actually the SW one looks decent except for the hood.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 2, 2020)

Pogo said:


> AGAIN two '69s.  See the split grille?
> Northeast and southwest look like '68s.  But I said 'white'.  Actually the SW one looks decent except for the hood.


Paint.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Then it's curious that you had to cut your own post out of the quote so it wouldn't show what I was responding to.
> 
> Roll tape.
> 
> ...


I'll show it again now, >>  I said it then. I say it now >>  _"DEMOCRATS in the south preserved that slavery for many decades after that."_


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's curious that you had to cut your own post out of the quote so it wouldn't show what I was responding to.
> ...



That is, indeed, the same slop you posted before that already got shellacked.  What are you, a masochist?

Slavery, for those of you who never went to school, was going on in both the north _and _the south.  In fact the _*only *_state then extant which _never _had slavery was Vermont.  So it didn't need to "be preserved" --- IT HAD ALREADY EXISTED since 1526, more than three hundred years before the Democratic Party was formed and more than 250 years before any parties were formed at all, BECAUSE, _*AGAIN *_--- no slave owner/trader has ever needed a political party to engage in it; it wasn't a political process.

Slavery didn't need action taken to be "preserved"; it needed action to be _*abolished*_.

After Martin van Buren (who was from New York and not an active slaveowner) organized the Democratic Party there were seven more Presidents before Lincoln.  Of those seven, four were from the South and all four were slaveowners.  Of those four one was a Democrat and three were Whigs. Of the three from the North, two were Democrats and none were slaveowners.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So misinformed.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I know.  That's why I'm here to help him.  The ungrateful wretch.


----------



## Correll (Aug 3, 2020)

Pogo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





err, the fact that something "existed" is not evidence that it did not "need to be preserved".


indeed, everything that is "preserved" has to have "existed" first.


your, well, not your statement. your statement is pretty clear.


your idea, or view of this aspect of the issue, is completely incoherent.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 3, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Par for the course.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Actually it is.  You don't need to "renew" something that's already been going on for centuries, LONG before you even had a country or a government, like a friggin' driver's licence.

Holy SHIT that was a mindless post.  You should get new writers.  Fucking post wasn't addressed to you in the first place there white knight.


----------



## BreezeWood (Aug 3, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...


.


Biff_Poindexter said:


> - and that is....Confederate Day


.
gone with the wind ...

good riddance and especially to those two lowlifes. lee & jackson.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





depends on the situation. you can certainly have an institution that has lasted a long time, decline and need it to be "Renewed".


your words, you are stringing them together in sentences that look like supporting arguments.


but the shit you are claiming, just isn't true. in fact, it's completely based on not knowing the meaning of simple english words.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Whatever that is, it's not a sentence in English.  Moving on.



Correll said:


> your words, you are stringing them together in sentences that look like supporting arguments.



See above.  What are you, from Latvia?



Correll said:


> but the shit you are claiming, just isn't true. in fact, it's completely based on not knowing the meaning of simple english [sic] words.




It's always ironic when some yahoo wants to correct somebody else's "english [sic]" yet can't even spell it.


The fact remains, Slavery, as a practice established for centuries, had no expiration date like some kind of library card.  It had no need for action to "preserve" it.  Absent deliberate interruption, it preserves itself.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




so, you dropping your previous argument that if something "exists" it does not need to be "preserved"?


cause that was really stupid.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Aug 5, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> 
> 
> Dems in Virginia show their hatred for the constitution and the patriotic spirit of America by once again attacking the Confederacy...This time they do it not be taking down a statue, or changing a state flag, they do it by eliminating perhaps the greatest American holiday aside from Independence Day and American Jesus' birthday....and that is....Confederate Day...
> ...



Are you nuts?  Do you really believe the Rebels were patriots?  That is nonsensical.  The Constitution provides means to peacefully resolve disagreements.  You've knowingly put a target on an elected official, I'm surprised you thread has not been removed.


----------



## Correll (Aug 5, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia eliminates holiday celebrating two Confederate generals
> ...




your side is the side choosing to reopen old wounds. your side is the side telling people that instead of having pride in their ancestors that they need to feel ashamed. or be targeted for bullying and destruction.


and now you whine that people are getting angry with you?


----------

